# March 2015 Pots of Gold



## Lbrum

Due dates and genders;

8.3.15 kits team yellow - Sophia Dixie born 13.3.15 8.85lb
8.3.15 miss jenn team blue
10.3.15 peachy1584 team blue - Camden Titus born 25.2.25 9lb 5oz
12.3.15 lbrum team blue - Noah Nicholas Andrew born 21.3.15 8lb 15oz
16.3.15 lamago team blue - Matthew born 13.3.15 7lb 1oz
18.3.15 swampmaiden team yellow - Vivian born 23.3.15 8lb 4oz
20.3.15 flou team yellow - Arthur Dsvis Alec born 27.3.15 6lb 15oz
22.3.15 lilfooshfoosh team pink - Charlotte Louise born 6.3.15 6lb 14oz
23.3.15 tmb007 team yellow - Adyson Sky born 23.3.15 7lb 12oz


I just got my bfp and am petrified but determined to try and be positive. I'm 4 weeks today and I know how early this is but have been trying on and off since my miscarriage in September 2012. Has anybody else got a bfp for babies due March 2015 yet and would like to share the journey?


----------



## chickenlips

I have. I'm 5 weeks. Sending positive thoughts to you for a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Lbrum

Same to you  have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

My EDD is march 12. I had a mc at 7wks 9 months before I fell pregnant with my rainbow baby who is now 14 months old.

As much as I am excited I am also terrified. My first goal is to get to 8wks.

So far my boobs are getting more swollen and full by the day, a little bit of morning sickness (never really had it with any of my pregnancies) and I am so bloated I look 4 months pregnant already!!

I look forward to sharing this journey with you all xx


----------



## chickenlips

I've been tired, peeing more than usual, and when I'm hungry it's pretty serious. My boobs haven't been noticeably different except for erect nipples and pain to the touch around them. No ms yet though. Any symptoms for you lbrum?


----------



## Lbrum

Hey, my edd is 12th March too. So far I've had a bit of dizziness and funny feelings in my tummy, almost like tightness. Also if I'm hungry I feel a but queasy.


----------



## NHKate

Hi, I'm hoping for a rainbow baby in March too. I've had several miscarriages, so I'm trying not to get too excited yet. If I get past 6 weeks and see a strong heartbeat, I'll feel more confident. My EDD is March 4 (by my own guess). I have sore boobs, frequent urination, a hyperactive gag reflex, some fatigue, and I have occasional nausea. I definitely don't have full on morning sickness at this point, but I'm still a little early for that. With my daughter, I didn't have much nausea at all. So far, things seem to be going pretty well... no bleeding or spotting! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kits

:hi: ladies, congratulations!

I had a mc in November last year at just over 9 weeks. Had a cp in Feb & another in April. I had a pretty irregular cycle but I expected it due to cp, at least that's what happened last time.. Completely thought I was fully out, thought AF was coming for sure, even stopped poas! Then when she still didn't show I thought what the heck, why now & boom! There was my :bfp: staring at me, it wasn't even faint :D turns out I just ovulated really late, like 3 weeks late!

So by guessing my o, I think I may be due around 1st, 2nd week on March.

Had an ultrasound on Friday which showed thickened lining, yay! Go back on Friday for a t/v Scan. Haven't had repeat bloods yet but on Wednesday my hcg was 365, progesterone was 51.1 miu which I have no idea if it's good or not. All the charts on Google use a different measurement & the number 51.1 should be 2nd trimester?? No idea..

I don't think I have too many symptoms yet. My boobs get sore from time to time. I have to pee alllllll the time, but no ms but my tummy tends to feel a bit heavy from time to time with a little bit of nausea.

However, I do get pains on my pelvic bone & uterus so I just massage the areas for a bit which makes it feel better. They're not the stronger pains I've had in the past so that makes me feel a lot better :happydance:

Loads & loads & loads of sticky glue ladies!!!


----------



## MamaTex

Congrats ladies. If I go my LMP, I am due on March 3rd but I believe we conceived on June, Friday the 13th so I may be a few days earlier. This will be rainbow baby #2. I feel like I am back in pregnancy #2 (The first one ended with a diagnosis of a blighted ovum), nervous about what is going on with me. I also have insurance issues this time around so that doesn't really help with the anxiety I feel over this pregnancy. 

I hopefully have my first appointment this Thursday when I will be a little over 6 weeks. Since I could not get in anywhere before this upcoming week, I decided to get my blood drawn this past Thursday at a place that offers different types of basic lab work for a flat flee of $49. I should get the result by Monday at the latest, but it may be Tuesday since I had my blood drawn right before the 4th of July weekend. 

I go back and forth between cautious optimism and outright fear, but I am hoping I get to give my daughter a sibling next year!! It's really hard for me to maintain a positive mental attitude, but I give it my best every day. It's all we can do, right?

I am getting hungrier (I have to eat every 2 hours) and am more tired. For the first time in months, I actually took a nap while my daughter napped. That's about it, besides random cramping and increased discharge.


----------



## Lbrum

Wow, you guys get so many more tests than in England! We don't really get anything until a scan at 12 weeks! 

My 2 targets are 6 weeks (just past when I lost my last baby) and 12 weeks. I hope I can relax a bit after the scan!

My main symptom is still funny pains in my tummy. Not sharp at all, barely pain tbh but just funny stretching feelings. Feels really strange. 

So nice to know there's quite a few is us in the same situation


----------



## kits

Heya Lbrum, I'm in the UK too :) whereabouts are you?

They doing the scans because they're considering the cp as miscarriages & I kind of asked for the bloods. The last gp I saw had a mc herself before so that's why I think she was a lot more sympathetic.

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes ;)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Well today I go for repeat bloods to check my levels are rising as they should. 

I am hoping to do our first scan between 8-9 weeks. I do t want to go any earlier as I had had a scan at 6 weeks and saw a beautiful HB before I mc at 7 weeks.


----------



## silmarien

I had a MC in May 2014, then with no cycle in between, got pregnant again (Found out July 4th). We mapped the days back to when we BD'd and are pretty certain the LO's due date is around March 10, 2015. So I'd love to join any thread for ladies having March 2015 babies :) Hope everyone has sticky beans!


----------



## Lbrum

Hey kits, I'm in Yorkshire but tbh I haven't checked their policies as I wasn't here last time. I'm planning to go the the doctors this weeks so maybe I'll ask them then. It would be nice to get some sort of reassurance that things are at least where they should be at this stage. I have a feeling the next 7 and a half weeks til my scan willbe a long one lol


----------



## silmarien

I plan to demand an US at my first doc visit. Firstly, since I didn;t have a cycle between my MC and my new little one, dating scan seems appropriate. Also if I could hear a heartbeat my mind would be sooo much more at ease. If the OB declines my request I'll probably cry.

I hope my HCG levels are appropriate this time. With my Angel baby the highest HCG level I got was 7, and I was at 6w at that point. The baby died in the womb at 4w5d, so clearly the levels were dropping. The ER didn;t even believe I was ever pregnant those *******s. At least I got an ultrasound and I saw my poor dead LO. :( Wish I'd taken a picture.:cry:

Just a sunny smile from the doctor who diagnosed me with "unusual vaginal bleeding" and a "You can be discharged now!". My ER visit was due to 3 days of moderate bleeding. My blood HCG at the ER on May 21 were 0. But I had the HCG of 7 from my GP - DONT TELL ME I WAS NEVER FUCKING PREGNANT, I WAS. I felt the symptoms, I knew my baby was there for weeks before she died. 

I'm depressed and a little happy but better to be optimistic. Sometimes i just have this feeling this LO will be a take home baby. I hope I am not wrong.

Fingers crossed, I'll get to 37 weeks with no complications. 

Hope you all have H&H pregnancies also!:hugs:


----------



## kits

Oh cool, I'm in Preston. Not too far then :) I'm from Texas, USA but I've been living here for over 10 years.

The way my gp explained it is if you've had less than 3 mc then they don't worry about you so probably won't want any early scans, etc. But if you've had 3 then they will.

7 weeks will seem like forever but you'll definitely be able to see your little one. All I'm expecting from my next scan on Friday is a sac.

Did you know you can get a private scan? I think you can get them for around £60-100. But you'll have to search for somewhere near you, at least this is what I've been told.

Good luck!


----------



## kits

:hug: similarien, it's awful when they don't listen to you. Some doctors are so amazing, but then others can just be so horrible. I'm sorry you're still pretty down. I have to admit it took me a lot of time to get over my first loss. I copied much better with the CP's. 

All I can say is stay positive & think of how much better your new will be in a happy home. Best of luck!

During my 2nd cp I went to the doctors & that gp didn't even believe I was pregnant so she didn't offer any help while I was in so much pain.

I have learned to totally take it easy. I won't push myself, work too hard & definitely won't over stress. I'm also taking acupuncture :)

Really don't want to loose this little one.


----------



## Lbrum

There are so many horrible stories. My gp was great last time but when she called the hospital they just told me to go away and take a pregnancy test in a week and come back if I was still pregnant!

I'm allowing myself to be a little bit happy this time but I can understand how you feel!

I'm sure we'll all feel a little better when we reach the 12 week mark! Make sure you all let us know when you get any scans, etc. It's such an exciting time


----------



## MamaTex

silmarien said:


> I plan to demand an US at my first doc visit. Firstly, since I didn;t have a cycle between my MC and my new little one, dating scan seems appropriate. Also if I could hear a heartbeat my mind would be sooo much more at ease. If the OB declines my request I'll probably cry.
> 
> I hope my HCG levels are appropriate this time. With my Angel baby the highest HCG level I got was 7, and I was at 6w at that point. The baby died in the womb at 4w5d, so clearly the levels were dropping. The ER didn;t even believe I was ever pregnant those *******s. At least I got an ultrasound and I saw my poor dead LO. :( Wish I'd taken a picture.:cry:
> 
> Just a sunny smile from the doctor who diagnosed me with "unusual vaginal bleeding" and a "You can be discharged now!". My ER visit was due to 3 days of moderate bleeding. My blood HCG at the ER on May 21 were 0. But I had the HCG of 7 from my GP - DONT TELL ME I WAS NEVER FUCKING PREGNANT, I WAS. I felt the symptoms, I knew my baby was there for weeks before she died.
> 
> I'm depressed and a little happy but better to be optimistic. Sometimes i just have this feeling this LO will be a take home baby. I hope I am not wrong.
> 
> Fingers crossed, I'll get to 37 weeks with no complications.
> 
> Hope you all have H&H pregnancies also!:hugs:

Some doctors have no compassion. It amazes me how flippant and dismissive people are to your concerns, even after you explain why you want an early ultrasound, why you want to come in early for lab work, etc.


----------



## Mrs.C

Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me posting in here? 
I had a mc on the 10 may this year, I was 9wks 5 days. Lost it naturally at home and we haven't heard from the hospital or doctors since.
I am currently 4 weeks (edd) but I had a period on 3rd June, so hoping that this one will stick. I am absolutely terrified that it will happen again and the lack of support from my doctors surgery has put me off ringing them to book in :( 
x


----------



## MamaTex

Mrs.C said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you dont mind me posting in here?
> I had a mc on the 10 may this year, I was 9wks 5 days. Lost it naturally at home and we haven't heard from the hospital or doctors since.
> I am currently 4 weeks (edd) but I had a period on 3rd June, so hoping that this one will stick. I am absolutely terrified that it will happen again and the lack of support from my doctors surgery has put me off ringing them to book in :(
> x

You have to be your own advocate. I am always polite, but very firm when I have called into a doctor's office or gone in. Good luck and best of health over these next several months!! I am scared just like you, but we are all strong ladies!! 
:flower:


----------



## silmarien

kits said:


> :hug: similarien, it's awful when they don't listen to you. Some doctors are so amazing, but then others can just be so horrible. I'm sorry you're still pretty down. I have to admit it took me a lot of time to get over my first loss. I copied much better with the CP's.
> 
> All I can say is stay positive & think of how much better your new will be in a happy home. Best of luck!
> 
> During my 2nd cp I went to the doctors & that gp didn't even believe I was pregnant so she didn't offer any help while I was in so much pain.
> 
> I have learned to totally take it easy. I won't push myself, work too hard & definitely won't over stress. I'm also taking acupuncture :)
> 
> Really don't want to loose this little one.

 Glad to know I'm not the only one whose docs didn;t believe me, but terribly sorry you had to experience this too! I'm trying to remain calm, and distract myself as much as possible. And sleep a lot. Fastworwarding life the only way I can til I get to the 12th week!


----------



## Lbrum

Hi Ladies. How are you all feeling? I've been really good at being positive but for some reason I've struggled today. There's no reason at all why but I've just been feeling negative all day. Trying to snap myself out of it. Worrying about it won't help anything but I'm so scared!
Oh well, 5 weeks tomorrow, counting down to the 12 week scan


----------



## silmarien

Lbrum said:


> Hi Ladies. How are you all feeling? I've been really good at being positive but for some reason I've struggled today. There's no reason at all why but I've just been feeling negative all day. Trying to snap myself out of it. Worrying about it won't help anything but I'm so scared!
> Oh well, 5 weeks tomorrow, counting down to the 12 week scan

Lbrum I know just how you feel especially the countdown til the 12 week scan (I'm demanding a 6w scan and if they don't agree I'll raise all holy hell to get one). I hope tomorrow is a better day and that time speeds up for all of us!

I flipped out today because the HPT I took immediately when I woke up had a slightly lighter line than the previous ones I've taken. I'm still crazy upset but I'm hoping it's just a fluke. So, obviously, I'm having an "anxious" day which is normal, after I lost my first via MC in May. 

I also have a severe anxiety disorder (panic attacks and agoraphobia), diagnosed when I was about 24, so that sure doesn't help! Especially since I had to cut my anxiety meds down to bare bones doses so they don't hurt the baby (I'm happy to do it, anything for my baby, but anxiety is NOT good for the baby either, so the doc greenlighted a smaller dosage of my meds to keep taking).

I'm 5w3d and the days are moving like molasses in Antarctica. I just wanna be 8 weeks! Then magically 12 weeks! Then I wanna know the gender STAT! I need to work on patience, because a mother's anxiety never stops, esp after the baby is born. 

I have my first checkup on July 15th, and I'm terrified they won't do an ultrasound. I might throw a major fit if they don't agree to do one bc FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I NEED TO HEAR A HEARTBEAT! By then I'll be 6w3d (or later, I really just had to estimate because I didn't have a cycle in between my MC May 21 and this little bean July 4, when we found out at least).

I'm basically terrified of everything. Will my indoor cycling hurt the bloodflow to the fetus? Will my medications hurt my baby even if they're doc approved? Will my HCG levels drop like last time? Am I bleeding now? Did the HB stop? Is my baby dead RIGHT NOW? And so on and thus forth. It's a scary place inside my head lol.

I hope you other ladies are doing better! H&H to all of you!


----------



## kits

Hey similarien, have you tried acupuncture?

It's helped me a lot, relaxes me big time. For the first time in a long time I'm able to not panic. I've had a few losses so I'm well aware of the possible outcome but I'm ok with that :) my ACU has helped me so much with stress, obsessing & panicking with TTC & now with staying calm. Feel total seen heaven after each session.

So sorry you've had a rubbish & down day lbrum. Hope tomorrow you're feeling much better :flower:

Mrs C, I have to admit my gp's have been pretty rubbish. My first pregnancy I had a great gp who was very understanding & really tried to calm me down as I panicked from my pain. After that they've all been rubbish in between except for this last one who's been a blessing. She's even rung me twice to see how I'm doing!!! Didn't think any doctors in UK did that on NHS!! Best of luck :)

Symptom wise I haven't exactly got ms but every time I east I get so nauseous. It's making me eat less & less. Boobs have been gotten pretty sore at times but not really today. Oh Yea, I've also gotten mega lazy.


----------



## MamaTex

silmarien: You are so pretty!! I hope you find more reasons to smile. I don't have an anxiety disorder, but I have a ton of anxiety from my first miscarriage. It has been almost two years if not longer and I have had a rainbow baby. I wish I could say I was able to deal with things better, but nope!! I would like to have an early ultrasound myself and continue getting them. My insurance only pays for two, unless more are authorized and approved, so I will be going to a health college to get a low cost one, just for peace of mind. I am hoping I won't have to do that too much. We shall see. I have my first appointment today and will get an idea of what to expect. 

AFM: Very nervous about today. I feel better than I did last week because I got my second draw back. When I was 5+2, my levels were 2741. When I went back about 6 days later, the HCG was 14298. I am happy at the increase, but today if I get an ultrasound I would like to confirm the pregnancy is progressing in the way it should!! To make matters worse, I may not be able to continue seeing this doctor if she deems me too high risk. I personally don't think I am an incredibly high risk (I have chronic hypertension and have one previous loss), but that is not my call to make


----------



## Lbrum

Hey, had a much better day today! Yesterday just kind of came out of the blue. I think I'll be much better when the next week is over as I'm getting to the point where I lost my last pregnancy.

How did your scan go Mama Tex?

And Silmarien, it's nice to know I'm not the only one who's constantly paranoid and worrying about every twinge and everything I do and eat!


----------



## silmarien

MamaTex said:


> silmarien: You are so pretty!! I hope you find more reasons to smile. I don't have an anxiety disorder, but I have a ton of anxiety from my first miscarriage. It has been almost two years if not longer and I have had a rainbow baby. I wish I could say I was able to deal with things better, but nope!! I would like to have an early ultrasound myself and continue getting them. My insurance only pays for two, unless more are authorized and approved, so I will be going to a health college to get a low cost one, just for peace of mind. I am hoping I won't have to do that too much. We shall see. I have my first appointment today and will get an idea of what to expect.

Thanks for your sweet comment! That was like my ONLY photogenic picture I can find. Lol. I usually look like a mess. I'm so sorry for your loss :( I hope your rainbow baby is a take home baby and that your little bean sticks! I like your idea of paying a health college for more ultrasounds. I might do that too! Thanks for the idea!

How did your appointment go?


----------



## yotamama

Hi ladies my first appointment is July 22. According to lmp I am due march 14. The last 2 pregnancies I couldn't it make it past 6 weeks. My fingers and toes are crossed this will be my rainbow baby after 2 losses within 4 months. My last loss was on January so I am really nervous! July 22 can't come soon enough!


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies can I join in.

Took a test this morning after developing sore boobies and AF was missing this morning and I got my BFP! 
Very nervous as this is pregnancy five but we do have DS who is nearly 3. We have been trying for number 2 since Aug/ September last year and had another MC in March. Just wish I could have the innocent excitement of seeing a positive pregnancy test but sadly thats not how we feel anymore, just nerves until we have our 6 week scan and see if we have a little blob in the right place with a heart beat. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well x


----------



## kits

Congrats milosmum & welcome!! :D

I had my 2nd scan today, got to see the sac but there was nothing in it yet. So glad I got to see the sac :happydance:

I have my next appointment in 2 weeks & should see a happy heartbeat then. I also got my hcg levels which were 8987 on 10.07.14 (yesterday), my levels on 02.07.14 were 365, so I'm pretty happy with that too :)

So as of today I'm 5w6days.

Any news mamatex??


----------



## Lbrum

Welcome milosmum!

And that's great kits, sounds like it's all progressing really well 

I took a second pregnancy test yesterday cos I'd read on here some people do it to monitor the progression of their pregnancy. It was as dark as the control line, much darker than when I first tested at 4 weeks so I figure so far everything's ok. You never know what's next but gave me a bit of reassurance! It's also darker than it was at around this point in my last pregnancy

My husband tried to make my first doctors appointment but was told I should see the midwife but not til 11 weeks! I was really upset but them I took your advice kits and got assertive and called them back. She immediately said well, it's any time between 8 and 11 weeks! I was panicking because I don't think I could risk not being able to get in for the scan at 12 weeks. It's like a massive milestone I'm counting down to! Oh well, midwife appointment in 2 and a half weeks!


----------



## kits

Ha! I hope that's a good influence upon my part. ;)

Of course it's a major milestone!!

You should be getting your first scan from the hospital, it'll be one of their nurses who schedule you in rather than a midwife or gp, but I'm not sure if you contact them or not. Here's to hoping you get your first scan very soon! Will be awesome :D

I'm feeling very nauseated at the moment. I don't want to eat but I'm hungry :sick: haven't had the urge to run to the bathroom, just laying in bed dwelling in my nausea..

I've been burping a LOT these past few days, anyone else get that?? :blush:


----------



## Lbrum

Haha definitely a good influence. Apparently the midwife is from the hospital and she books me in at the first appointment or something.

I've had extra wind too, you're not on your own lol. Plus I think my nausea's slowly starting to kick in. It's if my stomach's empty, but I don't necessarily have much on an appetite. Never thought I'd be happy to feel sick lol


----------



## flou

Hi ladies can I join you? My little bean is due 19th March and I'm currently 4 weeks and 4 days. We have been ttc for just over 3 years for baby number one and we have had 2 losses along the way. Next week should have been my first angel 1st birthday and my 2nd angel should have been born at the end of this month. So this little one has been some good news at a difficult time. But as you probably all are, I'm incredibly nervous about this pregnancy and I am hoping this one is sticky!


----------



## bdb84

I hope you all don't mind me hopping in.

I had a loss in March of '13 (blighted ovum). I found out when I should have been 6 weeks along. It took DH and I a long while to find the confidence to try again, and then it took 6 months to get that BFP. I tested positive yesterday and today, but AF isn't even due for 2 more days so, as you can imagine, I'm incredibly nervous. The only reason I tested early was because my doctor wanted to get me in ASAP to get my levels checked out. I go in tomorrow for that and I'm praying, like mad, that they are where they are supposed to be.

My first goal is to make it to 6 weeks, since I didn't even get that far in my last pregnancy. Once I make it there, a lot of my anxiety will have settled. 

Wishing all of you ladies that best! <3


----------



## Lbrum

Welcome flou and bdb84. We're all nervous, it's just so nice to be able to share anxieties with people who understand. Have either of you guys had any symptoms?


----------



## flou

My bbs are really sore and itchy! I guess because they are changing. I have mid back pain and slight on and off nausea but I think both of these are due to constipation and the increase in gas I seem to have. I've also had some clear/white watery discharge. I had all these symptoms with my previous pregnancies. Just hoping this one sticks! Got my first GP appointment on Thursday. Due to the length of time we have been conceiving and we've had two losses we are under a FS. We only had an appointment last Monday but I didn't know I was pg. They mentioned about me having an early scan and taking aspirin when i get pg again, so I need to talk to the doc about these. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## bdb84

My boobs feel sore, sporatically, but nothing consistent yet. 

I had my blood draw this AM and should hear something by 3 or 4 this afternoon. 

I have a question, and it's probably weird or unanswerable.. but I had a blighted ovum last year. Is there any way, aside from an ultrasound (since now is too early to show anything), that I can determine if baby has implanted appropriately? If my HCG and progesterone are normal, will that be a good indicator? Or will I just have to wait until 6 weeks, for a scan, to determine?


----------



## Lbrum

I think some people will do TV scans earlier but they can't always see anything, even if everything is ok so it might actually cause more worry (if it's possible). I completely understand how you feel, it just feels like constantly counting down the days at the moment! I don't really know anything about blood tests, etc as they're not done as standard in early pregnancy in the uk but from what I've seen on here they seem to be a pretty good guide.

I haven't really had sore boobs so far, my main symptoms have been mild cramping and now ms is just starting to kick in. I said this before but I never thought I'd be glad to feel sick 

Today was a bit of a milestone too, it's how far gone I was when I had my miscarriage so will be glad to see the back of today. I've got all sorts of little targets I've set myself


----------



## bdb84

It's a great day for you, Lbrum! How far along are you now? 

I'll just be 4 weeks tomorrow, and I'll feel a huge relief once I get to 6 weeks. I found out I was miscarrying right around that gestation last year. 

I've never been sick in either of my pregnancies, but I find myself wishing for it, too. :blush:


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello everyone! Can I join in?

I am cautiously expecting my rainbow March 23, 2015. 

I had a mmc in June 5th at 11w 6d and have not had a cycle in between so I'm a little worried that maybe it's too soon. I do trust my body though and feel I would not be pregnant if my body wasn't ready. I have an appointment today (was suppose to get provera to induce AF if she hasn't arrived 6weeks post mmc). I'm hoping she will do repeat hcg blood tests to check my levels and I'm also going to see about an early US. I never had an US with our loss until after a bled and lost clots....by the time they did the US there was no baby :( I was 12w 6d but have no clue how far baby made it or if it was a blighted ovum as we never were able to pick up the heart beat at our appointments. Wish I has answers but it is what it is!

I am very excited to be growing my rainbow baby and am praying for a healthy, viable pregnancy!

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Lbrum

I'm 5 weeks 4 days today. Still sounds really early!

And welcome, there's no evidence to suggest you can't get pregnant straight after a miscarriage, you're right to trust your body. Congratulations


----------



## yotamama

I went and had my beta's drawn today. Hopefully this will give me some reassurance! Fingers crossed for results tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Lbrum

Good luck yotamama, let us know how you get on


----------



## flou

Hi everyone I hope this is a sticky thread and we all get our rainbows.

yotamama I hope your blood test results come back good.

My first goal is to get to 7 weeks. My first mc lasted until 6 weeks and my second happened at 6 weeks and 4 days, so 7 weeks is my first milestone. I haven't been feeling very sick, just some queasy moments. But I am feeling quite hungry and thirsty today. And I've gone off tea and I love my cup of tea!


----------



## floridamomma

hi ladies! I will be silently stalking until I get a little more confident. I have 3 beautiful babies. Since Dec 2012 I have had 4 mc. So I just am not too excited. but would love some buddies who understand. these were my levels as of Thursday. Levels so far were: progesterone 66.22, hcg 44 at approx 3w6d, b12 356, and folate 17.9. these re some of the results I got back. The only time we could have gotten pregnant was 2 Saturdays ago. Doc said taking progesterone is unnecessary but ive been taking it anyway. Also thinking of starting b12and vitamin d .Should be getting repeat hcg levels tomorrow. I also am declining us until 12 weeks. I always have early us and see the hb and then the baby has passed away at just after 8 weeks. I may even wait until 20+


----------



## bdb84

I got results back. I'm between 3w4d and 3w6d. My hcg came back at 37 and progesterone is 21.something. The nurse told me that it's normal for an early pregnancy (since I haven't missed my period yet), and that my progesterone is really good. I just can't help but to think that an hcg of 37 sounds low. 

Thoughts?


----------



## kits

Hcg of 37 sounds low in comparison to the hundreds or thousands you're 'supposed' to be in later weeks, but maybe you're just a little earlier than you thought?

I had Canada dry last night for my dinner & it's the only thing that made me feel better. Yes I want the symptoms, it's great thinking all is progressing in the right direction, but I still feel like crap :sick: and not a functional member of society :haha:


----------



## kits

Lbrum, congrats you're almost at 6 weeks :happy dance:

I think I'm 6wk3days now. My first milestone I think was to make it this far, my next will be to see the heartbeat, but my biggest & major one will be to make it through the first trimester. My first loss was at about 9&1/2 weeks, so at least a week or 2 after that should bring me peace.


----------



## floridamomma

bdb84 said:


> I got results back. I'm between 3w4d and 3w6d. My hcg came back at 37 and progesterone is 21.something. The nurse told me that it's normal for an early pregnancy (since I haven't missed my period yet), and that my progesterone is really good. I just can't help but to think that an hcg of 37 sounds low.
> 
> Thoughts?

that's actually a really good number. I got 44 at 13 days past conception which works out to about 3 +5.


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning ladies.....

I'll be heading in for bloods today when I'm up and about. My doctor has also agreed to an early ultrasound (in Manitoba that means 10 to 12 weeks). They typically only do the 20 week scan here. I'm going to try and book it closer to the 10 week mark as I really want to make sure something is actually in there!
Not really feeling pregnant yet besides on and off sore nipples and tiredness.....but I'm sure more symptoms will creep up.


----------



## Tmb0047

bdb84 said:


> I got results back. I'm between 3w4d and 3w6d. My hcg came back at 37 and progesterone is 21.something. The nurse told me that it's normal for an early pregnancy (since I haven't missed my period yet), and that my progesterone is really good. I just can't help but to think that an hcg of 37 sounds low.
> 
> Thoughts?

37 sounds fine for this early on. The main thing would be that it's doubling. Are you going for a repeat test?


----------



## bdb84

I'm feeling more hopeful by the day. My FRERs continue to get a bit darker each day. Top one is Saturday, the day I found out, then Sunday, Monday, and today's. 

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/6cbf65b5-7829-40a4-9884-59f5c577d18b_zpsef181326.jpg


----------



## bdb84

Tmb0047 said:


> 37 sounds fine for this early on. The main thing would be that it's doubling. Are you going for a repeat test?

Yes, I'm going on Thursday for a repeat. :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Bdb84 - Nice progression! I'd say your numbers will be much higher on Thursdays test :)


----------



## Lbrum

Wow, that's great progression. Yay


----------



## Tmb0047

Had my bloods drawn today. I'm surprised they are only doing one draw. She says she will base my results on my last draw of 61 when I was 17 days post miscarriage. I guess she just wants to see a number higher than that.....weird! Hoping to get my results late tomorrow :)


----------



## milosmum

Sounds like everyone is doing well so far - nice symptoms all round and those are lovely tests bdb84!
I am trying to resist testing again - boobs hurt (lots) mild cramps and feeling a bit sick at times so that is all good. My only concern is that my clear blue digital on Saturday only read 1-2 weeks and I should have been 2.5 weeks but trying not to dwell on it and not do another one for a week or so!
Can't wait for my 6 week scan - 2 weeks today I hope the time flies but we are off to the Commonwealth games the weekend before my scan so I want to try to enjoy the next couple of weeks without stressing too much!

I really can't wait to see everyones scan pictures xxx


----------



## floridamomma

So the nurse called from my ob's office and said my hcg went up to 442! If more than doubled every 48 hours. My ana which was 1:150 or something like that before is now completly negative and I have a vitamin d deficiency! So I am on 6000 iu of vit d daily. I've heard of low vit d causing mc so here's to hoping the pills and God will bring this baby here without an issue.


----------



## Lbrum

That's great news


----------



## bdb84

floridamomma said:


> So the nurse called from my ob's office and said my hcg went up to 442! If more than doubled every 48 hours. My ana which was 1:150 or something like that before is now completly negative and I have a vitamin d deficiency! So I am on 6000 iu of vit d daily. I've heard of low vit d causing mc so here's to hoping the pills and God will bring this baby here without an issue.

Yay for the hcg! That's awesome news.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you everybody still not out of the woods yet but I deathly feel a lot better. Watching for you guys updates as well


----------



## flou

Floridamomma that sounds like great news!


----------



## Tmb0047

My number at 15 DPO were 324 :) I am very pleased with that as the number is higher than it was at 16 DPO with my last successful pregnancy! Here's hoping this is my sticky rainbow baby :)


----------



## bdb84

That's great Tmb! 

Here's to hoping I get similar news today. I had my re-draw an hour ago, but I won't have any answers until this evening. I'm not even sure what DPO I am because my fertility friend account keeps changing my estimated ovulation date (I didn't use OPKs last cycle.. just temped). I could be anywhere from 15-17DPO, so I'm really not sure what number range to expect.


----------



## bdb84

Oh, and if you do not mind me asking, was this your first draw, or did you have one earlier? If so, I'm wondering what your first number was? Just to get an idea of how much your HCG increased and in how many days.


----------



## Tmb0047

This was my first draw and, unfortunately, my only draw :( She only took it to confirm I am pregnant. I had blood drawn on June 20th as we were testing out my mmc and she just said "if it's higher then that result then we will book a prenatal in a few weeks time. If it close or lower them we'd be looking at left over hcg from my loss".

I know with my last successful pregnancy I went from 247 at 16dpo, 600 at 18dpo and 3757 at 22dpo. Hope that helps :)


----------



## bdb84

Thank you :) It does help.


----------



## floridamomma

Tmb that's really good!


----------



## floridamomma

The nurse from the ob's office called and said my doc isn't in so she can't tell me the exact number but she said my hcg has at least doubled!!!


----------



## bdb84

Woo hoo! That's great, floridamomma!


----------



## floridamomma

.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I had my first appointment with my doc today. He's requested an early scan but he's had to lie and said that I've had 3 mcs rather than 2 otherwise they won't scan me. And then he wants to see me a week after my scan before passing me over to the midwife. I guess he just wants to monitor me which is reassuring.

Great news floridamomma on hcg doubling!


----------



## theclarks8687

Greeting ladies! I am in a really awkward situation and no judgements please. I have had 3 miscarriages with donor sperm because my husband has zero sperm. Well I asked for a divorce a couple of months ago. Which we are in the process of working on right now. I am packing my belongings and getting ready for an estate sale this weekend in fact. The following week I will be moving....in with a man I was with before my husband, whom I have always loved but unfortunently we were both just too young to handle a relationship back then. We have reconnected over the last couple of months and my husband (soon to be ex) has no idea. Well I went outta town at the beginning of July to visit my bf, annndd, after one week vacation I have found out we succeeded at something my husband and I have been trying to do for yrs. I'm pregnant! I can't help but be excited and so is my bf but I am absolutely scared to loose this baby, and I am not able to go to the doctor because in this state if it is found out I'm pregnant (even though it is after the date of official separation) I won't be able to get my divorce! I am about 4 weeks along and I truly hope this lil one sticks, I know it is horrible timing and my bf and I had just started up for real this time (we've been friends this whole time, so for about 9 yrs I've known him) but with so many yrs of infertility and month after month of bfns and 3 miscarriages....I want this child more then anything. **sry for any typos, I'm horrible when on my phone**


----------



## theclarks8687

Oh and I've lost almost 90 pounds in the last yr!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi ladies I got my :bfp: at the weekend. My due date is 19th march which is my daughters birthday! 

I had a miscarriage in March at 7 weeks. Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Theclarks - No judgement here! You don't technically need to see a doctor right now. Most don't want to really see until between 8-12 weeks. With your history of mc's it may be better to see one earlier but unless you have diagnosed issues then there is not much they can do about an early loss anyway. How far along were you with your losses? And was it all the same donor? Any why the heck can't you get divorced if you're pregnant?! That's so stupid....especially since it's not your husbands anyway! How long till the divorce is finalized? If it's not to long from now, I'd say your safe to just wait to see the doctor.

Sportygirl - Welcome! I'm due 1 day before my oldest child's 11th birthday :) I hope this is your sticky rainbow :)

Florida - Yay, for doubling numbers :)


----------



## kits

Theclarks, congrats on your bfp & your divorce. I'm really sorry about your previous losses & divorce. You won't ever find judgment here, and tmi doesn't exist either.

I'm not sure I understand your dilemma, but I'm going to give it a go. You're worried about this pregnancy because of all your previous losses but you don't want to go to the doctors because you unofficially think you committed adultery? And since you're just about to divide assets/estate then you don't want news about your bfp getting in the way?

If that's the case maybe you should speak with your lawyer or if you don't have one then you could just speak to one for free for 30 minutes (possibly an hour) of they offer free consultation.

However, whether you speak to a lawyer or see your doctor then both need to abide by confidentiality.

I'm not entirely sure how it applies in the us, but in the UK if you've already separated & especially if you're living apart then you should be OK & it's not even adultery anyways. You are, however, lucky to be in the USA. In the UK a smooth/simple divorce takes minimum 9 months.

I'm really sorry if I completely misunderstood that.

On another note, I think Tmb may be right in that there may not be much that can be done. If you're already pregnant and the pregnancy isn't viable then it'll be too late for treatment. The only thing you could probably do is rest, rest, rest and rest some more. Treatments would usually be done before gettingb pregnant to prepare & make any adjustments to your body. There technically isn't even much evidence that progesterone helps even if you were given some now.

Have you been taking your folic pills?

I'd stock up on as much healthy nutrition possible, relaxing & stay positive. You could probably get some blood tests if you wanted to see if your levels are headed in the right direction.

Good luck, hugs & loads of sticky dust. Keep us updated!


----------



## flou

Theclarks I think you should find some way of seeing a doc given your losses. Maybe seeing a lawyer like kits suggested. I hope your little bean sticks and everything works out for you.

sportygirl I'm due the day before you. Its my brother's 30th birthday on the 21st March. If I have a sticky bean I hope he won't mind potentially becoming an uncle on his 30th.


----------



## theclarks8687

I am taking prenatals and watching my nutrition. I am more worried about any mail getting to the house if I see the doctor and him opening it up before the judge signs the papers. I know it is an absolutely silly law. I have to wait about 30 days from filing for the judge to sign the papers. We have had a couple of hiccups with paperwork and are hoping to file next week. Until the judge signs the papers I don't want news of this lil one getting out because I need for this divorce to go through. My two previous mcs were within a week of bfps so the count as cps. The first one was a mmc which I found out at the 10 week us that my lil girl had passed at 7 weeks. (Had chromosome testing done which is how I know it was a girl)I do not have a lawyer because we are doing an uncontested divorce which is the easiest and cheapest way to go. My husband has bipolar (which is the reason I finally broke down and decided on a divorce) and I am afraid once he finds out that I am pregnant and by whom he will loose it. I am trying to rest as much as possible but unfortunently I am having to pack myself and organize most of this sell all on my own. I can't tell anyone so I can't use the "I'm pregnant and need extra help card" lol I am really just praying this lil one sticks until I can get down to Louisiana and can get a free us through a program they have which offers one free us for dating/viability purposes. I will have to go on medicaid after the papers are signed which I hate the idea of but don't have any other option. I am a full-time student and have no income that is reportable so I should qualify. I am taking the fall semester off while in this process of moving and settling down in Louisiana with my bf. He has been absolutely wonderful and is already house shopping and dying to start buying stuff. I couldn't ask for a better father to be. In fact he has been more wonderful then my husband ever was during my first pregnancy. So really its just a waiting game for me at this point while keeping my lil secrete. I will be moving in a lil over a week, so I won't have to be on my own for much longer. I am still technically living in our 4 bedroom house with my ex. I have the master bedroom and he is living in the guest room till I move. Thank you guys for being so supportive. It is so hard having to keep all of this in. The only one I can talk to about is my bf because I can't share the news with anyone. I was already worried what everyone would think of me moving in with another guy so soon after splitting from my husband but now I have this big surprise to go along with it. However, if this lil one sticks **PLZ PLZ PLZ** lol I really couldn't be any happier at the moment. I am trying to keep my stress levels down and take everything with a grain of salt and roll with the punches.


----------



## kits

That's all you can do hun, stay positive!! That's amazing all you have to wait is 30 days. I had to wait 9 months!

I'm currently 6w5d & boy am I feeling sorry for myself & am emotionally unstable! Which I'm hoping are good signs because with my previous 3 there was quite a bit of pain. Like you, I've also had 3. 1st loss @ 9&1/2 weeks, next 2 were CP's as well at around 4-5 weeks. This time I have become best friends with resting, taking it easy, no stress (unless driving around town) & staying positive.

Wishing you all the best.

Welcome to all newcomers! Congrats on the bfp's!!


----------



## theclarks8687

Ty Kits!


----------



## yotamama

Betas came back at 1577. Was 5 weeks 2 days according to lmp, but was between 21-23 dpo. We will see how it turns out Tuesday at my first scan.


----------



## sportysgirl

My happiness was short lived, looks like I am miscarrying again.


Happy and healthy 9 months to you all. X x x


----------



## theclarks8687

So sorry sporty, I know it's one of the most disappointing feelings in the world


----------



## swampmaiden

hello everybody, I'd like to cautiously join this thread as well... I'm so sorry to already hear of losses, and it's one of the reasons I told myself not to join another forum until I made it out of 1st tri... but here I am.

My expected due date is March 18th, and I'm still quite disbelieving that I'm actually pregnant again. My husband and I were NTNP, and maybe only did the deed once during the entire week i was fertile... I can't even believe it.

I got my BFP on July 14th, and I only bothered to POAS because my period was nearly a week late, even though I kept feeling like it was coming any minute. 

I had some extra tests, so did one in the middle of the day lol... set it down on the bathroom counter.. left the bathroom.. forgot all about it for nearly an hour.... went in fully expecting a negative... and instead had two dark lines... talk about surprise lol.. tested again the next day, same result.

So here I am, not sure if I'm even ready for this... really hoping to make it all the way this time.

Good luck to you all


----------



## bdb84

I've had some cramping the past 24 hours. It seems to be more focused on the left side of my abdomen. They're not that painful; just very annoying.. but now I have an ectopic in the back of my mind. Please tell me I'm just being overly paranoid. :(


----------



## swampmaiden

bdb84-- you are being paranoid... just don't get up from sitting/laying down too fast... I felt some pretty bad cramps until I realized it was just gas lol most likely its the same for you


----------



## Lbrum

Hey guys. I'm so sorry sporty, hugs xx
Welcome swamp maiden.
Bbd I wouldn't worry, everybody seems to get cramps. As long as it's not strong apparently you don't need to worry at all!

I'm freaking out a bit cos I has a tiny bit of spotting last night. I'd had quite an active day cos I'm away on holiday for a few days and it's stopped completely now for the last 12 hours (it lasted perhaps 1-2 and was extremely light pinkish/brown). I know logically there's a 50/50 chance things are either fine or this could be the first sign. I've had no major cramps but I'm upset to be playing the waiting game again. Even if everything is OK I'm going to be even more scared now. This is such a bumpy road!


----------



## milosmum

Sporty sorry to hear about your loss x

Congtratulations swampmaiden - everyone says it's easier to conceive of you just relax about it all, your BFP is obviously proof of that! 

Bbd84 - try not to worry. With my ectopic I didn't have any cramping just lots of pain but with my DS I had lots of cramping and stretching pains! Hope it eases soon x

AFM I caved in and did another clear blue digital yesterday and went up to 2-3 weeks (1-2 last time) which is good but I'm sure from my ovulation dates it should say 3+ so I'm still a bit paranoid - might have to treat myself to another one to check again before my scan next week!


----------



## flou

:hugs: sportysgirl. I am so sorry and I hope you are ok.


----------



## flou

Milosmum I think clearblue digi goes on foetal age rather than gestational age. I could be wrong, I've never used one. But I'm sure someone once told me this. If that's the case that means your spot on.


----------



## Tmb0047

So sorry for your loss sporty. Hope your rainbow is not too far off ! Hugs!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks for your support. No more cramping since last night. I know that I need to chill out, and I'm going to try my hardest. This is my last pregnancy (Lord willing) and I really want to enjoy it.


----------



## swampmaiden

lbrum- i wish you the best of luck... in all my pregnancies, spotting invariably led to mc.. the nature of the spotting in each pregnancy was different in terms of amount, intermittancy, and how many days of spotting before mc BUT my sister bled in her pregnancy due to too much exercise, and she went on to have her son... go figure. so if you are able too, just lay down as much as possible... fingers crossed for you


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies mind if I join you? I feel like a bit of a fraud bein here but know I will need the support over the coming months. I have 4 children already and this will be my 8th pregnancy. In 2008 I had a m/c at 8 weeks and a mmc at 9 weeks. In 2009 I lost my daughter at 19 weeks. I've since ha my two rainbow babies who are very cheeky boys and hopefully this one will be another sticky one.

I know between now and 19 weeks it will be a rocky road for me and as I aren't telling friends or family about the baby til our 20 week scan it will be nice to share this journey with mums-to-be who have the same fears and worries as me. X


----------



## Lbrum

Thanks swamp maiden. It got better and then a little worse earlier so I called nhs out of hours service. They booked me in to see a gp who has referred me to the Epau for a scan tomorrow. At 6w 4d they should definitely be able to give me an answer I think? It's the not knowing and clinging on to a chance that I can't take! Sorry to be negative on here, I'm aware there's a small chance things will be ok but I'm preparing myself for the worse.


----------



## swampmaiden

hopefully they'll be able to give you an answer... such as if the detect the heartbeat AND the embryo is the proper size for its age... otherwise, I had exams during a mc, and even with the blood and everything, if the cervix is closed, the doctor will still say that its only a threatened mc, not an actual one. make sure you INSIST on an u/s tho, because in my experience, they don't like doing u/s if they dont consider them necessary... a$$hole doctors lol even for being doctors, most of them don't seem to know anymore than the rest of us.


----------



## swampmaiden

babytots, youre in the right place... best of luck to you


----------



## kits

Sorry Lbrum, I feel your pain. Spotting has always been bad news for me. It's great you're staying positive. Was there a lot? Has it gone away or gotten any brighter?

I had my first bit of brown spotting this morning it was mixed in with a lot of cm, and luckily it wasn't that much but I couldn't help but loudly say, oh my God.

I rang my epu but they didn't want me to come in since I'm already booked on for a scan on Friday. 

Like you i'm really trying to stay positive but I'm also realistic. I felt a tiny bit of pain last night but it went away pretty quickly after I rubbed the area (lower abdomen) a bit so I didn't think much of it.

Poor little one, hope it's OK!

:hug:


----------



## flou

Lbrum i hope the scan shows everything is good with your little one. :hugs:

kits i hope your spotting has stopped. If your worried about it I would go and see your doc if I were you. 

Hopefully for both of you the spotting will be nothing. When I had my last mc the doc told me that about 50% of babies born their mums experienced spotting at some point in their pregnancy. And a common time is at the 6 - 8 week mark because the placenta is starting to take over making the hormones. Fx for both of you!


----------



## Tmb0047

Lbrum and kits - Hope the spotting turns out to be nothing! I had spotting several times throughout the first trimester in my third pregnancy and baby is now now nearly 2 :) Most times I would spot within a few days of intercourse...could this be the case for either of you?!

Is anyone hitting any milestones this week? How are we all getting along?

Afm - 5 weeks today and still pretty much symptom free besides sore nipples. Kind if hoping a few more symptoms show up soon to reassure me all is well :) I'm heading out on a 2 week family vacation on Wednesday so I should be nice and distracted right up until my 1st appointment when I get home :)


----------



## babytots

Lbrum and Kits hope your spotting is implantation bleeding and nothing to worry about. If its any consolation I had implantation bleeding in 3 of my pregnancies and they were all healthy babies. 

Tmb I hit 4 weeks yesterday did have nausea but that has started to tail off now and I only feel sick when I'm hungry as opposed to 24 hours like it was. Previous pregnancies its always hit at 6 weeks so I'm hoping its the same this time and then I can stop worrying. 

Afm sent off self refferal online to the midwifes and I'm at the doctors tomorrow to get a blood test booked to check my immunity to chicken pox (eldest son has them at the moment). Hoping it comes back that I am as i'm so nervous something is going to go wrong :( x


----------



## swampmaiden

Lbrum and kits, best of luck. Best scenario is NO spotting.. esp with prev mc :(

Just take it reeeeeaaalll easy and try to stay positive :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

Last night my lower back at the base of my spine started aching really bad... boobs killin me.... this morning backache is even worse, and when I became vertical out of bed, nausea hit... not sure how Im going to make it thru my 5 hour shift at work working with a bunch of wild 3rd graders.. its 720a here in California, and all I want to do is go back to bed.


----------



## Tmb0047

Swampmaiden - Boo ti the nausea but I guess it's a good sign. I think I spoke too soon...been feeling nauseous the last hour or two. Got that funny taste in my mouth and a ton of saliva! Taking it all in stride :) I'm going to try to find some preggy pops and see if they help!


----------



## Lbrum

Hey guys, sounds like some of you are getting really good symptoms now!

Sorry about your spotting kits. Well done for trying to stay positive. I thought exactly the same as you. It's immediate panic and like you're back there again. They couldn't see me this morning in the end so I have the first appointment tomorrow morning so another night to get through. I had a little, then it stopped, then a little more heavy last night. It has now stopped completely again so I have no idea what's going on. The truth is there's no way of knowing until tomorrow! It's so hard when it's only ever been bad news for you. However, I know there is hope as there are people who have had it and everything's fine. My best friend had it in one of her 2 healthy pregnancies so each one is different. Keep us posted, you're in my thoughts. I think the only reason I got referred so quickly is because I'm away from home at the moment. Maybe push if you feel really nervous and it's stressing you out!


----------



## babytots

Boo to the sickness/nausea but yay for the promising symptoms. Like you Tmb I try and take it all in my stride even when I'm feeling really rubbish. Just waiting for it to hit me properly now. 

Good luck tomorrow Lbrum I have everything crossed for you that its a positive outcome for you. It does sound to me like implantation bleeding. x


----------



## swampmaiden

Yes, symptoms are good, but still am not taking anything for granted... I've gone through all the symptoms before only to mc, so time is my only friend.

Lbrum, Im so glad you were able to get seen right away, tomorrow morning is still fairly quick, all things considered.. and the peace of mind of knowing is totally worth it. just TAKE IT EASY until then babe!

My lower back pain has not gone away, I can tell its in the muscles around the base of my spine, and changing positions i.e. standing up, laying down, bending over... is very painful. I feel like an old woman.

Mild nausea constantly present.. feel like my gorge is rising, and it doesnt help that for lunch I ate a bean burrito that filled me up like the total gut bomb it was.. almost wish I could throw it up just to feel better... word of advice: do not stuff yourselves lol no matter how delicious it tastes in the moment


----------



## Lbrum

Hey guys, hope everyone's good. Hope you're doing well kits? Not long til Friday!

I had my scan today and everything's fine. I saw the baby, complete with heartbeat and it's measuring 6w4d (I'm 6w5d) which they said is pretty good. I have a small haematoma which they said is probably left over from implantation so I will spot again but it's ok. I'm so relieved, not just cos the baby's ok but mainly because they know what caused it. Otherwise I would have continued to fret. It's still early days but feel a lot happier now. Plus my sickness has gone up a gear. It's not so much nausea as repulsion at certain smells and the idea of eating certain foods!

Thank you so much for your support on here, it really helped. It's so nice to be able to talk to people who know exactly how you feel.


----------



## kits

:wohoo::wohoo:

Yay!!!! That's awesome Lbrum!! Great news :happydance:

I seem to be controlling nausea by eating. The moment I get hungry that's it, nausea takes over. Drinking tons of cordial as well.

But yea smells really put me off so oh is on cooking duty & he's no longer able to ask what I want to eat because if I think about food that puts me off too.

So happy for you hun!


----------



## yotamama

I have a scan in 4 and a half hours....I'm freaking nervous and excited all at the same time. The problem is I can't allow myself to feel joy and too much excitement yet. Gosh can it be 2:30 yet? All I wNt to see is a normal sized yolk sac and a good heartbeat! Praying like crazy today.


----------



## kits

Hope time passes quickly for ya! I try to make appointments in the morning for that reason!!


----------



## bdb84

I'm so happy for you, Lbrum!

Good luck at today's sono, yotomama.

I'm still pretty symptom-less here, but I've been taking Dollar Tree tests every couple days and the test line is super dark, so I'm hoping that means baby is still doing well.

I do have some tugging in my lower left abdomen every once in a while. Is it safe to say that's where the baby could be implanted?


----------



## flou

Excellent news lbrum!

yotamama I hope the scan goes well today. Fx! I'm sure all will be fine.

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and that is the stage I have mc twice. So feeling very nervous! But I am hopeful that this one will stick. The next week is going to be a rollercoaster but hopefully I will make it to my scan on the 1st August.


----------



## floridamomma

Glad to see good scans and so many ladies doing well. My prayers are out to you sporty.


----------



## yotamama

Good news at ultrasound today! I dated at 5 weeks 6 days, (4 days behind where I thought) but this falls in line perfectly when I should have ovulated. Like seriously right on the money! I was so happy! Even though it's early still, we could see the flicker of the heartbeat but could not listen yet. No pictures as I'm sure she will give me something next week at my follow up scan. I can't wait to share the good news of this pregnant after 12 weeks. It's going to be a long 6 weeks! LOL. :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats on all the scans! fingers crossed for me, mine is next Tuesday... should be around 7 weeks by then, so I'll be on the edge of my seat until then


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay for great scan results! That's awesome!

Afm - I'm 5+1 today and got the 3+ weeks on the Clearblue digital :)


----------



## Lbrum

Thanks guys, and that's great news yotamama


----------



## milosmum

Brilliant scans ladies! Lots of lovely heartbeats. 

Less than a week now until mine - next Tuesday and at least it's at 8.30am so not too much waiting but I am still so nervous and worried about it. Actually I'm starting to wonder if my nausea is morning sickness or just due to anxiety!


----------



## swampmaiden

milosmum-- we're both doing our scans on same day! we can be anxiety buddies lol ut Im sure its baby related nausea, not nerves ;)


----------



## bdb84

I about had a heart attack. 

I bought a pack of FRERs today because I like to see the dark test lines while I'm in wait for my first sono/appointment. I held my urine for 4 hours and when I went to take the test, for about 30 seconds it test looked negative. 

Then I realized I was looking at it the wrong way. The control line was SO faint while the test line was SO dark. I did some googling and apparently that means my hcg is so high that it's taking the dye from the control line. 

Goodness, I seriously almost burst into tears thinking I lost the baby.


----------



## Lbrum

Wow, you must have freaked! I've heard of that on some other threads. Definitely a positive!


----------



## swampmaiden

bdb, i wanna try that lol

Just got slammed at work... 50hrs/week until end of August :( not sure if this is going to be a good thing (keep me busy and distracted off obsessing over every little thing) or if it will be a bad thing (too much running around, stress.. and god forbid something happens)

I'm kinda worried about this workload, because it will be extremely difficult if not awkward to have to take time off if the unthinkable happens (mc) because Im 6 weeks now, and will be 10 weeks by end of August, so this month is a very very sensitive scary time to be pregnant AND super busy... it's 8p and Im already ready to go to bed for the night Im so exhausted


----------



## flou

Take care of yourself swampmaiden. I'm sure everything will be ok with your little one but try and take it as easy as possible. If it helps you to stop worrying about your pregnancy and takes your mind off of it. It may be a good thing. You will be 10 weeks before you know it.


----------



## Lbrum

Yes, by all means keep you mind off it, just make sure you get your breaks and eat regularly. The month should fly with all those hours at work (and the rest asleep)


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks ladies, Im sure Ill survive lol

Anyways, I'm thinking we should start our official March rainbow babys thread... complete with our due dates on front page, and a logo.. you girls like March Gold.. kinda like the pot o gold at the end of the rainbow? I also liked Lucky March Leprechauns.. 

No rush tho, but once we all hit around 10-12 weeks by end of August, perhaps we should all move over???


----------



## milosmum

Morning ladies - well I caved in a did another Clear blue digital this morning at 4 weeks post-ovulation and at long last it says 3+ weeks. Seem to slowly rising hormones this time so just praying all will be fine on Tuesday. I just have to get through a horrible looking day at work today then off home for the commonwealth games this weekend and by the time I get back on Monday it will be nearly scan time! 

Swampmaiden - I hope you are not too anxious about next week and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## katestar53

Ladies would love to join you on this scary adventure! I am due 16th March with number two. After three early losses this year am taking things a day at a time! I had a scan last week and saw the heartbeat so fingers crossed this is my sticky little peanut x


----------



## MamaTex

Hey gals!! I want to join...again! The doctor I have and am currently in the process of changing from had me thinking I was miscarrying. She talked to me about Cytotec and/or a D&C, in spite of rising HCG. She made her diagnosis based off of one ultrasound I had around 6 weeks and the fact my HCG was too high for there not to be anything in my uterus. Well, I went in on Wednesday of this week and lo and behold there was a baby with a beating heart. I am pretty high risk as my blood pressure has stayed elevated but I am in the process of looking for a high risk doctor. I hope I can continue on with you all! 

So....

Round 2...

Ready to fight for this baby!!


----------



## katestar53

That's amazing MamaTex!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## kits

:rain::rain:

<3 We have a heartbeat. <3

Had to wait like an hour so I started getting quite a bit of anxiety but oh got to see the heartbeat before me & I finally saw relief when he got all giddy :D

I don't think I'll be able to wait for the 12 week Scan so I may get a private one in 2 weeks.

I'm now 7w5


----------



## kits

Congrats mamatex, I was wondering where you had gone off to.

Hang in there little beans! We love you!!


----------



## swampmaiden

milosmum- im anxious too.. I had a crazy dream last night too about having my u/s.. 4 more days to go til Tuesday argh

katestar: 3/16 is >my< birthday lol.. and my expected due date is 3/18

mamatex: thats wonderful!! so happy for the great news for ya :)

kits: yay heartbeat, fx for the rest of us now lol


----------



## flou

Mamatex that's brilliant news! I'm so happy for you.

kits seeing the heartbeat must be a wonderful feeling. I hope I get to see my little beans heartbeat a week today.

Yay for all the good news!


----------



## Lbrum

Welcome katestar 

And yay to mama trx and kits, it's so fantastic seeing the heartbeat!

Mama tex we'd been asking about you on here. I'm so glad you're back!

I went for a walk today and didn't realise on the way there how uphill it would be on the way back. Completely tired myself out and now having mild cramping so worrying again. This whole journey's one massive bout of worry (and nausea lol) have any of you ever had this after exercise?


----------



## kits

Previously I kept all activity as normal. My first I even moved out of my apartment, carrying boxes up & down the stairs. Traveled, went trekking, worked a lot & so on. With my other I had to work all day on my feet doing very stressful shifts at my oh's pub but then by the end of the night I started to get strong pains & just loosing poor little ones within a day or 2 :(

I can't say it was related, probably more likely the stress helped get rid of nonviable pregnancies but this time I am taking absolutely no freaking chances. I had spotting on Monday so i took the whole week off.

I'm either one of those women who is a bit more fragile when it comes to pregnancy or I was pretty unlucky with my other 3.

In either case, I'd take it easy & get plenty of rest. Keep an eye out on the cramping, you probably just over did it a bit hun. The midwives would always ask me how bad/tolerable is the pain. I used to say it's bad but not worse than my periods. However, my periods are very bad so it wasn't a fair comparison.

In time you'll learn what you can & can't handle.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## floridamomma

I always like to see good news ladies. Im so glad for you all. Mama Tex what a little fighter you have on your hands!


----------



## Juniperjan

hi Gals, saying hello and would like to join the thread. I just found out on Tuesday that I'm expecting after my mmc in December. Scared and anxious is how I feel but then you're all feeling that way too. I think I'm due on 31st march. On top of the general worries of making it through the first 12 weeks, I also took antibiotics around the time I would have conceived that are not to be taken when pregnant but of course I didn't know. So worrying about that doesn't help matters! The EPU said after my mmc that if I got pregnant again, they would scan me at 7 weeks. So I guess that's my first milestone as I didn't even see a heartbeat last time. Hope you're all doing ok today :thumbup:


----------



## swampmaiden

kits, hows things been going after the spotting on Monday?

I've been have some very light brown discharge yesterday and today... I'm 85% convinced I'm going to miscarry again... it'd be nice to hear some success stories despite a bit of spotting. Still gotta wait til Tuesday for u/s, and I'm considering taking Monday/Tuesday off of work until i know for sure

welcome to the thread, jan.. hope all goes well for you


----------



## kits

The spotting stopped :) it fizzeled out by Tuesday afternoon ish.

When I went for my scan on Friday the nurses reassured me that it could be normal to spot in pregnancy & during the scan I asked the sonographer if she could find where I was bleeding from, but nope nothing.

She had a proper good look too which I didn't find the least bit entertaining. Their main concern was 'do you feel pregnant?' To which I replied, by pregnant do you nauseas, miserable, sore boobs, extremely tired, etc.,etc? 'Yep, well then sounds like you're right on track!!'

I hope that offers some reassurance, swampmaiden. How are you feeling? Has there been any bad signs?? Don't feel bad about taking time off, because of my spotting I took the entire week with pretty much entire bedrest.

As I said before, this time I'm taking noooo chances. I'm now officially 8 weeks :)


----------



## swampmaiden

Thats good to hear, kits

I still feel pregnant.. and the spotting was just once this morning, and once yesterday noon.. tonight its all be clean, even tho I constantly feel like stuff is oozing out.. but its clear.. Im not sure what to think.. yesterday i was still exhausted enough I easily took a 3 hour nap after work... still indigestion, boobs still sore, still bitchy/crybaby.. 
For now Im just taking it real easy and trying to stay positive.. visualizing a heartbeat, and faithfully taking my vitamins and aspirin.. fingers crossed..

Im glad to hear that your spotting went away after a day or two.. seems theres lots of stories of spotting around the 6 week mark that *doesnt* lead to mc, so we'll see even tho my history hasnt been too great concerning spotting.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey swamp maiden. Don't forget mine went away too and they were able to find the cause. And both kits and I are both the same as you in that spotting has always been bad in the past. The truth is as we all know spotting can be a bad sign. However, it clearly isn't always the case! Try to stay positive until your scan and if it's stopped it's definitely a good sign


----------



## flou

Swampmaiden i hope the spotting stays away. The fact that you still have symptoms is a positive sign.

It would have been my due date today with my last angel. So feeling some mixed emotions. The freaky thing is I am at the exact stage in my pg (6+4) with my current bean where I lost my second angel.


----------



## katestar53

Sorry for your loss Juniperjan but congrats on your BFP!


----------



## MamaTex

Good day ladies!! I feel so much better today even though I got a little less sleep than normal overnight. I had an almost hour long nap yesterday. I dropped my baby off with my mother so she can have a change of scenery and I could rest a the house. I did a load of laundry, ate a slice of pizza, and then fell asleep. Lol. So much for being productive. I typically fall asleep before 10pm these days. I just can't stay up for the life of me. I am so tired by the end of the day.


----------



## MamaTex

JuniperJan: I am sorry for your recent loss but am so glad you cam ne wotj us. I understand the worry. It is a good thing that you have a health care team that is willing to see you early. FX that you see your baby and more at 7 weeks!! 

kits: Happy 8 weeks and glad your spotting stopped

swampmaiden: Glad the spotting has cleared up. Having increased cm definitely doesn't help with the nerves as you think something is happening, but you check and it's just good ole' discharge. Hoping things are smooth for you from here on out 

flou: Odd how events line up. Congrats on almost being 7 weeks. That is huge :) 

AFM: I was dated at 8 weeks this past Wednesday so that makes me...8+4 today. LMP has me at 8+5 but at this point I am happy to be pregnant. I definitely gave in to cravings yesterday. I went to a bbq restaurant and had a sirloin steak melt and lots of fries. The carbs were delicious!! I am trying to balance it out with healthier eating during other parts of the day. Like this morning I had a bowl of oatmeal with cinnamon and Splenda (couldn't find my pecans!!), but later today I will probably have a lot of starches lol. Ah well. It seemed to make the baby happy. I got tired of feeling famished during the day and am now eating accordingly. I am also trying to drink a lot more water. I have to force it down this time. With this last pregnancy I was so thirsty but in this one, I don't feel as parched


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies! I'm still around.....just out of town visiting family so haven't been in much.

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## swampmaiden

So no spotting today.. though i still feel the oozing out sensation, its still clear.. and I'm still having symptoms other than just sore boobs, which in my experience have always been first symptom to come and last to go so I dont use sore bbs as a true symptom. 

You ladies are helping to keep me positive.. it's reassuring to know that brown discharge may mean nothing at all. Tomorrow I'm seeing my midwife, then next day is u/s.. this week has gone by fast and slow at same time.. weird how time is like that.

I've been having almost no appetite either, and my husband wants to drag me out to this pho noodle house that I normally love for its fried garlic chicken. 

mamatex, you had me going on that sirloin steak cheesey sandwich lol

How's everyones symptoms progressing???? We are all spread out from 8 weeks to 5 weeks, so its interesting to hear the whole gamut of symptoms


----------



## floridamomma

im not feeling any tbh. I was feeling nausea but now I don't. feeling a little nervous


----------



## kits

That's great swampmaiden, you gotta stay positive! Make a happy positive home for little one :D Good luck with your midwife appointment :) think I should be getting my letter with my appointment soon.

Symptom wise, my horrible nauseated feeling has started to subside, but I can still get quite icky if I get hungry. Annoyingly enough that's been my salvation, eating a lot. So I did freak out thinking oh no, nausea is going away but I read it can subside a bit around 8-9 weeks so I'm ok. Boobs can really hurt & getting up from lying down can be a bit dizzy.

I'm also getting headaches a lot. I don't know if this is in relation to pregnancy or not but I think it may have more to do with me not drinking water & instead drinking cordial. Before getting pregnant I did 'clean eating' which means no toxins/preservatives & now all I eat is crap & drink this cordial with aspartame :(

Today I go back to work after a week off, I'm sure I'll have more symptoms then! 

Have fun ladies, lots of :hug:


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello all....

Lovin' all the good news :)

As for symptoms.....my nipples are very sore! I've been nauseous a few days but if I eat dry toast is goes, and I've started peeing a ton! Other than that I am still feeling normal. 6 weeks today!


----------



## flou

I've got sore boobs, on and off nausea, which is worse when I'm hungry. I've been eating and drinking more, which then means I'm going to the loo more. I'm also suffering bloating and constipation. I keep having this ulcer on my tongue which keeps coming and going but not sure if that's related to pregnancy. Its quite warm at the mo in the UK and I'm finding dealing with the heat difficult but normally i love the heat.


----------



## swampmaiden

kits whats cordial? I always thought it was a cocktail, like a sangria but I know the UK has different terms for the same things here in the US I'm glad youre feeling better too.. and def drink up on the water!!! 

today is my midwife appt and I have no idea what Im going to be asking her.. 

tmb: i think it is fine to feel normal.. consider all the women that dont even realize they are pregnant until 3,4,5 months.. I've even heard stories of women that didnt even know they were pregnant until they went into labor ) I seriously can't imagine anyone being that out of touch with their body, but hey it takes all kinds lol)

flou sounds like you are right on track with your symptoms. I heard that mouth ulcers can arise from too much acidity in the mouth, like from food and stuff. Also, raisins supposedly have an enzyme in them that makes mouth/tongue ulcers go away.. try it out


----------



## Lbrum

Hey guys, it's the nausea for me at the moment. It's there constantly unless I've just eaten. I didn't get any until about a week ago. Plus I'm really bloated and constipated too. The glamour of being pregnant lol.


----------



## swampmaiden

lbrum.. constipation for me has really been the #1 pregnancy symptom lol.. normally you can set a clock by me so i know it sounds perverse but Im glad for it ewww haha


----------



## flou

Thanks for the tip swampmaiden. I will try that out.


----------



## kits

Swampmaiden, cordial in essence is similar to kool-aid in that both are a concentrated sugary flavoring you add to water except cordial is in liquid form. It's probably not as bad for you as kool-aid but in a similar category. As soon as I got in to work I tried to drink water on it's own but nope, made my tummy icky. And Yea, I think I was right. I made one of my minions buy me some cordial without aspartame & I didn't get any headaches. Well not until late in the evening when I was trying to stay awake. Aspartame can be nasty stuff.

How did your midwife appointment go?

So I went back to work yesterday & boy was I exhausted!!! I wanted to fall asleep the moment I got back which was around 8:30 but I managed to stay awake until 10:45 at which I collapsed in bed until about 5am because I was hungry. All I am in hungry!! Grrr... 

Lbrum & others I think I've been rather fortunate to not have bad constipation yet but I am getting it more & more in bid each day. And yep last night I got a massive 7month pregnancy type bulge that I just couldn't suck in! :(


----------



## kits

Flou, I sympathize with you regarding the heat. I was off last week & we live on top of a pub my oh has, well I was absolutely roasting!!! I didn't want to leave because being outside just made me fall asleep & going downstairs where it was much cooler meant I had to deal with people.

It's ridiculous our heat with no ac!!

Sorry if I never welcomed any newcomers! But I'm glad we keep growing & keep making it past our little milestones.

I can't remember who suggested it but I love the idea of listing our bfp's & getting a group name/logo going! I know a lady confuzion has done a lot of the little icons & images you see on signatures but I think she's staying away for a bit. There's a march mallows group at the moment from a previous tww, but I do like a pot of gold or march charms type of theme.

Just letting you know it gets my vote!

Have a great day ladies, gonna see if I can nap a bit before getting up for real!


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies can I cautiously join you. My edd is 13th march. I had a miscarriage at about 6 weeks in 2009 then had my rainbow in jan 2011. We then decide to try for baby number two. Had two more miscarriages sept 13 and may 14. I am7 weeks 3 day. Both my recent losses stopped growing at 5 weeks 6 days and i miscarried at 7 weeks.

Had a panic at 5 weeks this time as had quite a heavy bleed followed by 5 days of spotting. Had a scan at 6 weeks1 day and was measuring spot on and saw baby's heartbeat. Spotting finally stopped four days ago but still feeling anxious . Have got another scan this coming Monday when I will be 8 weeks 2 days. Hopping that if things are ok then too then I might be able to start relaxing a bit.

Have symptoms but still can't relax.i have very full boobs which are sore at times waves of nausea and feel exhausted.

Hoping we are all carrying our sticky beansxxxxxxx


----------



## kits

Everyone is always welcome :hi: smiler
Sorry to hear about all your losses & we definitely understand your anxiety.

Glad you got your heartbeat & the bleeding has stopped. You must've been so scared :hug:

Take care!


----------



## swampmaiden

I joined the March Mallows group too, but thats just for regular March pregnancies... I thought our little rainbows group should be its own deal.. especially the with rainbow theme.. theres always a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow idea.. but my vote is to wait until we make it outta first trimester before really committing... just in case ya know..

anyways, yeah the heat has been bad.. kits, I put rose water in a spray bottle and mist myself while in front of a fan.. its really nice

Smiler, welcome.. I can't believe you bled so bad and still had a positive u/s.. did the doctors/nurse offer any explaination for the bleeding??

My midwife appt went okay.. they wanted to wait until after my first u/s (which is today!) to do my bloodwork, so all we did was talk.. she did tell me tho that my brown discharge a few days ago could have just been from old implantation blood that finally worked its way.. so that was a bit of a relief to hear

so.. just 7 hours to go before my u/s.. I may call them and see if they had any cancellations and perhaps get squeezed in sooner

Hows everyone elses week been going by so far?


----------



## Smiler79

Hi swamp maiden. They couldn't find a reason for my bleed on us but I had a cervical ectropian when I had my daughter which caused me to have a couple of bleeds so they said that could still be there x x


----------



## milosmum

Welcome smiler - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x

Swampmaiden - nearly scan time, I have my fingers crossed for you x

My scan was first thing this morning and it was generally good news. Little tiny blob in utero with a heartbeat! I've had about 14 scans at the EPU now and only once did they find a heartbeat and that 'blob' became my little boy! So I am feeling much more confident after today's scan but the only concern was that it is measuring a bit small 5-6 weeks rather than 6.5weeks which I should be. However the sonographer reminded me that when measuring baby at this stage it is the difference between 4mm and 6mm in size! 
They have kindly offered me a reassurance scan next Tuesday to ensure I am progressing normally as my previous losses have been at 6weeksish. So it's back to waiting again! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Lbrum

Welcome smiler 

Swamp maiden, can't wait to hear how your scan went!

Milosmum, good news about the scan. I've heard of lots of cases of babies measuring smaller in early scans so try now to worry.

I'm up for the due date idea once we all hit the second trimester. I think I can amend this one as I started it (someone might have to tell me what to do lol)


----------



## flou

Hi smiler, i am sorry for your losses and I hope this pregnancy leads to your rainbow.

swampmaiden how did your scan go? I've got mine on Friday, feeling scared and excited about it.

Milosmum, great news about the scan! Don't worry if little one is measuring smaller at the mo. Apparently it can be really difficult to measure the little bean accurately. The positive thing is that you saw a heartbeat! Yay!

I've been feeling really sick today and thought i was actually going to vomit a couple of times. Even though symptoms are progressing well i am still petrified of it all going wrong. I don't mind going through all this yucky sickness if i get a healthy baby in March.


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks for the well wishes ladies, my scan is in about 2 hours.. got it moved from 430 to 230

milosmum, glad they got the HB, and youre right i wouldnt worry too much about the dates/size.. especially this early. 

I actually have no real idea of my dates other than LMP, because we werent even really trying for this pregnancy so I wasnt charting or anything.. go figure.. took us 5 months TTC on the last one..

flou, as hilarious as this sounds.. im glad you are feeling sick enough puke lol ;)


----------



## katestar53

Welcome Smiler, yay for a heartbeat :) I've got my next scan next Tuesday. The HB was seen at 5+6 so fingers crossed all is still well :)

Swampmaiden - Good luck for your scan :hugs:

Milosmum - Yay for seeing your little bean & a HB!!! :dance::dance::dance:

Love the rainbow/pot of gold idea :)

ASM, my cramps have eased off today, only a few twinges here & there. Am nervous now... Anyone else still getting cramps? 

Xxx


----------



## swampmaiden

katestar, my cramps and twinges have tapered off a bit, but as i just got back from my first u/s today, i am reassured that it doesnt necessarily mean anything!

I had tears in my eyes as I saw a perfect ultrasound today!! HB 121/min, and my dates are practically right on.. measuring 6w4days instead of 6w6d, but as my cycle is slightly irregular, thats okay!!! Words can't even describe how happy I am.. I've never seen a HB on any of my pregnancies before, so Im really really really hoping this is the one that'll stick!!
 



Attached Files:







firstuspic.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bdb84

What a beautiful bean, swampmaiden <3

Tomorrow is my ultrasound and I am equal parts nervous and excited. I'm somewhere between 5w6d and 6w2d, so I have no idea if I'll see a heart beat or not.


----------



## swampmaiden

bdb, the u/s tech said usually by 5w5d they can get a HB.. so you should be good to go!!


----------



## kits

That's awesome swampmaiden!!

Congratulations, very happy for you :wohoo:

Best of luck for tomorrow's scan bdb!! I really hope you get the heartbeat too!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay, that's great news


----------



## milosmum

Fabulous news swampmaiden - a heartbeat is such a good sign! Hope you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy a bit more now xxx


----------



## katestar53

Good luck for your scan bdb84! x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :)

I think I've got a bladder infection or something. I'm chugging cranberry juice but I think I may swing in to emerg just for a double check that it's not anything else. May play it up a bit and see if I can score an ultrasound. I'm 6+2 so there should be a heartbeat and if would ease my mind do much to see that there is actually something growing in there!

Swampmaiden - Lovely scan photo :) So very happy for you! What a great milestone!

Bdb - GL today! Can't wait to hear from you :)

Glad to read everyone is doing well!


----------



## MamaTex

Good day ladies!! I didn't have a very restful sleep last night. It's bad enough I am fatigued now. To not get sleep on top of that isn't good!! I woke up from a really horrible dream that someone was trying to kill my family, myself, and my baby. Then there was a dog outside barking ALL night. I kept waking up to this dog barking, so it's like Id idn't get any sleep. ARGHHH!! Other than that, feeling okay. I may just take it easier today.


----------



## MamaTex

swampmaiden said:


> katestar, my cramps and twinges have tapered off a bit, but as i just got back from my first u/s today, i am reassured that it doesnt necessarily mean anything!
> 
> I had tears in my eyes as I saw a perfect ultrasound today!! HB 121/min, and my dates are practically right on.. measuring 6w4days instead of 6w6d, but as my cycle is slightly irregular, thats okay!!! Words can't even describe how happy I am.. I've never seen a HB on any of my pregnancies before, so Im really really really hoping this is the one that'll stick!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bdb84

Thank you, ladies! I go in in about 3 hours, so I'll be sure to update you all ASAP.


----------



## yotamama

Had my second ultrasound yesterday. Measuring 7 weeks 2 days so right on! Everything looks great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Juniperjan

Thanks for the welcome ladies. :thumbup: I'm only 5+1 so I've a long wait ahead of me. Was very sick and had the runs on Saturday so was worried this might mean I had miscarried again as this is what happened the last time. This waiting game is too much......:growlmad:


----------



## bdb84

Jellybean has a heart beat!! <3<3<3

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/Mobile%20Uploads/0f1debca-6b34-423d-a246-9d4fc174ae01_zpsd5b737ed.jpg


----------



## kits

:wohoo: for all the scans!!!

Congrats ladies :D


----------



## kits

Juniperjan said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies. :thumbup: I'm only 5+1 so I've a long wait ahead of me. Was very sick and had the runs on Saturday so was worried this might mean I had miscarried again as this is what happened the last time. This waiting game is too much......:growlmad:

Hang in there juniper! The waiting game is the worst, when is your first scan scheduled for?

:D


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies great to see all the great scans. I have got my second scan Monday and should be 8+2 so hoping to see things progressing as they should be. Best bit about this week is hubby will be back from china and japan on Saturday. HE has been away for two weeks. Apart from fact I have missed him it has been really hard dealing woth a 3.5 yr old who misses her daddy whilst dealing woth feeling sick and exhausted!!! All worth it though to get my rainbow at the end x x xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Bdb - Beautiful scan pic :) 

Smiler - Happy to see DH will be home soon! Always nice to have them home :)

I went in yesterday and had a scan. I was 6+2 and hoping to see a heartbeat. The tech seemed to have trouble getting a good look at anything. Looked like something was in my uterus but it was so small she couldn't get measurements and she couldn't detect a heartbeat. I'm kinda freaking out but trying to remain calm. I see the doctor next Thursday and will be getting her to rush my scan referral in as I NEED to go in and see what's going on in there. I'll be 7+3 at my appointment which will put me passed 8 weeks for the next scan....I'll defiantly have answers then. Just praying that baby was hard to see because it's tucked away all comfy at the back of my uterus :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey, can I join in? I just saw that this thread existed :haha: I'm due March 2nd :D We had 3 losses last year, but I have a great feeling about this one!


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats on the great scan, bdb!!

tmb, hold tight.. 6w2d is still kinda early.. my tech said at that stage, theyll have nothing one day, and the very next day a heartbeat... the development is that quick

cheasea welcome to the rainbows thread.. I'm glad you have a good feeling about this one.. anything different in this pregnancy compared to the mc pregnancies? I know for me, I've never had a HB detected before.. so I'm stoked that theyve found it on my last scan

hows everyones symptoms so far??
I'm starting to wake up with nausea .. mentally Im happy about it, physically.. not so happy lol


----------



## bdb84

Tmb0047 said:


> I went in yesterday and had a scan. I was 6+2 and hoping to see a heartbeat. The tech seemed to have trouble getting a good look at anything. Looked like something was in my uterus but it was so small she couldn't get measurements and she couldn't detect a heartbeat. I'm kinda freaking out but trying to remain calm. I see the doctor next Thursday and will be getting her to rush my scan referral in as I NEED to go in and see what's going on in there. I'll be 7+3 at my appointment which will put me passed 8 weeks for the next scan....I'll defiantly have answers then. Just praying that baby was hard to see because it's tucked away all comfy at the back of my uterus :)

:hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, but I'll be in prayer for you just in case.


----------



## bdb84

AFM- I need to stay off Google. For some reason I keep harping on my baby's heart rate. It was 104bpm at 6w1d. Both the u/s tech and my OB (who has been in this business for over 35 years!) told me that, for my gestation, the heart rate is completely normal.. but according to Google, under 110 is considered higher risk of miscarriage. :nope: 

Any words of advice? (besides staying off Google. Lol).


----------



## flou

bdb84 said:


> AFM- I need to stay off Google. For some reason I keep harping on my baby's heart rate. It was 104bpm at 6w1d. Both the u/s tech and my OB (who has been in this business for over 35 years!) told me that, for my gestation, the heart rate is completely normal.. but according to Google, under 110 is considered higher risk of miscarriage. :nope:
> 
> Any words of advice? (besides staying off Google. Lol).

I would try and be reassured that the tech and ob thought it was fine. Therefore I'm sure your little one is healthy. If there was a problem I'm sure they would have told you. I read somewhere that boy babies have slower heart rate than girls. I don't know if this is true but maybe you will have team blue!


----------



## flou

I had horrible insomnia last night. I slept ok the night before (woke up once but went straight back to sleep) but I was tired all of yesterday. Then because I was so tired I couldn't sleep properly until 3am. Then was awake at 4:30, 7 and got up at 9:30. As you can imagine I've been shattered today. I managed a small nap this afternoon but I'm so tired. Luckily I didn't have to do anything today. Just hope i can get a good night sleep tonight!


----------



## Juniperjan

kits said:


> Juniperjan said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies. :thumbup: I'm only 5+1 so I've a long wait ahead of me. Was very sick and had the runs on Saturday so was worried this might mean I had miscarried again as this is what happened the last time. This waiting game is too much......:growlmad:
> 
> Hang in there juniper! The waiting game is the worst, when is your first scan scheduled for?
> 
> :DClick to expand...

Kits, I don't have one booked. I'm waiting until 7 weeks and then I'm going to ask the EPU to scan me which they said they would after my mmc.


----------



## MamaTex

Tmb0047: Your dates could be off or things could just be taking their time. When I went in for a scan at the same exact time, they didn't see anything: no yolk sac, no fetal pole, nothing at all!! Almost 13 days later, after I demanded another ultrasound if my HCG showed an increase, they found a baby with a heartbeat so hang in there!! 

bd84: If the tech and docdtor didnt show concern, try not to think too much about it. Heart rates have such a wide range of normal! 

flou: That is rough!!! I hope you get your sleep. Hopefully one good night is all you need to recharge!! I did a lot of moving around today and got dizzy, so I sat down. Who knew a trip to the grocery store would be taxing. I guess this is just one of those overly fatigued days. 

AFM: Pretty ordinary day. I went to an appointment to renew benefits through WIC ( nutritional and educational program here) and then came back to relax for the day. I did a lot of housework in the morning and had a slight dizzy spell, so I sat down right away and just took it easy before the appointment.

Tomorrow I begin seeing a doctor at this high risk center. I am to get an ultrasound at 9:30 in the morning and then have an appointment at 10:00. I am oddly calm about it. Normally I would be so nervous. I feel pregnant (I am ravenous, tired, peeing more, more thirsty, sharpened sense of smell, etc) and feel good about this pregnancy. I mean, I am worrying a little bit, but trying to think positive!! Wish me luck tomorrow!! I would love to see that this baby's heart is still beating strong. I thought about announcing this week, but I didn't want to do that and then turn right around to undo the good news in case something goes wrong. I hate thinking that way, but I just want to save myself further heart ache.


----------



## Lbrum

Hey mama text, I know just what you mean. I'm just over 8 weeks now and if I start to relax at all about things I then make myself worry again. It's so silly!

It's still all about the nausea for me. It's virtually the whole time unless I've just eaten. It's horrible but comforting at the same time. Very strange!


----------



## kits

Best of luck mamatex!! Deep breathes if you need to :)

Juniper, just in case you don't want to wait for your scan if it's not going to happen until week 12 then you could possibly go for a private one. I have one next Friday & it's going to cost £65. I need it, one heartbeat scan isn't enough, I need that extra reassurance. Especially now I'm feeling a tiny bit better.

Flou, you poor thing!! The only idea I may come up with is to eat. If I snack I don't get too sleepy but if I eat a reasonable (can't east a big meal at all) then I get ridiculously sleepy. Do you get that too? Warm glass of milk?

Bdb, like flou said, don't worry too much, I had a scan at 5w5d & didn't even get a heartbeat. So much can change from one day to the next. Maybe you even got to hear its very first beats!!! It's also very easy to get the measurement/date wrong at that stage. You may find next scan it'll be one day different, or 2?

Lbrum, you're handling the nausea so well, I admire you! I'm the baby of the family & have always enjoyed being the spoiled, pampered one... So mentally I haven't handled the nausea & horrible ickyness at all. I've been so weak & quite the moaner :(

Always celebrate our small victories & milestones :happydance: every time I have to tinkle, I celebrate I have no spotting!!

Yesterday was the first day in weeks I've felt kind of fantastic, then I remembered I'm on a one day course of amoxicillan, which has had a huge impact. I've had a uti that I've been trying to fight off unsuccessfully for a few weeks now. Finally gave in yesterday because uti's can lead to MC's & they finally prescribed an antibiotic that's safe with pregnancy.

Luckily my nausea had started to ease off in smaller doses anyhow, but I'm sooo emotional. I'm not pregnancy showing but my weight gain is terrible. Since I was feeling so much better yesterday I took advantage & ate some veggies & wasn't repulsed. Hope this is the beginning of my eating healthy again, think that's what's depressed me the most.


----------



## flou

The insomnia continued last night as well. I only had 3 hours sleep. But I think I was stressing about today as I had my scan. But I shouldn't have worried because all was well. I think I'm 7+2 but I measured 7 weeks exactly so i am happy with that and we saw the heartbeat! I got quite emotional. Tiredness, hormones and finally seeing my little one got the best of me.


----------



## floridamomma

sorry ladies ive been sick all week! trying to play catch up


----------



## swampmaiden

kits said:


> Always celebrate our small victories & milestones :happydance: every time I have to tinkle, I celebrate I have no spotting!!


Same here!!! ButI've been SO.TIRED. that in itself is a perversely reassuring symptom. I feel asleep sitting up at work yesterday for like 20 minutes.. not good lol


----------



## bdb84

Pardon this ultra silly questions.. but the past two days, if I go too long without eating, I feel extremely 'blah'. That's the only way I can describe it. I do not necessarily feel like I'm going to throw up, but I get really hot, feel a little light headed, etc. 

Is this nausea? :blush: 

I know this is a ridiculous question, but I've never had nausea in any of my pregnancies.


----------



## Lbrum

Thanks mama tex but try's me I do moan lol!

And that was kind of how my nausea started and I think for some people that's all they ever get. But for me it got worse at just over 6 weeks. Sounds like the beginning of it though.


----------



## MissJenn_xx

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? Congrats to you all. :hugs:

I am just over 8 weeks pregnant after my loss in May. I was in the ER at 6 weeks with bleeding and they found a sub-chorionic hematoma. They saw cardiac activity but no measurable heart beat at that time. I am going for another U/S next Thursday. So nervous because its going to be around the same time that I misscarried.


----------



## floridamomma

ok so ive finally read all the way back. So much progress and its so much good news!!! MaMa tex welcome hon! I remember you from other boards.
bdb8- that's pretty much the mild version, unfortunately it tends to get worse. Ill be 7 weeks tomorrow and the feeling has turned into all day nausea that nothing helps rid me of
kits and swampmaiden- I feel the same. I always give a little thanks when im good.
lbrum- welcome hon. I too am coming up on that milestone. my last 2 losses have been at 8 weeks and I be 7 weeks tomorrow. All I can s is to pray and believe that youll see your happy healthy lo on that's. I will be praying for you. I know how scary that to leading up to milestones can be. 

AFM- I will be 7 weeks tomorrow. I have been sick this last week so I wasn't noticing my symptoms as I was also working. I took off work because I felt awful and realized that the irritating feeling in my stomach has been nausea. Ive got morning sickness!!! I know that's strange but im excited. its not terrible but its steadily getting worse. its the first thing that's let me know there is something in there besides complete exhaustion. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone/ Im glad you all are doing well. I think too we shod wait to make a group name until second tri.


----------



## flou

bdb84 said:


> Pardon this ultra silly questions.. but the past two days, if I go too long without eating, I feel extremely 'blah'. That's the only way I can describe it. I do not necessarily feel like I'm going to throw up, but I get really hot, feel a little light headed, etc.
> 
> Is this nausea? :blush:
> 
> I know this is a ridiculous question, but I've never had nausea in any of my pregnancies.

I get this too. If I have an empty stomach I start to feel really ill. I find i also have random waves of nausea. I will be fine one minute and the next I just want to puke and then I will be fine. I've only been actually sick once and I am hoping it won't get any worse as i hate being sick. But I will gladly have it if it means I get a healthy bean!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, girls. I felt silly asking that, but it really wasn't all that obvious to me at that point. This morning, though, was gross. No throwing up yet, but I laid in bed for half an hour willing it to go away. I just knew that, if I got up, I'd be throwing up bile and that was what I was trying to avoid. :(


----------



## mamaitalia4

Hi there everyone, I am now 6 weeks 2 days with my Rainbow. I lost a baby back in Jan of this year to a sever miscarriage, I had hemorrhaged pretty bad. I was in my 12th week. Though baby had passed at 9 weeks. This one was not planned. We were waiting to try in Aug for that elusive April baby,lol. But here we are. I had gone in to the ER on Thursday with stomach pains and there was a sac no baby yet and HCG level of 8000. My OB didn't seem to concerned aside from the fact that I have a small bleed around the placenta. They assured me that many woman with small bleeds carry healthy pregnancies. So I am trying to stay hopeful. But I am scared to death! This will be the last attempt for us as I am 37 years old and just feel like this is it for us. I go in tomorrow for a HCG level retest and am praying all goes well! We are Due March 28 , 2015!


----------



## swampmaiden

welcome to the thread mamaitalia.
so the u/s only showed a bleed inside the uterus or are you spotting?

I know how a severe miscarriage can be.. my 2nd mc was pretty bad... very painful and severe hemorhagging as well.. its really scary to think about the possibility of going through that again.

hopefully all is well for this pregnancy.. if you are about 6 weeks today, then thursday when you went in you were only 5.5 weeks, so its perfectly fine not to detect a heartbeat or anything. what are your other symptoms so far?


----------



## MamaTex

mamaitalia4 said:


> Hi there everyone, I am now 6 weeks 2 days with my Rainbow. I lost a baby back in Jan of this year to a sever miscarriage, I had hemorrhaged pretty bad. I was in my 12th week. Though baby had passed at 9 weeks. This one was not planned. We were waiting to try in Aug for that elusive April baby,lol. But here we are. I had gone in to the ER on Thursday with stomach pains and there was a sac no baby yet and HCG level of 8000. My OB didn't seem to concerned aside from the fact that I have a small bleed around the placenta. They assured me that many woman with small bleeds carry healthy pregnancies. So I am trying to stay hopeful. But I am scared to death! This will be the last attempt for us as I am 37 years old and just feel like this is it for us. I go in tomorrow for a HCG level retest and am praying all goes well! We are Due March 28 , 2015!

Hoping everything is fine with you mama!! You went in pretty early. Some babies aren't found until weeks later. I know that they say that by the time your HCG reaches around 2000, something should be seen on the ultrasound but everyone is different and babies grow differently. I went in at around what I thought was 6 weeks and they saw nothing at all. Two weeks later there was a baby so don't give up. No experience with bleeding but if the doctor isn't concerned, then take that as a good sign. It's funny how life works out sometimes. Babies have their own plans lol :)


----------



## milosmum

Good news ladies- I just had my repeat ultrasound scan and everything is fine. Little heartbeat flickering away and it's grown! Measuring 7+2 today and I think I should be about 7+5 so much better. I think I am even feeling brave enough to book a midwife appointment! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## swampmaiden

thats wonderful news, milosmum!
so is your new due date 3/21, or are you just sticking to the old one? they moved mine to 3/20, but seriously a day or two here or there shouldnt make a difference


----------



## Lbrum

That's great news milosmum, congratulations


----------



## flou

Brilliant news milosmum! Go and make that midwife appointment. I filled out the paperwork today to get my booking appointment with the midwife at my doc surgery. I'm hoping the midwife will see me next week.


----------



## Lbrum

I'm seeing my midwife on Tuesday morning. I'll be almost 10 weeks by then! Just want to jump to the 12 week scan and then hopefully I can start to relax a little bit.


----------



## swampmaiden

here here, lbrum me too.. I had no idea the first trimester was so physically taxing. I knew the emotional part bc of my mcs, but I've never made it this far before or had symptoms so bad. I know its good to be sick and nauseous and tired.. but still!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, 

I have been lurking, we found out a couple of weeks ago that I am preggo and due exactly a year from my last loss, March 22nd. 

I had my first U/S today (7+2), the baby was measuring 6+2 but that happened with both of my boys (my take home & my angel) and they both had caught up by the 12 week scan, so I am not worried about it. I hope some of you who have measured a little small take some comfort in that. :flower: HR was 141 bpm and such a relief to see.

Laska you have been in my thoughts, I hope you get news with your next draw. :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

hi LilFooshFoosh, welcome to the Rainbows thread

Thats wonderful news that you got a HB, always a good sign. 

I think Laska tho is on the March Mallows thread... I dont think shes on this one.


----------



## milosmum

Thanks ladies - I made the midwife appointment for next Tuesday which will be fun as I will have to take DS with me! I seem to remember that last time the midwives went by my LMP for my due date rather than changing it based on the 6 week scan. I think they do change it according to the 12 week scan though (last time I went forwards by 10days!) 

Hop everyone else is well x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Haha! Thanks swampmaiden! Obviously I was stalking both :blush: I guess I have to post there too...


----------



## babytots

H ladies haven't posted in a couple of weeks been so busy with work and my children that I haven't had 5 minutes to myself. 

had my booking in appointment and was hopeful due to my history that the midwife would try and get me an early scan but nope :( Dating scan is booked for September though. Going to give the epau a call in the morning as according to their website they accept self refferals from women who have been diagnosed with recurrent miscarriage and have been under the care of the gynaecology services which I was after losing my daughter. Not sure if they will factor in my two boys who are my two rainbows but its worth a try. If not then I'm going to try and get an appointment with my doctor and beg her to try and get my in with them. Just need the reassurance now that bubs is ok as I have next to no symptoms which is not normal at all for me (by this stage in all my pregnancies my toilet was my best friend). 

I keep trying to think positive and that maybe my body can cope better with the hormones or that maybe the sickness is yet to come etc etc. Its so hard not to feel negative though. I just don't think I'll be lucky enough to hold another rainbow baby in my arms. 

Congrats to those who have joined since I last posted and to those who have had scans. Hugs to those who need them. Hopefully can try and post more in this thread and keep up to date with you as my workload isn't as heavy now. x


----------



## swampmaiden

welcome back babytots.. I can understand how work gets busy.. and with 4 kids on top of it.. wow lol

Foosh, no worries haha I stalk plenty of threads myself, and thats sweet of you to send well wishes to laska.. hope she doesnt have to join a Rainbows thread anytime soon, although I take much support from the Rainbows threads but still...


----------



## flou

Hi ladies how are you all feeling? I seem to have hit the 8 week mark and tiredness has hit. I'm ready to sleep by about 7pm! The only problem is we have my mil staying with us and I feel like i have to be sociable.


----------



## kits

Hi Ladies, I know it's been a while but I haven't exactly been feeling that socialable. I felt extremely miserable for a while, so much so that I've had to distract myself from being pregnant to feel better.

Does anyone read the daily mirror? Well my dear oh just brought me a copy so I could read this article:

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ive-hated-every-blobby-moment-3996509

I read it and almost cried. I thought I was horrible for having all these feelings...

Hope this helps anyone who has been feeling as miserable as I have been.

Thank goodness I have a scan booked in for tomorrow morning.

Baby tots, why don't you go for a private scan? Mine is costing £65, well worth the price for the reassurance. I get a photo (including additional copies of I wanted to) and if for any reason they can't see anything I get a free follow up or the option to have a t/v scan.

Huge :hug: ladies


----------



## swampmaiden

kits, pretty funny article.. although mainly I just find British humor and slang even funnier

Im starting to get real tired of being sick too, and I feel like a total hypocrite for complaining, especially after all Ive been thru to achieve a healthy pregnancy.. but oh well, thats life for ya


----------



## Juniperjan

Just booked my scan for next Friday so it'll be a long week! Have also made a booking in appointment with the midwife for 20th august. Last time I was pregnant I had my booking in appt at 7 weeks which is early. That night I started bleeding and I regret going so early now as I felt like I had jinxed myself. Stupid I know but that's how it felt. Feeling really tired and pathetic now. Off work as getting new kitchen in so at least I'm not at work slumped over a desk! :dohh:


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :wave: I'm back from holidays....I have been reading along while I've been gone. What makes me most happy is to read that everyone is still in here!!

Morning sickness kicked in about half way thru my holidays and has been kicking my butt since! My dr sent my referral in for an US so I should get in sometime in the next few weeks.....feeling anxious!

Can't wait to hear about more scan results :)


----------



## flou

My booking appointment with the midwife came through for next Thursday. I'm so excited!


----------



## babytots

flou said:


> Hi ladies how are you all feeling? I seem to have hit the 8 week mark and tiredness has hit. I'm ready to sleep by about 7pm! The only problem is we have my mil staying with us and I feel like i have to be sociable.

The tiredness has hit me too. Much more then my previous pregnancies but I guess that's what having 4 kids and a business to run does to you lol. It's hard trying to be sociable when you feel so tired.

Fab news about your midwife appointment.



kits said:


> Hi Ladies, I know it's been a while but I haven't exactly been feeling that socialable. I felt extremely miserable for a while, so much so that I've had to distract myself from being pregnant to feel better.
> 
> Does anyone read the daily mirror? Well my dear oh just brought me a copy so I could read this article:
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ive-hated-every-blobby-moment-3996509
> 
> I read it and almost cried. I thought I was horrible for having all these feelings...
> 
> Hope this helps anyone who has been feeling as miserable as I have been.
> 
> Thank goodness I have a scan booked in for tomorrow morning.
> 
> Baby tots, why don't you go for a private scan? Mine is costing £65, well worth the price for the reassurance. I get a photo (including additional copies of I wanted to) and if for any reason they can't see anything I get a free follow up or the option to have a t/v scan.
> 
> Huge :hug: ladies

Hugs hun I hope you start to feel better soon hormones can do crazy things to us. Good luck with your scan hun.

That article is fab!!! When I was pg with my sons I couldn't stand being near my hubby he irritated the hell out of me.

Private scan here is £80 and we just don't have the spare money at the moment with holidays and our childrens birthdays coming up :( been trying to de-clutter and sell a few bits on ebay to fund one.

Hugs swamp maiden don't be too hard on yourself hun sickness can be awful I remember it all too well with my previous pregnancies. 

Tmb yay for the sickness kicking your butt hope your not suffering too much with it. Hope you had a nice holiday. Fingers crossed you refferal come through quickly.

Juniper good luck with your scan hun hope it goes well. Here we always get our booking in appointments early.

My nausea is kicking in more now felt sick all day today though work took my mind off it for a couple of hours. Got broody holding a 4 month old she was so adorable!!! X


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! 

Has anyone felt any mild contractions? I read that it is normal, but I can't help worrying as I can't remember feeling any with my first but I can remember feeling them from early on with the son I lost. I also read it is common to feel them/be more aware of them in subsequent pregnancies, so I am hoping that is what it is and not that this pregnancy is going the same way as the last one.

There is no pain or consistency to them, and I have only noticed it maybe 3 or 4 times, just my belly gets tight.


----------



## kits

Had my private scan yesterday morning, it was absolutely amazing <3 <3 <3

I think this is the first time I finally feel that we may have this baby. We're so giddy & incredibly happy because it has such a nice strong heart beat & he was moving all around the place, wiggling about saying hello <3 <3 <3

Saying that we're so in love is putting it mildly.

:rain: :rain: :rain:

You can see some of the animation in the photos, measuring 28mm so really nice progression from 2 weeks <3







:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## flou

That's excellent news kits! I am so pleased for you. How far along are you?


----------



## kits

Oh yea, heh forgot to mention that. I'm 9w6days. Major milestone for us :happydance:


----------



## flou

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Has anyone felt any mild contractions? I read that it is normal, but I can't help worrying as I can't remember feeling any with my first but I can remember feeling them from early on with the son I lost. I also read it is common to feel them/be more aware of them in subsequent pregnancies, so I am hoping that is what it is and not that this pregnancy is going the same way as the last one.
> 
> There is no pain or consistency to them, and I have only noticed it maybe 3 or 4 times, just my belly gets tight.

I haven't noticed this but I am having my first. I find i get cramping now when I sit for long periods of time especially in the car. Had a long car journey yesterday and I had period type cramping and got a bit worried. But when we stopped i went to the loo and the cramping all stopped. I think it was the pressure of my bladder on my uterus. Maybe the contractions you feel are just your uterus stretching. As long as there is no blood i wouldn't imagine you have anything to worry about just another weird thing our bodies do when we are pg.


----------



## kits

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Has anyone felt any mild contractions? I read that it is normal, but I can't help worrying as I can't remember feeling any with my first but I can remember feeling them from early on with the son I lost. I also read it is common to feel them/be more aware of them in subsequent pregnancies, so I am hoping that is what it is and not that this pregnancy is going the same way as the last one.
> 
> There is no pain or consistency to them, and I have only noticed it maybe 3 or 4 times, just my belly gets tight.

Hiya LilFoosh,

Can't say I've felt any so don't think I can help you much. What I would feel in my earlier weeks were these sharpish pains that felt like gassy type pressures against my utereus/pelvic areas. I'd have to readjust the way I was sitting or just grab a hold of something till it passed.

Hope all is OK!

:hug:


----------



## babytots

Fab news Kit such lovely scan pics too!! x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies. I haven't had any bleeding or cramping (not since last week), so I am going to go along with the theory that everything is ok. I have a doppler and I have been poking around, I heard some movement but it would be super to be able to find the HB! I'm early still though.

Congrats on the great scan Kits and your milestone! 

We are hosting a party today and I think I will probably need a nap before everyone gets here from all the last minute running around. And only 2 guests know our news. It's a (hard) cider tasting party as DH picked up home brewing as a hobby just after Christmas, so that means lots of drinking and we are celebrating our (mine & hubby's) 30th birthdays! I didn't want to go with excuses, so I had DH put some juice, pop & sparkling water into the same type of bottle as the cider! Now just to make sure I'm the only one that drinks those :rofl:

I hope everyone else is feeling ok (aside from all the "fun" symptoms).

I'm closing in on 8 weeks and I'm due towards the end of the month, that must mean that some of you ladies are coming up on your scan dates. Do we have a list of the dates somewhere?


----------



## Tmb0047

Kits - beautiful scan photos! Isn't amazing how strongly you can love someone you've yet to meet!?!?

Lilfoosh - I'm sure the cramping is nothing. I've not been getting cramping but I have been getting some round lignant pain as my uterus stretches out and also some sharp pains once in a while when I make sudden movements.

Babytot - You are do brave going for number 5! This will be our last....4 is enough for me! My one SIL just had #7 and the other has 5, so we are from a family of big families!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay, that's fantastic news kits. I think we can all start to get a little more excited the closer we get to that 12 week scan 

I thought my sickness had eased a bit but apparently it's back again today which funnily makes me feel relieved. I haven't had any contractions but I do get all sorts of funny pains and stretching sensations so maybe its just one of those! My stomach is quite form though if that's what you mean? Probably more gas than anything though I should think lol!

Is anyone showing at all yet? I am at the bottom (beyond the initial bloat) and you can tell in my work uniform so I'm sure people at work think I'm getting fat lol!


----------



## babytots

Tmb0047 said:


> Babytot - You are do brave going for number 5! This will be our last....4 is enough for me! My one SIL just had #7 and the other has 5, so we are from a family of big families!

Lol I'm starting to wonder what I have let myself in for as my boys are becoming quite a handful at the moment but I'm hoping by the time this one comes along they will have both calmed down. 

Always wanted a big family ever since I was little. Got a feeling family will disapprove though so we are keeping it a secret for a good few months yet (though we visit my inlaws in October at which point I'll most likely have a very visable bump). 

Lbrum I've noticed my stomach looks a little rounder then it once was rather then it just being the flabby bit that droops over my jeans lol. I always show quickly though as I have a slim frame. x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello all!

I've been pretty I'll the past few days. Nauseous on and off all day, gagging over the toilet (mostly just saliva and spit but yesterday's lunch did come up!). Blah....

Any of you ladies have tips or tricks to help me out? I've been sipping iced ginger tea which does seem to help a little :)


----------



## babytots

Tmb0047 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been pretty I'll the past few days. Nauseous on and off all day, gagging over the toilet (mostly just saliva and spit but yesterday's lunch did come up!). Blah....
> 
> Any of you ladies have tips or tricks to help me out? I've been sipping iced ginger tea which does seem to help a little :)

Hugs Tmb have your tried sea sickness bands they helped to take the edge off the sickness for me when pregnant with my boys. Eating little and often helped too no big meals. Sucking on ice cubes or lollies. Is there anything that you can think of that makes you think ooo I could just eat that without it making you feel queasy if there is then just roll with it even if its not the most healithiest of foods. Baby will take all the vitamins etc it needs from your bodies stores.

This time for me so far I just feel sick when I first wake but once i've eaten I'm ok. It makes a refreshing change not having to stare at the toilet bowl 5+ times a day like my previous pregnancies. With all but one of my pregnancies (my first) I was on anti-sickness tablets as it got so bad. 

I hope it eases soon for you hun. 

As for me I'm not as stressy as I was a few days ago I figured that worrying won't change the outcome of this baby and i'd rather enjoy being pregnant and knowing I'm growing a new life then worrying over something that may never happen. I see the doctor on Tuesday so I'm hoping she will refer me for a scan. 

In my previous 2 pregnancies I was under consultant led care so was able to go through my consultant to request scans but this time I'm not so I don't have that crutch to rely on. 

7 weeks today and my body has really changed shape. My tummy is crazy its so much rounder and looking pregnant :) I'll be investing in some baggy jumpers once Autumn hits to hide the bump. x


----------



## floridamomma

Lovely scan kits!
Lil Foosh I have the same as flou I get cramps if I hold my urine too long
AFM I decided to do a private scan Saturday after next before my first official apt with the ob


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies.. just trying to hang in there.. got one week left of my 50+ hr work weeks, then back to 25hrs again.. so looking forward to that.. Im exhausted!

So my nausea kinda slacked off a bit, its nearly gone during the day, but still strong in the morning and some at night. Maybe it's cuz Im finally getting over my cold/bronchitus, so my body is now able to deal with all the hormones better? not sure...

Anyways, Im just so happy that I'm making it this far, so far, and so good! This is the furthest Ive ever been without being in a threatened MC.. and everything is going as it should!! 

I can completely relate to the feeling that this one may be IT!!! :happydance:


----------



## flou

Swampmaiden we are at the same time in our pregnancies and I have also found im not feeling as sick as i was. I get the odd wave but not feeling as ill. I still have other symptoms. I found out this isn't uncommon at this stage because it takes longer for the hormones to double. So our bodies are able to get used to the hormone levels. Anyway I was glad of it yesterday as I went to a wedding all day and i only had a few moments of nausea.


----------



## swampmaiden

thats good to hear flou

I told my midwife about it too, and she pretty much concurred with that as well.. our bodies are getting used to the hormones, plus the placenta is growing more and more so its starting to help mediate things a bit too. She said the placenta will have completely taken over by 14 weeks

BUT on the other hand... I then went on to spend practically all day feeling really sick and I fell asleep around 2p right in the middle of playing on my phone lol so perhaps I just had some good days this weekend.. who knows? as long as Im not bleeding, Im happy!


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations kits those are lovely scan pictures!

I am starting to get excited about seeing 12 week scans - who is first any idea? Xxx


----------



## Lbrum

I had a few days with milder nausea when I was 8.5-9 weeks but it came back a few days ago. I too read that it's normal to get used to the hormone but that it can fluctuate in our bodies so it coming and going is the first sign in it properly going! I hope so lol!

I have my first midwife's appointment in a few hours, don't really know what to expect!

I think kits should be first for the 12 week scan followed by me but it depends if we get them exactly on time. In the uk they can be any time up to 13 weeks 5 days. I'm not sure how it works in the us? I hope mine isn't that late! Keeping it quiet at work until 12 weeks will be pushing it. It's not like you would definitely say I'm pregnant but you would definitely say I've been over indulging lol


----------



## Lbrum

Does anybody have a scan scheduled yet?


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm waiting for an early scan for dating purposes. Will probably be between 9 - 11 weeks....just waiting for the booking call. In Manitoba, Canada they don't do a 12 week scan unless bloodwork shows a need for it. The only routine scan they do here is the 20 week!


----------



## flou

My nausea decided to hit with vengeance again today after a few days of feeling good. I've got my appointment with the midwife on Thursday and apparently she will book in my 12 week scan. I'm teacher so I'm on time off at the mo. I go back to work just before I hit the 12 week mark. I'm hoping I can have a scan before I go back to work as the beginning of September is so busy and I really don't want the time off. But if I have to take it off I will.


----------



## swampmaiden

I dont think I get a 12 week scan either unless I get a private one.. my next official one is the 20 week scan


----------



## floridamomma

I have scan for next week at 10 weeks


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi all, 

reading that your symptoms all disappeared for a few days makes me feel a little better as I haven't really had any for the last day or 2. I have even been really careful with limiting my liquid intake after dinner so I haven't been getting up 3 times a night to pee... never thought I would miss that :blush:

I realized after my obgyn went on vacation that we haven't taken a cervix measurement yet :nope: With my loss it started with losing my muscus plug and then contractions and my cervix shortening, so this time we were supposed to get a measurement right away so that we could keep an eye on it. I have an appointment again in a week (Aug 19th) to get my referral to the high risk clinic, so I will mention it then. Nothing I can do about it now, kinda shitty. 

I'm excited for the upcoming 12 week scans too!


----------



## kits

Ladies, I know it's difficult but please try to take care of yourselves. We're so much more vulnerable to colds, etc.

I got one, it's not nice because I can't do any thing about it except rest. Luckily oh made me chicken & veg soup.

Woe is me. Best of luck, loads of :hug:


----------



## kits

Ladies, I know it's difficult but please try to take care of yourselves. We're so much more vulnerable to colds, etc.

I got one, it's not nice because I can't do any thing about it except rest. Luckily oh made me chicken & veg soup.

Woe is me. Best of luck, loads of :hug:


----------



## kits

Ladies, I know it's difficult but please try to take care of yourselves. We're so much more vulnerable to colds, etc.

I got one, it's not nice because I can't do any thing about it except rest. Luckily oh made me chicken & veg soup.

Woe is me. Best of luck, loads of :hug:


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah, tell me about it kits .. I've been battling a cold for over 2 weeks now.. just drink your OJ and sleep as much as possible


----------



## kits

Oops.. Sorry for the multiples, phone was acting up.

Get well soon Swampmaiden!! *sniff*


----------



## Lbrum

I've heard it's really common to get colds and viruses. Make sure you rest and get looked after!

I didn't realise not everyone had 12 week scans like in the UK. Over here it's a really big deal cos that's when most people announce their pregnancy, after the 12 week scan.

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and she changed my dates and put me back 4 days. I just don't know how she worked it out, I think she's got it wrong cos my scan at 6.5 weeks measured exactly where I thought I was! I'm not too bothered, except it means my scan will be a few days later which will feel like an eternity! I just want to know the baby's still ok in there so u can worry less!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Feel better Swamp and Kits!! 

I dislike them changing dates all the time. My doc here won't do it unless it is out by over 7 days. All three of my pregnancies they tried to change my dates after my first scan because bub was measuring behind about a week but I insisted they keep my original date (I'm one of those freaky people that actually does have a text book 28 day cycle with ov on cd14) and so far with my other pregnancies baby has caught up by the next scan and is measuring exactly right based on LMP. Using a scan at 5-7 weeks to determine gestational age is kinda silly IMO since a fraction of a mm makes the difference of a week! And I think it causes a lot of unnecessary worry... though I don't have a suggestion for a better way to do it! lol

It's my birthday today. I'm 30. DH gave me my present this morning and I felt like a complete twat! I am no good with surprises and I told DH exactly what I wanted. So I was expecting a certain present (nothing big, just unscented massage oil) but that isn't what he got me. Normally I have a little more tact, but definitely not pregnant me. Pregnant me burst into tears. He got me a lovely hand carved jewlery box, but it was empty. I have a jewlery box that I've had since I was 5 that I love and I don't/can't really wear jewlery so I don't have a lot of it anyway. I also think it is bad juju to get something empty. Anyway this all added up to me feeling super guilty for my reaction. :cry: I took a shower and calmed down a bit then we talked. At least we are good at communicating, everything is fine now. But I still felt like a total ass.... bah!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. Hope you feel better soon swampmaiden and kits. It sucks being ill when pregnant :(

Lbrum I hate it when they change dates though once you have your 12 week scan they will probably go by that date. 

Happy 30th birthday lilfoosh. Sending you a big hug got to love these hormones haven't you. I could cry at the drop of a hat too. 

AFM I saw my doctor yesterday and she reffered me to the epu no questions asked (just went over my history). I got seen this morning and baby is looking healthy with a nice strong heartbeat. I am sooooo relieved and can finally let it sink in that I'm having another baby. 

Just the 8/9 week hurdle to pass and I can relax more. My dating scan got moved further back though as baby measured smaller then what I think I am (but as you can see from the photo he/she is curled right up so doubt the measurement is accurate). 

Booking a private scan for when I'm 10 weeks just to give me that reassurance. x
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## swampmaiden

I threw up for first time today.. I was surprised I actually did, but its nearly as reassuring as an u/s for everything progressing well in there!!!

Im an olive too now :happydance:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies hope everyone is well. I am reassured with the comments about nausea coming and gong as that is how I am. Some days I feel awful and feel nauseas all day but other days it is barely there. I know I should be pleased the days I feel well as I hate the nausea , esp running round after a 3.5yr old but the nausea is reassuring that all is ok with baby.

My 12 week scan is booked for Thursday 28th august so based o my previous two scans I will be 11 wks 5 days. I can't wait as we have decided to take our 3.5yr old woth us and will tell her about baby if all is ok xx


----------



## flou

My midwife appointment was postponed until tomorrow. I went into mothercare today to buy a maternity bra and had to leave as I burst into tears at the sight of all the baby things. It made me feel so broody but I am so not ready to buy stuff. I hate pregnancy hormones sometimes!


----------



## babytots

Smiler hope the 28th comes round quickly for you I bet your daughter will be happy to hear the news that she is going to be a big sister.

I know what you mean about having the sickness as reassurance. All my previous pregnancies I was really sick and this time slight nausea that goes when I eat. But like you I'm trying to enjoy it as there's nothing worse then having morning sickness and 4 kids to run around after lol.

Hugs Flou I must admitted I have bought a few baby clothes already :blush: With Jessica I was too scared to buy anything incase something happened and it did so I learnt that no matter what I buy it will not tempt fate or affect the outcome of my baby's health so I just go with it. 

Hope your m/w appointment goes well tomorrow.

I think this pregnancy is going to fly by for me. I have to sons birthday next month, daughters birthday month after that and then Christmas not far off which would take me to the start of the 3rd trimester.

I can't wait to meet this little one now x


----------



## floridamomma

Babytots was your scan abdominal or vag if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tmb0047

Quick question....Any bought or thinking about buying a doppler? I'm thinking about it but not sure if it'll ease my worry or simply add to it?!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Tmb, I got one during my last pregnancy. It arrived at 10w5d, in the mailbox when we got home from a scan! So I knew exactly where baby was and was able to find it after some searching. I found it a huge relief, I used about once a week (for less than 5 minutes, I got really good at finding him) to make sure everything was ok.

That being said, I have tried a couple of times this week to try to find this bub and I can't. I'm not worried as it is really early still, but I imagine it could probably really freak someone out if they couldn't find the HB. 

Some people also have concerns with the effects on the fetus (from prolonged exposure), but there really isn't any way to prove/disprove any negative effects.

So, basically, it is a personal decision. I am definitely a worrier, but with this I know I might not be able to find the HB until 12 or even 15 weeks. I feel the benefits outweigh the risks and I only use it for short stints, if I haven't found the HB in 10 minutes of searching I will just leave it for a few days and try again. Some women become obsessive and try for hours.

If you read up on the potential risks and feel like you can use one reasonably/responsibly then go for it. If you feel like the risks outweigh the benefits or if you feel like you might freak out and end up in emerg in tears because you can't find it, then steer clear and save yourself the stress. 

There are a ton of threads in 1st tri if you do a search with tons of people for & against. Whatever you decide is best for you!

:hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh- I wanted to add, sometimes I wouldn't even try to find the HB, sometimes I would just listen to him kicking around in there. :cloud9:


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

I cant believe how fast time is going by either.. Im already into my 9thweek.. and Im about to announce to my in-laws in another week! It seemed so far off, now its around the corner!

How has everyones miscarriage fears been going? Hopefully we are all progressing enough to start feeling more confidant.. I threw up yesterday, and today had some sickness but this afternoon Ive been feeling really good! lol its weird to feel paranoid based on feeling better, but 'they' say that by 9 weeks, our HCG levels have peaked and women start feeling better afterwards so hopefully thats all it is

So my girlfriend came over today and taught me how to make this fabulous black bean dip.. the key is to blend the beans, garlic, onions in a blender until smooth, and now i cant stop eating it with tortilla chips... so good!!! And theres no fat,oil in it but the taste satisfies the same craving for refried beans that i get, southern california girl that i am


----------



## flou

Yum that black bean dip does sound delicious. I might have to try that.

I'm finding that I feel more positive as I continue with my pregnancy. Then I will have a moment when I get scared and anxious but I am starting to feel more relaxed. I can't wait to get into my second tri!

One of my closests and oldest friends says she is going to call me tonight for a catch up. We don't see each other as often as we would like because we live about a 2 hour drive from each other. She knows about my previous losses but I think I am confident enough to tell her about my pregnancy. We told immediate family pretty much straight away. But most people I won't tell until 2nd tri. And as a teacher I am going to wait to see how long it takes for my students to notice!


----------



## Juniperjan

Hi All, just reporting back that I had my scan this morning which was great! Really relieved to see and hear the heartbeat and baby is measuring spot on at 7 + 3:thumbup:

I'm booked in again for another scan in 2 weeks and fingers crossed that all will be well then too.


----------



## babytots

floridamomma said:


> Babytots was your scan abdominal or vag if you don't mind me asking?

It was vaginal hun. The EPU here very rarely do abdominal ones unless you know you are more then 8-9 weeks. 



Tmb0047 said:


> Quick question....Any bought or thinking about buying a doppler? I'm thinking about it but not sure if it'll ease my worry or simply add to it?!

Yes I plan to buy one eventually. Money is tight at the moment so not sure when it will be. Had one with my previous pregnancies and its so reassuring to have. 



swampmaiden said:


> hello ladies
> 
> I cant believe how fast time is going by either.. Im already into my 9thweek.. and Im about to announce to my in-laws in another week! It seemed so far off, now its around the corner!
> 
> How has everyones miscarriage fears been going? Hopefully we are all progressing enough to start feeling more confidant.

Its flying by isn't it. I've know about this baby for 5 weeks now its crazy!! 

My fears are still there but I'm able to get more excited about things now that I've seen baby. A part of me will always carry the fear. 



Juniperjan said:


> Hi All, just reporting back that I had my scan this morning which was great! Really relieved to see and hear the heartbeat and baby is measuring spot on at 7 + 3:thumbup:
> 
> I'm booked in again for another scan in 2 weeks and fingers crossed that all will be well then too.

Thats fantastic news hun so happy to read that. I'm booking my private scan for 2 weeks time I can't wait. Makes the gap of waiting 5 weeks for my nhs one not seem as bad. x


----------



## flou

Juniperjan great news on your scan!

I had my midwife appointment and it went well. Mainly form filling and she took some blood for various tests. She sent off a request for my next scan which should be in about 3 weeks time. She weighed me and I have lost a bit of weight even though I've been eating loads and none of my clothes fit. Pregnancy must have definitely increased my metabolism!


----------



## Juniperjan

Thanks Ladies, it was a relief! I have my midwife booking in appointment on Wednesday now so I'm glad to have had a scan before that. 

Still feeling really tired and pathetic. I just want to have a nap all the time, even when I get up in the morning!!

:flower:


----------



## babytots

Flou pleased to hear your booking in went well. Hope your scan date comes in soon its always nice to have something to look towards. 

Juniper I'm the same constantly feel tired and always wanting to nap (not that I get to as my boys are so noisy). Hope your booking in appointment goes well on Wednesday.

Well what a rough few days I have had this week has been a rollercoaster of emotions for me. After only seeing my baby 3 days previously happy and healthy last night I started gushing blood :cry: I've never been so scared in all my life I just knew things were going to end especially when I started cramping too. I went straight to a+e and sat for 2 and a half hours before someone finally came to see me. He took some bloods and then told me to sit back in the waiting area whilst he phoned the gynae up. Whilst in the waiting room I got harassed by a drunk man who wouldn't leave me alone kept pestering me to tell him what was wrong. In the end I went to the nurses station to report him and they sat me in a quiet area. Even then he wouldn't leave and started mouthing off to the nurse saying he wanted to talk to me. At that point I had completely broken down. Doctor called me back in and booked me in for a scan which was this morning. 

I'm happy to say baby is fine heartbeating away and trace looking lovely, no cause for concern at all as to why the bleeding has happened. Told it was one of those things and that it was probably a breakthrough bleed caused by hormones. 

I'm still bleeding and very tender in my abdomen but hopefully it will settle down soon. One thing is for sure I cannot lose this baby. The fear I felt last night sat waiting is one I never want to feel again. My losses happened 5-6 years ago so the grief isn't as raw and I know I'm not strong enough to go through all that again. x


----------



## flou

:hugs: babytots. I think all of us on here could understand your fear. I am so pleased your little bub is still ok. Take it easy and I hope the bleeding stops soon.


----------



## babytots

Thanks flou the bleeding is back to being bright red tonight. I guess the only thing I can do is try and stay on bed rest for the next few days. Nothing more then epau can do unless it gets heavier or I get painful cramps. I just want it to stop so I can relax or at least turn to brown blood so I know its going. x


----------



## Tmb0047

Babytots - I'll keep you in my thoughts! Try to relax much as you can....feet up and don't attempt too much the next few days. So scary....glad baby is looking well. Did they say where your placenta was? Or did they see a bleed on the ultrasound?


----------



## Tmb0047

Afm - I'm getting anxious and have decided to book a private scan on Wed or Thurs....just waiting for hubby to tell me which day works better. As I get closer to how far I was at my loss I start feeling more anxious and it seems the hospital is not in a rush to get me in. So I'll book a private and then get the dating scan shortly after. I just need to see that all is well!


----------



## swampmaiden

oh ladies, I feel for you.. blood is always a scary scary sign, and even though the u/s showed baby is fine, its still a giant worry.. ill send a prayer out for you :hugs:

tmb, best of luck to you too, I hope your reassurance scan goes well. even though i am now well over 2 weeks past my mcs dates, I still worry over everything... lack of nausea, lack of tiredness, crampiness.. even though I already know from personal experience those symptoms come and go with no prediction. I hope your reassurance scan goes well

:flower:


----------



## Lbrum

Hey baby tots, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Just rest up as much as you can and go back and push to see someone if it gets any worse. I had a bleed this pregnancy around 4 weeks ago (although not as heavy I don't think) and they found a haematoma so there really can be harmless reasons for it. I know how worried you must be, but just keep thinking about that healthy scan xx


----------



## babytots

Tmb0047 said:


> Babytots - I'll keep you in my thoughts! Try to relax much as you can....feet up and don't attempt too much the next few days. So scary....glad baby is looking well. Did they say where your placenta was? Or did they see a bleed on the ultrasound?

No she didn't mention the placenta. Nothing showed up on the scan to say were the bleeding was coming from all looks normal. Got my feet up on the sofa with a duvet and don't plan to move from it unless I need to.

Hope your private scan goes well keep us updated hun.



Lbrum said:


> Hey baby tots, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Just rest up as much as you can and go back and push to see someone if it gets any worse. I had a bleed this pregnancy around 4 weeks ago (although not as heavy I don't think) and they found a haematoma so there really can be harmless reasons for it. I know how worried you must be, but just keep thinking about that healthy scan xx


That's what I had with 2 of my previous pregnancies and assumed this time would be the same but no sign of a haematoma or anything else to show a cause for the bleeding which makes it all the more frightening not knowing what's causing it.

Thanks swamp maiden hopefully it's nothing to worry about. That's great you have passed the stage you were with your m/c I think after a loss it's normal to worry even when you pass those milestones x


----------



## babytots

I think I'll be leaving you ladies bleeding has stepped up a gear and is now clots so I know its only a matter of time. Can't get through to anyone as it goes to answer machine so won't be able to speak to the epu til the morning.

I feel so numb :( x


----------



## Lbrum

I'm so sorry x


----------



## Tmb0047

Babytots - I feel sick for you right now :( I hope the will see you again and check things out. I hope you are wrong and it's just some weird, unexplainable bleeding.


----------



## flou

Babytots i am so sorry. I hope that everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## babytots

I hope so too ladies. I'll update tomorrow but I'm preparing myself for the worst x


----------



## Smiler79

You are in my prayers baby tots xxxxxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Any news babytots? Has your bleeding lessened? Praying for you.


----------



## chelsealynnb

babytots said:


> I hope so too ladies. I'll update tomorrow but I'm preparing myself for the worst x

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tmb0047

Chelsea - Just noticed your name choices in your signature...I love them both! Kyler has always been on my boy list but DH has an ex named Kyla so we've opted not to use it :( I really like Harper as well, it's such a pretty name! Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Praying they find the reason for the bleeding and everything is ok with baby, Babytots!!

:hugs:


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies thanks for your messages. The bleeding is still heavy and been cramping on and off all day. Rang the epu who are seeing me tomorrow but they said it's unlikely they will scan me again since I've been scanned twice already :( x


----------



## flou

:hugs: babytots I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## babytots

Thanks Flou x


----------



## Tmb0047

Babytots - Hope today brings you good news. Thinking of you.

Afm - Private scan booked at 4:30 on Thursday - Will be 9+3 :) I can't wait to actually see that something is growing and thriving in there. Also, I'm booked in Sept 8th for my dating scan at which time I'll be 12 weeks exactly.

How is everyone doing? It's been kind if quiet in here...hope all is well.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies sadly I will be leaving you all. The scan comfirmed a miscarriage. I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Tmb0047

Babytots, I am so, so sorry for your news. I hope you have a good support system around you to help through this difficult time. I will keep you in my thoughts....take care of yourself.


----------



## flou

Babytots i am so sorry :hugs: Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## Lbrum

I'm so so sorry x


----------



## swampmaiden

My deepest sympathies, babytots... having been thru 3 mcs myself, i can completely relate to the feeling of devastation and the emotional pain, not to mention having to 'come down' off pregnancy hormones. Please try to take as much time off work as you can, let your partner do everything for you, and take as long as you need to emotionally heal before TTC again. After my second mc, it took me nearly 2 years to be ready for that rollercoaster again... you will survive, and you will be ready again one day. :flower:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm so sorry for your loss, Babytots :hugs:


----------



## Smiler79

So, so sorry to hear your news baby tots. You are in my prayers x


----------



## kits

I'm sorry if I missed you babytots, and I'm even more sorry this happened to you. You & family are in my prayers & I'm wishing you the smoothest recovery possible loads of hugs.


----------



## MissJenn_xx

Sorry for your loss babytots :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

Im a prune today!! I can't believe I made it to the 10 week mark.. double digits!!

Hows everyone feeling? My morning sickness has kinda come back a bit, not too badly but definitely something to live with again. 

I also have this whole week off of work due to a fluke in the schedule... Im so stoked.. yesterday I laid on the couch alllll day watching Netflix, it was so awesome. BUT one thing I noticed being home all day was how hyper-attuned I was to my symptoms.. I guess keeping busy also helps minimize symptoms too. Im just glad Im still feeling them all, cuz sometimes in the middle of the night when Im drifting between sleep and awake, I get really paranoid about losing this pregnancy... so good symptoms in the clear light of day is very reassuring.

Hows everyone else doing? We are slowly but surely making it thru the 1st trimester! Is this anybody elses first baby??


----------



## Lbrum

Hey, it's my first too. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and I've finally got a date for my 12 week scan - 3rd September. I'll be nearly 13 weeks but it's a huge milestone!

My sickness has got worse again the last few days, just when I thought it might be getting a bit better :-( oh well, at least it reassures me a little!

Kits, you must have your scan date really soon now? How about everyone else?


----------



## flou

This is my first. My nausea had subsided but then today i don't think i had enough to eat this morning and i couldn't stop heaving just before lunch. My body was trying to be sick but there was nothing in my stomach. Luckily it passed and I was able to eat a whole tin of soup with bread. I seem to be more fatigued these days. 2 more weeks until i hit the 12 week mark. But still waiting to hear from the hospital about my nt scan. I have been feeling more confident about this pregnancy as it progresses and we have now told some extended family and close friends. Has anybody else told family and friends about their pregnancies?


----------



## Tmb0047

I have a private scan booked for tomorrow afternoon and my dating scan is Sept 8th.

I am still feeling pretty nauseous failing and an sooooo tired! I think the latest I've been up the last few weeks is 8:30! Plus I've had to have a lay down on the couch every afternoon.

This will be my 4th, and final baby :) I'm very excited for all you first timers! All of the experiences to come are utterly amazing (even birth)!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I didn't feel it was appropriate to post this in with babytots' news, but I had a scan on Tuesday. I got to see bub and I got a pic because DH hasn't been with me to any appointments. HR 154. They found a small SCH too but I haven't had any bleeding, and the doc is sure it will get re-absorbed, so nothing to worry about. I also got my referral to the MFM (high risk clinic) but I don't have an appointment yet, they have to review my file and determine which doctor I will see.

DH hasn't been as interested in this pregnancy as the last 2 but I understand why. We were so excited when I was pregnant with #2 after 3 years of trying, with failed IUIs and IVFs it really hurt us both when we lost him at 17 weeks. I think DH isn't going to start to feel attached to this pregnancy until we are at least past 20 weeks. Maybe when he can start to feel movement...

That being said, we have told 4 people whom we/I would need to lean on if something were to go wrong. We probably won't tell anyone else until after 20 weeks.

What happened to us was rare and probably won't happen again but I don't ever want to have to call everyone and have to share that kind of bad news again.


----------



## swampmaiden

Foosh, I dont think its inappropriate at all. What I usually find inappropriate is when people keep re-quoting the original bad news over and over again with a 'Im so sorry" after it. I think its worst to keep bringing up the names and the mc rather than sharing your own positive news. Thats what these forums are for... sharing our UPs and downs. So Im glad that you shared with us the good news your doctor relayed to you, and I hope everything continues to go well for your pregnancy. And your husband will know its real enough when baby is here and hes changing diapers!


----------



## Tmb0047

Lilfoosh - Glad your scan went well and I am glad that you've got the reassurance that your past loss is a very rare one. I'm sure DH will come around after that 20 week scan, or when baby starts moving around. I am finding it hard to bond this time around and I am scared to get attached....hoping today's scan will help me :)

Swampmaiden - You've passed the 10 week mark! I'm due near the end on the month so when I hit 12 weeks almost all of us will be nearing the 2nd trimester! I agree with you on quoting the sad, sad news....the constant reminder that one of us has had to leave is hard on us all. I have been so glad to see that this group hasn't had to endure much sadness and that we are all moving along well! It'll be so nice when we update ourselves in to a March Due Date group when we are in the safety zone!

AFM - Only 5 1/2 hours until I hopefully get the reassurance I need! Nervous but excited!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck Tmb!

Also, just so no one thinks I've disappeared, I have a week of vacation coming up (not really a vacation just I'm the primary care for my son since there was no camp available for next week before school starts). So I might not be posting until September! It depends on how exhausted I am in the evenings


----------



## swampmaiden

yep tmb, its amazing to have made it this far already!! And the fact that I am still incredibly tired and sick reassures me that all is going well! someone told me they should rename 'morning sickness' to 'progesterone poisoning' lol
you must be in the middle of your scan right now!! I hope you lets us all know ASAP

foosh, no worries on your 'vacation' one nice thing about our lil forum here is that it doesnt move too fast, but i still hope youll be able to get on eoccasionally and update us.

you both are nearing the double digits too.. big 10 week mark.. supposedly the placenta is really starting to take over by now and the baby is a tiny lil mini humanoid now too.. all Ive noticed for new symptoms are acne :( and not just in the normal spots like I sometimes get before my period, but in spots I havent broken out in since I was a teenager... guess its another good sign tho of hormone production.. I just hope it doesnt get too bad.. Ive seen some women get acne really really bad but I think diet has a lot to do with it also.. so Ill keep on the water and veggies as much as possible. Ive been all over broccoli lately.. especially in cold broccoli salad with bacon, carrots, onions, raisins... yum


----------



## Tmb0047

Baby looks great! Nice strong heartbeat and was waving and kicking away :) HUGE weight off my mind!


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all. Still here with you guys. My first appt is Tuesday I'll be 10+3. Not really feeling too much so keep me in your thoughts ladies I'll be updating with any scans only thing we get done


----------



## Tmb0047

Florida - Im sure all is well but will keep you in my thoughts anyway. I had little to no symptoms with my first pregnant....it was a nice easy pregnancy. Can't wait to hear your update next week :)


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks:) I did with both of my daughters and my son at first. I had ms with him from 14/15 weeks until about 25 weeks. Has I not gotten a stomach and felt kicks I would never have know I was pregnant. Hoping that's what's going on now


----------



## flou

Lovely scan pic tmb!

Floridamomma good luck for next week. I'm sure all is fine and you will see a little wriggler in there.


----------



## swampmaiden

I had the worst lower abdominal pain this morning when I got out of bed.. on my right side and deep.. very painful dull ache with waves of smaller sharp twinges. I guess it was a nasty combo of gas cramps and round ligament pain, and I had to lay back down flat doing Kegels to make it finally fade away. Apparently early in 2nd trimester has lots of RL pain... common on the right side. Im just glad it wasnt anything serious


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :wave:

Who's hot that big 12 week mark now?! Congrats to you ladies :)

I'm 10+1 today, baby has reached prune size :) I have a doctors appointment next Wednesday and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat on the doppler. The following Monday (the 8th) I've got my dating scan and I'll be 12 weeks that day!

For those moms with older kids. When does school go back? My two older ones go back on Tuesday :) YAY! I am excited to be able to nap when my toddler naps and not get woken up every 10 minutes with "mom, can I do?".....

How's everyone doing/feeling? My ms seems to be tapering off. I haven't puked in over 2 weeks....still feeling nauseous on and off but not nearly as bad as it was :)


----------



## flou

I thought my nausea had gone but yesterday I threw up my lunch. I feel a bit better today but did gag when brushing my teeth. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! Yay! 1 more week and I will hit the 12 week mark. My next scan isn't until the 11th September by which I will be 13 weeks. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## swampmaiden

Im feeling good! My ms is very mild now, just the worst at night when Im in bed.. for some reason I still feel on the verge of throwing up, but its fine thru-out the rest of the day.

Im still really tired all the time, but not *quite* so bad anymore either.

And tomorrow I'll change fruits!! No offense against prunes, but why'd they have to pick such an ugly fruit? lol I noticed theres no strawberries.. I'd take a strawberry any day over a prune.. same size abouts, yeah?


----------



## MissJenn_xx

:hi: everyone! Glad to see everyone is doing well.

Ive hit the big 12 weeks. I have my dating scan/ultrascreen next Tuesday. Anxious and super nervous. I will also be getting an update on my SCH. FX it is absorbing.

I have been really lucky thus far in the symptom department. No sickness, but I have developed an aversion to the smell of eggs this week. I love eggs :(

Im planning on making the big announcement next week :happydance:

Side note: Have any of you ladies been told that your OB wants you to have a dtap and mmr vaccine while pregnant?


----------



## Lbrum

Hey, I'm 11 weeks 5 days so nearly there. Still feeling sick a lot but hoping that should ease a bit soon!

I got my blood test results back and I 'm not allergic to rubella but I was told you can't have the vaccine when pregnant as it's live and can a affect the baby. Why have they recommended it for you?


----------



## Lbrum

Immune not allergic sorry. Brain not working lol


----------



## MissJenn_xx

I have no idea :wacko: I read the vaccine insert for mmr and it clearly says do not give to pregnant women.. I have only met with the nurse so far. She just said the DR is going to want you to have them. When I meet with the DR on tuesday I will be asking more questions. I am going to be declining both vaccines but I am definitely concerned that they are wanting me to have them. It seemed odd to me so I was wondering if anyone else has been told to get them.


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah that seems weird to get vaccinated for MMR while pregnant... esp with a history of mc.. I dont blame you for declining it.. Im curious what the doctor says too.. are you also going to get a second opinion?


----------



## Lbrum

They just said to me I'll need to have the rubella jab on the ward as soon as I've given birth. I'd definitely ask some questions as to why they want you to have it but it seems crazy!


----------



## kits

Hiya ladies,

First tri hasn't been pleasant so I have felt better to just stay or all I would've done was whine & moan!

I hit the big 12 weeks on Sunday :happydance: but my scan isn't until next week since they were already so full this week due to bank holiday, :grr: I came pretty close to booking another private scan because I was feeling so anxious since that 'constantly horrible' feeling had been easing off.

Luckily we sell dopplers at work & I was given one last week. The midwife told me not to use it but of course I immediately used but wasn't able to find the heartbeat. I wasn't devastated, I knew there was a high chance I wouldn't but after a bit of research on tips I went ahead & tried again yesterday morning. And guess what! There it was beating away nice strongly :wohoo: 

Oh man, we were both so high on happiness yesterday.

Congrats to everyone still making it this far <3


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies. How is everyone? I am 11 weeks 4days now and got my 12 week scan tomorrow afternoon. Can't believe I am almost in to 2nd trimester already!!!

Anyone got any cravings or aversions? I cannot stand the thought of tea which i normally drink by the bucket load!! Also one of only things that stops the nausea is starburst sweets!!! Thought nausea was leaving but back with a vengeance last two days :-(

Can't wait til scan tomorrow. One to check baby is still ok and see him/her properly but second cannot wait to tell my rainbow that she's going to be a big sister!!! Taking her to scan with us x x


----------



## swampmaiden

thats great, kits!! Im so glad you got a hb and are practically in 2nd tri! and seriously, we dont mind any whining and moaning!!!
I too am getting a little paranoid.. I havent had an u/s in over a month, and tho my symptoms are still there and theres been absolutely no spotting (thank god!) Im still worried and want to go get a scan. Im just so paranoid to announce without knowing for sure... but I feel deep down that everythings okay!

smiler, my aversions are starting to go away.. except I still have an aversion to my husbands cooking lol 
I still have some mild nausea, but now its just getting hard to not be constantly eating :)


----------



## flou

Yay ladies for nearly at the 2nd tri! 

smiler i too can not stand a cup of tea. And i am also such a big tea drinker but I really don't want it. Its the only real aversion I've had. But i do miss my cup of tea and I hope i will be able to stomach one soon. A friend of mine had it in both her pregnancies and it came back during the 2nd trimester.

Swampmaiden i too am nervous about my next scan. One minute im convinced when I go for my scan in a fortnight something will be wrong. And even though some of my symptoms are easing, i have no bleeding or spotting. So no real reason to think anything is wrong and I'm sure nothing is. But my hormonal and paranoid brain does worry. I am sure we will both be ok.


----------



## Smiler79

Hi ladies well scan was good. Baby bouncing around and waving. It need to be rescanned next Saturday as baby lying in wrong position for them to get any measurements.

Wish I had been filming Imogen's face when she realised what she could see on the screen!! She can't stop smiling and says she is going to be the best big sister ever x x


----------



## Smiler79

Here is baby rees
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tmb0047

Glad all went well Smiler :) And so happy your little girl is in the know now! Cute picture. Are you planning to tell more people now or are you waiting longer? Or have you already told? haha...I assume most are being secretive but I guess I shouldn't assume!


----------



## Smiler79

I had told a few close friends and family already but don't think I am going to be able to keep it quiet now my little monkey knows!!!!!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay smiler, such a lovely pic!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all! I haven't updated in awhile. I have been so busy prepping for DD's 1st birthday, which went well by the way, on the 19th of this month and just trying to live life. I am still pregnant, thank the universe!! My DD was 3/3/2015 but it was adjusted to 3/9/2015. I went in for my NT scan today and things look good!! I go back in 3 weeks for more blood work to accompany the NT scan.


----------



## MamaTex

Smiler79 said:


> Hi ladies. How is everyone? I am 11 weeks 4days now and got my 12 week scan tomorrow afternoon. Can't believe I am almost in to 2nd trimester already!!!
> 
> Anyone got any cravings or aversions? I cannot stand the thought of tea which i normally drink by the bucket load!! Also one of only things that stops the nausea is starburst sweets!!! Thought nausea was leaving but back with a vengeance last two days :-(
> 
> Can't wait til scan tomorrow. One to check baby is still ok and see him/her properly but second cannot wait to tell my rainbow that she's going to be a big sister!!! Taking her to scan with us x x

I have a slight aversion to beef. I have been craving chicken and a lot of fish!!


----------



## Lbrum

Yay that's a great scan pic mama tex. I wondered where you'd been! I think we all keep dipping in and out a bit, first trimester has been hard going, for me at least!

I'm starting to get nervous about my scan on Wed. I so badly want everything to be ok, as we all do! 

What's the most common time to announce in America if you don't always have a 12 week scan cos in the uk it's after that for most people?


----------



## Juniperjan

I also haven't checked in for a while. I had another scan on Friday where I measured 9+4, which is one day ahead of my dates. All was fine. I now have my next scan on 23rd September when I'm 13 weeks. Starting to grow a belly already!


----------



## MamaTex

Lbrum said:


> Yay that's a great scan pic mama tex. I wondered where you'd been! I think we all keep dipping in and out a bit, first trimester has been hard going, for me at least!
> 
> I'm starting to get nervous about my scan on Wed. I so badly want everything to be ok, as we all do!
> 
> What's the most common time to announce in America if you don't always have a 12 week scan cos in the uk it's after that for most people?

People I know tend to announce closer to the end of the first trimester, when they have had at least one appointment and one look at the baby. Now they may announce to family before 12ish weeks before friends know. I waited until I was closer to 10 weeks as opposed to announcing right around 6 weeks to family last time.


----------



## Lbrum

Sat here counting down the hours until my 12 week scan and. I'm petrified! Been waiting for today but so nerve wracking!


----------



## Tmb0047

Lbrum - How much longer till your scan? I'm sure all will be just fine :) I'll be checking in for an update!

I have a doctor appointment today....hoping to hear the HB on the doppler :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies,

Thinking of you, Lbrum & Tmb! I hope everyone continues to get great scan results :hugs:

I had a really quick appointment yesterday, literally just to get a new prescription. It was supposed to be my NT test, but we declined. And I ended up getting my high risk appointment! I had been worried I wouldn't be considered high risk enough, but I'm scheduled Sept 18th at 8 am.... so relieved.


----------



## Lbrum

I had the scan today and all looks good. Baby was asleep but a healthy heartbeat and measuring exactly on target. So relieved


----------



## swampmaiden

thats wonderful, Lbrum :)


----------



## Lbrum

Hi Ladies, how are we all doing? It's been very quiet on here recently


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm still here :)

I have my dating scan tomorrow afternoon. I will be bang on 12 weeks so baby better not measure any smaller! I'll update after my scan for sure....and I think I'll get more talkative after that. I've been feeling a little anxious as week 12 is when I lost my little one 3 months ago. Seeing a healthy baby on the screen tomorrow will ease all my fears!

One more week and we should all be at 12 weeks! What was the an for our group at that point? I don't remember....

Please update ladies....hope you are all well!


----------



## Lbrum

Good luck for tomorrow, make sure you let us know how you get on! I was just the same, I was more scared before my 12 week scan than before the early one after I'd been bleeding. I'd worked myself up completely so I know how you feel. I'm sure everything will be fine

I can't remember what the name was going to be. Swampmaiden, didn't you come up with something good?


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah, I suggested March Pots of Gold... like the pot of gold at the end of every rainbow since these will be all of our rainbow babies.

I have my 12 week scan on Tuesday, when Ill be 12+6.. so I'll be much more comfortable once thats over with and with a positive outcome. No reason why it shouldbt, but I worry all the same


----------



## flou

I'm the same. Getting nervous about my scan. Mines on Thursday and I will be 13 weeks by then. Just hoping all is ok. My belly is getting bigger so I am hoping its a positive sign. FX for all those who are having scans soon.


----------



## Tmb0047

lots of scans this week! I cant wait for all the updates!


----------



## milosmum

Sorry I've been lurking rather than posting because I am very anxious about my 12 week scan which is this morning. The 5 weeks from my last scan at 7 weeks seem to have taken forever to pass by and the reassurance of the 7 week scan wore off long ago. I even gave in to temptation and scanned myself at work last week. I could see a blob in utero but our scanner is not good enough to see details so that didn't really help with the anxiety! That will serve me right for trying to DIY!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies!

Good luck with all of the scan today and this week. I'm hoping to hear lots of relieved posts. :hugs:

I'm still here, 12 weeks yesterday. I started out not feeling very nervous at all but the further along I get the more worried I have gotten. I have a doppler so that has been very reassuring (since 10w2d when I finally found the HB). My next scan will be at my MFM appointment on Sept 18th.

I hope everyone is well and all of the 1st tri ickiness is starting to ease up.


----------



## milosmum

Good news - my scan went well bouncing baby measuring just right at 12+5! Told the in laws tonight and we will tell my family this weekend. I guess now we had better start believing that we are having another baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## swampmaiden

thats great milosmum!! hoping I can echo the same tomorrow.. thats when i got my scan!! lets keep the great news rollin'


----------



## saveme

:flower: Hi all well Im joining late because in the beginning I was so scared to join a "group" per say that is. I've done a few posts since I found out I was preggy, but since I've been pregnant 3xs with nothing but heartbreak (2ectopics,1 miscarriage) I kinda just let be what be. But guess what so far so good, going into week 14 on Wednesday and my 12 week scan was great. But now that seems like ages ago, and I'm impatiently waiting for 9/19/14 for my next scan with OB. I am so excited but always alittle nervous. I bought a doppler but haven't used it since week 10 me and hubby decided to not use it and trust God. So daily prayer is a must. Anyway Im rambling and I'm happy to join the March thread with you ladies! Happy and healthy to all.


----------



## Lbrum

Fab news milosmum 

Good luck Swampmaiden, let us know how you get on

Welcome saveme 

Loving all the good scans people are having at the moment!


----------



## Tmb0047

Awesome news Milosmom! Nice picture :)

Welcome saveme! Sorry for all you've gone through.....yay for being in the 2nd trimester!

Waiting for more updates!

AFM - Yesterdays scan was awesome! Baby is measuring 2 days ahead and was bouncing around like crazy. I feel like a huge weight has been lifted and I can finally enjoy the little one growing inside of me :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies. Like Saveme I am a late joiner. I am 14 weeks today and I still can't believe everything will be ok most of the time. I had an u/s at 13 weeks and he looked great but I worry all the time. I did the harmony testing and found out a few weeks ago we are having a boy so I'm a little ahead on that : ). My next scan isn't until 19 weeks unless I have a breakdown : ) my ob is wonderful about providing all the reassurance I need as we have been through so much. Here's hoping and praying we all have the happy endings we so very much desire!


----------



## swampmaiden

Had my scan today... baby measured right on target, with a heartbeat of 150! :happydance:

So glad everything is going so good!! knock on wood lol

Can't wait to start seeing everyone elses scans.. and Im so happy for those of you that already passed this major major milestone!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0124.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flou

My scan went well. Baby was wriggling away and kicking back at the sonographer! Didn't like being poked about. So glad all is as healthy as could be. Yay!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome Peachy & Saveme! Glad everything is going well and you found us :flower:

Yay for more good scans, Tmb & Swampmaiden.

I was worried I over-did it yesterday as I took DS to a baseball game. I was expecting some cramps or brown discharge, but I am fine. So glad, because last time I got spotting and cramps from just doing a lap around the grocery store!


----------



## swampmaiden

Yes i want to congratulate you both, Tmb and flou for great scans!!!

Im happy to hear you both had some wrigglers in there!! :)

LilFoosh, glad nothing resulted from the baseball game but seriously dont overdo it!!! 
asf, Im laying on the couch all day today binge watching Revenge on netflix. My biggest decision (now that I got the laundry done) is whether to have some chocolate ice cream or a tall glass of icy soda..


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay for your scan too Flou!! Sorry, I don't know how I missed your post


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay for another great scan, flou :)

Welcome peachy!

Swampmaiden - Did you decide on ice cream or the soda? I would have had both!

Foosh - Hope you had fun at the game and glad your body seemed to tolerate the outing so well. My son is begging to go to a hockey game this winter! 

Afm - Not much going on this week. I've been feeling pretty good, just still quite tired. I made my big announcement on Facebook :) I was going to wait but it's like this pregnancy feels so real now after my scan and I want to share it with the world! 

Has anyone else announced?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's funny Tmb! Someone just asked a similar question on the March-Mallows thread. I guess because we are all around that time.

We have only told a few people out of necessity. Our MFM appointment is on the 18th, after that we will probably end up telling our managers as we will know the frequency of our appointments and I will most likely have a cerclage placed, so day surgery and bed rest, which will interfere with my work schedule. Other than that, we are hoping to not have to tell anyone else until November. 

I need to be able to concentrate on getting through October and don't want to have to deal with other people.


----------



## swampmaiden

Tmb0047 said:


> Swampmaiden - Did you decide on ice cream or the soda? I would have had both!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else announced?

I went with the soda... it felt 'cleaner' to drink a soda than have the ice cream cuz sometimes I get a weird dairy after taste from ice cream. But i may have some this morning lol.. i think the idea appeals more than the doing.

As for announcements.. not on FB yet.. just told the family and in-laws and some co-workers. I going to wait to Xmas to announce on Facebook.. it'll be everyones Xmas present from us haha


----------



## flou

We have told most people close to us. My colleagues which I work closely with and my boss knows. My DH for various reasons has a slightly estranged relationship with his Dad but I want DH to at least email our news before we announce to the world. I feel he should know and what he does with our news is up to him. But all our close family and friends know.


----------



## Lbrum

We announced straight after the 12 week scan. I think my husband was bursting at the seams by then as I'd sworn him to secrecy. Plus it would be hard to keep quiet much longer as I wear uniform to work


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! :flower:

I'm freaking out a little. I have my MFM appointment tomorrow morning and I have this irrational fear that they are going to tell me there is nothing we can do and I will just have to wait and hope I don't lose this baby. At the same time, I am also kind of scared they are going to admit me & put in the cerclage tomorrow, so I won't have any time to really mentally prep myself. I told my boss's boss (who already knows) that I might get held in and she said she would take care of all work related stuff and I told my mum so she can take care of home/DS related stuff. So, I've taken care of everything I can but I keep drawing parallels between this pregnancy and the last and I'm barely holding it together.

I just have to make it through the next 24 hours. I am trying to stay positive, I should come out of tomorrow's appointment with a plan and reassurance. The negative thoughts keep creeping in.


----------



## swampmaiden

LilFoosh, perfectly understandable! :hugs: 

but also realize, whatever will happen, will happen.. theres nothing you can gain by worrying and stressing out.. try to just let go of the 'I need to know" feeling and just surrender to fate. Tomorrow morning is soon enough. And trust me, I know exactly the feeling you have, having been thru several losses myself and worrying over everything little thing and every appt with this pregnancy. But somethings are just beyond our control... surrender, accept, chill... and reading between the lines, I can tell that you know deep down that everything is FINE!! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks, I know that, Swamp, but I couldn't stop myself. I think I still needed someone to say it though. I ended up going to bed at 8 because I was tired and had to get up early, so that helped to not think about it. 

The appt was fine. I have to go in weekly and they will measure my cervix. Earlier it was 2.9 cm, so I was very surprised when they said it is abnormally long (the doc later said "ridiculously long" haha). It made me so happy and relieved to hear that. Measured 4.8 cm. Baby is also perfect. They ended up talking me into doing the NT scan & bloodwork because it gives them more info to work with and gives info on the placenta, so I figured more info is better than not enough. He also said they would not push or suggest doing the amnio or further invasive testing if results didn't come back perfect, but may suggest an additional blood test, so that put my mind at ease too. They are also testing for several bacteria so we can prevent infection or at least treat it as soon as possible.

Overall very happy with the outcome. Now to find out if I can put down my appointments as sick time!


----------



## swampmaiden

thats great news, Foosh! Im so happy everything went so well. Now if you were a guy, I'd think you were bragging about having such a long cervix lol :rofl:


----------



## Tmb0047

Very great news, foosh! You must have breathed a hugs sigh of relief?! Weekly visits sound daunting, but I guess any amount if doctors appointments is doable for baby's safety!


----------



## flou

That's good news lilfoosh. It sounds as if they are really looking after you.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies!! It was definitely a relief and I really don't mind the weekly appointments, I want to be on top of any changes and not just wait for something bad to happen. They also told me they have a mental health professional on staff for helping couples like us sort through the grief, happiness and added stress of our situation. So that will probably be something I do as we approach and get through the 16-20 week stretch.

Does anyone else have an appointment coming up?


----------



## Tmb0047

Foosh - Your hospital/clinic sounds very proactive! That's awesome :)

Afm - Next appointment is October 6th. I'll be seeing a new doctor in the town I've chosen to deliver in. It's about and hour and 20 minute drive (20 minutes further then the nearest delivery hospital). I feel the nearest hospital is very dirty and outdated and it seems difficult to get in with a doctor. Where I've chosen to go the maternity ward has been renovated recently and the doctors office was very accommodating with new patients....actually feel welcomed instead of a burden!


----------



## flou

My next appointment is on the 2nd October with my midwife and I will be 16 weeks then. And I already can't wait for my anomaly scan on the 3rd November and hopefully we will be finding out the gender. So excited! Is anyone else going to find out or is anyone staying team yellow?


----------



## swampmaiden

foosh, whats special about the 16-20 week stretch?

tmb, Im glad you found a welcoming doctor.. is your appt for gender as well?

flou, youre waiting until Nov for gender? Im definitely going to find out gender in November as well, but I think with family/friends Ill stay team yellow just to drive them all crazy lol


----------



## Tmb0047

Staying team yellow here :) I stated team yellow with all my babies. My next ultrasound will be in early November when I'm about 20 weeks. I know I'll be tempted to find out, but I won't cave to the temptations!


----------



## swampmaiden

way to stay strong, tmb! I like the idea of shouting out at the birth "its a boy/girl!"


----------



## Tmb0047

Maiden - When I had my last one, I told all the nurses and the doctor that no one but DH was to announce what baby was. When my DS came out, it took DH a minute to collect himself and then he informed me "it's a boy!"....we were shocked as we both swore we were having a girl! Haha....Anyway, his announcement was my most memorable part if that entire day :) Can't wait for it again!


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry for silence, been away for a week visiting family. I have a midwife appointment on 2nd October too and then a scan on 20th October. I'm going to find out if possible, I'm far too impatient to wait!

Has anybody felt baby move yet? I think I might have but it's my first so really not sure


----------



## Tmb0047

Lbrum - Hope baby cooperates for you! I love when other people find out...that announcement is always exciting :) I'm very surprised I can wait as I am a huge planner! Do you have nursery theme ideas for each sex or are you waiting to know for sure?! As for movement, I THINK I felt baby the other day...I concentrated and felt it a few times and feel like it may have been baby. Those early movements really mimic gas bubbles/movements so I'm not 100% convinced yet. 

I was wondering if anyone else is having stupid vivid dreams? They are driving me nuts....they are all about pointless things that are doing nothing but interrupting a good nights sleep.


----------



## Peachy1584

Foosh so glad you got such great news!

Hey ladies I'm glad everyone is doing so well! I do believe I feel movement here and there but usually it's right after it passes and I'm like "hey what just happened" then I wait and wait and nothing and then of course it happens right when I'm not paying attention again! 

Tmb yes I am with you on the dreams. So realistic now aren't they? Hopefully for hubby not too many are about him because I've woken up really angry with him a couple times : )


----------



## Lbrum

I think I'm going for something quite colourful either way. There's a set I like in mamas and papas (not sure if you have that in America?) but it's so expensive!

I've had some really strange dreams, earlier on some of them were really violent too!

And I know what you mean about the movement. I keep thinking it might just be stretching or has, and then it comes again out of the blue and I wonder again lol. Should hopefully be more definite within the next few weeks


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah, ive been wondering too if Ive been feeling movement.. its the faintest of flutters, and usually at night when Im laying really still.. so exciting!

and dreams.. mine have been extremely vivid, very lurid... and many of them are borderline nightmares of crazy, stressful, fantastical situations... its almost a relief to wake up from them at 2/3am.. but then i toss and turn for a few hours before conking back out again.. its become an annoying pattern, and I really need to lay off the netflix and sci-fi books lol


----------



## Smiler79

Hey there ladies. I have my 16 week appt with midwife on Wednesday and then a scan on Sunday as still don't have a need due to baby lying wrong way at 12 & 13 week scans. As scan is at 16 weeks there is a small chance we could find out sex if we wanted to. I am in two minds whether to find out. I didn't with my daughter and I loved the surprise but this time my daughter is quite adamant she only wants a sister so I think it might' be good to prepare ourselves if it is a boy eve if we don't actually tell her. Thinki will wait and see how we both feel on Sunday.


----------



## flou

I think i felt baby move yesterday. I was lying on my side having a little snooze on the sofa when it felt like something doing somersaults in my belly. And little fluttering movements. I was wondering if the way I was lying pushed baby to the front of my uterus so I managed to feel it. It was weird sensation and I can see how people think its gas but my gas has never felt like that.

I keep having really vivid dreams. Have since before I knew I was pg. Sometimes scary, sometimes naughty and sometimes they feel so real. The other night I kept waking up on the hour every hour because of dreams! Very annoying!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Swampmaiden, we lost our last baby at 17w2d, I went into preterm labour, so that is going to be the hardest part for us I think.

We haven't decided if we are going to find out the gender. I haven't gotten curious yet but knowing myself I don't think I will be able to wait until then end.

We do have mamas & papas stuff here, I love the bright colours!


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, just got back from a weekend trip away.. it was fun but also sad as my husband is now living about 500 miles away from me.. I wont get to see him until Thanksgiving, and I wont be moving up there until a few months after baby is born so its going to be tough.

LilFoosh, what a nerve-racking mile stone to have to get past.. I thought 12 weeks was bad, but 17 is even tougher.. Im sending positive vibes your way :dust:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That sucks SM! At least hubby was there for you during first tri. Will you be able to see him semi frequently as the pregnancy progresses? Is he going to be able to be at the birth? Ugh I just realized you mean American Thanksgiving, so not until the end of November!


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks foosh.. yeah, it was nice he as around during 1st trimester because i was so exhausted and sick it was nice to be babied a bit. I'll see him for a few days during thanksgiving (yes, end of Novemeber) but then he has a semester break for a month starting in early December. So really, these first 2 months will be the toughest, and he'll be shocked to see how much my belly/pregnancy has developed by then lol

So Im also convinced Im starting to feel genuine movement now! What about the rest of you?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have been feeling flutters but yesterday in the car I felt a couple pretty good kicks and punches. I also keep getting this feeling like baby is tugging on the cord... but I'm not sure that is what is actually happening or if I would be able to feel it.

I had a bad dream last night =( I dreamt I had some tests done at the clinic and they came back telling me I would miscarry my baby in 1 week and 3 days. It was very upsetting. I woke up almost immediately and had a little trouble getting back to sleep. It was kind of strange timing because I think DH and I have decided on what we are getting for a stroller & car seat... but then maybe that's why I had the dream, because it is getting more real? 

I don't know, I just don't want to have any more dreams like that.


----------



## Tmb0047

Sm - That's so long! Hope you've got family and friends around to keep you busy?! DH will be shocked at the transfoarion for sure....he may even be able to feel little kicks and flutters shortly after you reunite!

Foosh - that's awesome that you are feeling distinguished movements....this is my fourth and I'm still not sure! Haha

Afm - 15 weeks and looking back it seems as though it's flown by! I've got an appointment with my new doctor next Monday. Might also swung by the hospital to see where it is and check out the delivery/matternity area. I've heard it's nice so I just feel a need to see it!

How are our other ladies?


----------



## Peachy1584

SM I really hope you have lots of friends and family around to lean on and to help you out. Hopefully time flies by for you!

Afm I have been feeling him quite a lot this last week. Especially after I eat and sit down he flips around for a while. I have a Dr appt tomorrow at 17 weeks and will be having the Afp blood test done. Is anyone else doing this?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Peachy, I don't know what Apf bloods are but yay for the reassurance for consistently bing able to feel your baby moving! From the looks/sounds of it you found out you are having a boy, that's awesome! Have you done any shopping since you found out?

Is everyone in 2nd tri now?


----------



## swampmaiden

tmb and peachy, I do have lots of friends and family around :) its one reason why I chose not to move up there immediately with him, in addition to a few other practical, financial, prenatal-care reasons.. and yes, its crazy to think in just 2 months that he might be able to feel the movement as well!!

also, welcome to being an orange, tmb.. it seems I started feeling movement just overnight.. funny to imagine the growth in there being in spurts rather than a gradual even growth because it was literally one day no, next day yes lol

foosh, I know it was the other thread you mentioned your dream in, and I agree thats a scary dream.. but I think its more nerves than any real premonition of the future. i had a dream the other night that my midwife was drawing blood, and her 3 yr old was in the room and she was just allowing her kid to mess with the needle and tubing in my arm.. she wouldnt discipline him or anything because she didnt want to come across as a bad mom for trying to control her kid.. yet the kid was hurting me.. and I know this dream also relates to my personal feelings about women that just let their kids run wild because they don't 'control' their kids, they 'parent' them.. which I think is a load of crap... grab that running wild child, and sit his butt down or lock him into the shopping cart for gods sake.. its like parents that let their kids run circles around the tables of other diners in a restaurant, and when you say to them.. hey, this isnt cool, get your kids away.. they look at you and go 'but its a family friendly restaurant'... cue the bitch slap lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks, SW. You scared me though! I posted about my dream in this thread, I was worried for a minute I posted in the other one. I don't mind sharing stuff like that with you ladies because you have been through losses, I would feel horrible to share that in the regular thread as I already feel like I am bringing attention/worry to something that won't happen to most people. I went back and double checked it was this thread! PHEW


----------



## Peachy1584

Lil foosh I've had dreams like that too. I think it's from being scared as well. Impossible to completely relax after a loss. The Afp checks for neural tube defects such a spina bifida. I found out I was having a boy after doing the harmony testing at 10 weeks which checked for downs and other trisomies. I am paranoid : ). I have my anomaly scan with the perinatologist and hope everything is perfect and I can finally accept he's real and he's going to be mine! I have bought a couple little things and I like to after I have good check ups. I know it's stupid but I'm still afraid to jinx anything.


----------



## swampmaiden

lol sorry, foosh! blame it on pregnant brain :oops:
glad it was on this thread tho.

Peachy, I know how you feel.. its still doesnt even seem real that i am this far along, and I may actually have a baby in just a few months! I havent bought one thing for the baby yet because Im afraid of jinxing it as well.. it was tough enough buying maternity clothes, but Im starting to actually need those..


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Peachy we do the same thing! We didn't buy anything until after our first MFM appointment. Then after the seocnd appointment we bought something else, so I think we will probably continue to get things after those appointments. We might switch to diapers though since they are weekly appointments and if we keep buying blankets and towels or other stuff we will have waaaayyyyy too many things.

We ended up doing the NT scan testing and had a blood draw the same day, I think there is a second part of the test, so we might be doing that Afp test. I haven't been paying too much attention, I just let them do it because the doc said it gives them tons of info on the placenta, since I had an undetected infection in the placenta and membranes with my loss I thought it was better to have it done.


----------



## Peachy1584

SM just this morning my husband asked me if it was time I start buying new clothes. I told him I was fine but he said he would buy them himself then. I think he's trying to be nice but now I'm wondering if I'm starting to look like a sausage or something : )

Lil foosh I know what you mean on having too much of the same thing. When I bought the few things I have I didn't even buy newborn I went straight to 0-3 mos. I know how quickly they grow out of everything. What happened to you before was very rare wasn't it? My one miscarraige was from trisomy 13 and apparently that was rare and would be even rarer to occur again. It's hard for me to trust statistics when I've always been on the minority side of them. My 2nd ectopic was in the end of tube that had a salpingectomy already from the first. They figured it out 2 surgeries later because it was unheard of to happen. I think we're all truly in the safe zone now though and just have to get used to the fact we are all going to he holding our perfect babies in no time!

Oh and this is probably silly but what's an mfm appt?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It is uncommon. The doctors I see now are high risk Maternal & Fetal Medicine (MFM) specialists. 

There are a few different possibilities regarding what happened during our last pregnancy. So they are montioring a number of things every week to look for any changes that could indicate it is happening again and I am taking an antibiotic to ward off any other undetected infections (though it is broad-spectrum and not targetted to any specific bacteria - all my swabs came back negative - so they are hoping it will help but it may not). 

I am 15+2 today and started showing signs of labour at 16+5 last time. Only time will tell, but I am really hoping that it was a fluke. I get what you mean about being on the crap end of the statistic though. :hugs:


----------



## swampmaiden

geez that is so scary to hear about pregnancy loss at over 16wks.. no woman should have to go thru that kind of physical and emotional trauma... the midwives test urine everytime I go in, but I guess that isnt even an indication of an infection in utero? I'm just taking it on faith, one day at a time, that everything is fine.. but still!!

Im so glad I've made it this far.. I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow. I had a midwife appt today, and I got to listen to the heartbeat on the Doppler! It was so cool.. at first the baby swam away from the doppler, but the midwife found it again in the right side of my uterus, and then it stayed there long enough to get a HB: 153bpm! 

Peachy, Im sure you dont look like a sausage just yet, but maybe your husband is trying to be nice lol.. I'd let him spend as much $$ on me as he wants too tho if I were you haha :)


----------



## flou

Hi ladies how is everyone? I just got back from my 16 week appointment with the midwife which went well and we heard a healthy heartbeat! Yay! She started talking to me about birth and telling me about relaxation classes and it all felt a bit real. That actually I might have to give birth and I may have my little one in March. Even though I'm definitely looking pregnant and I've seen bub twice, I still don't think I really believed it is happening.


----------



## Peachy1584

Flou congrats on another good appt! I had mine at 17 weeks on Tues and everything looked as well. My big scan is at 19 and while I still can't believe it as well, after that I am going to just go crazy and start buying all the things the little guy needs : )


----------



## flou

I have my next scan on the 3rd November and I will be 20 weeks. After that we are going to start buying stuff and thinking of possible names. Because I know its going to take me for ages to decide on a name. I keep changing my mind!


----------



## Tmb0047

Flou - Yay for a wonderful appointment. Hearing the HB on the doppler is wonderful! Names are tough for sure....I'm happy that DH and I have aleady picked out names for each sex! 

Peachy - Looks like you'll be one of the firsts in our group to get the 20 week scan! I can't wait for all the updates once we all get them :)

Afm - Appointnent is on Monday. I'll be bang in 16 weeks. I'm excited to meet my new doctor and to hear bubs heartbeat :) Unfortunately I'll be going alone as DH is working. I'm really looking forward to winter so that he will be around more....the busy spring/summer/fall sure is wearing on us as a couple right now. Sigh :( It's all good though....winter will be here in just a few short weeks!


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies

flou, I feel the same way about it becoming more real.. even though Ive seen the baby twice and heard a HB just a few days ago.. its still so hard to believe I might actually really be having a god-honest baby in March!!! 

peachy, you just had your scan?! did you get to hear the HB? what was it, if so?

tmb, can't wait to hear your scan results :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Tmb I can't wait to hear everyone's as well! Especially when I've already known what I'm having for so long it'll be fun to hear others that want to find out!

SM no I didn't have a scan but yes we do listen to HB and his was 160. I have more visits because of the gestational diabetes. Hopefully none of you have to deal with it.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Just checking in, appointment yesterday was fine

The bad: I had some brown discharge in the morning- at least it was while I was at the clinic! 

The good: Cervix is still closed and long though so they said not to worry about the discharge too much. 

The awesome: I got to see baby waving!

We also got the call for our anatomy scan, Oct 27th! I keep telling myself we can make it that far... my last 20 week appointment turned into a 2 week pp-WTF happened appointment. Seems so close.

DH is now on board for me redoing the nursery! I'm going with yellow & gray, that is making things feel more real.


----------



## Lbrum

Sorry to hear about the discharge. It sounds like it's nothing to worry about but I can imagine how much you must have freaked out when you saw it. Congrats on everything else though! And to everyone else 

I had a midwife appointment on Thurs at 17 weeks and heard the heartbeat which was incredible. I have my next scan mon 20th so only 2 weeks to wait!

On Fri night I felt really ill, not quite sick, not quite tummy pain but really unwell. Then I woke up yesterday morning with a full on baby bump. I can only assume the 2 were connected. It's so strange what our bodies go through when we're pregnant! Had anyone else ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## swampmaiden

hi there

lbrum, I've actually been feeling pretty well for the last few weeks other than still pretty tired. Thats pretty neat you just woke up with a baby bump lol

I hope the 2 were connected.. the illness then the bump popping out.. its hard not to worry over every little thing. How far along are you now? I noticed your ticker is gone.

Today i've been feeling these sharp little twinges and pulls, I know its probably just RLP, but it still worries me


----------



## Lbrum

That was the weird thing, I'd been feeling much better too! They must have been linked in some way. I've tried to stop worrying about every little twinge or funny feeling cos there are just so many! From what I've read rlp are the strongest ones so I'm sure that's what you're feeling. I never had a ticker. I didn't want to do one before 12 weeks and then I was worried in case it jinxed it - so stupid I know! I'm 17 weeks 6 days now so 18 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Peachy1584

I get crazy pains all the time. Getting off the couch one day I almost doubled over it hurt so bad. I keep saying I'm going to do my pregnancy yoga video : ). Worried what will happen when I really expand! I still haven't figured out how to do a ticker : )


----------



## swampmaiden

lbrum, youre a sweet potato now!! Today im an onion. There seems to be many of us who start new weeks on a Wednesday lol

Peachy, if you want a ticker, I can tell you how to get one.

Just click on one of our tickers that you like, go to that webpage, fill out the info... then Copy the code... I think this forum uses BB code/non-html... then you go into your settings where it says Edit signature, and you just paste it in there!!! voila! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

TMB how did your appointment go on Monday?

I had another excellent check up yesterday, the doctor was very reassuring. Today I'm 16+5, this is when I lost my plug last time and things started to go downhill. I will be happy to get through today and then the next big milestone will be Oct 14th. Thankfully it is a long weekend for us, so there are plenty of things I can do to keep myself busy and away from google.

I hope everyone is doing well! It's hard to believe we are approaching the halfway mark!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey ladies. Still here. I have my anatomy scan this Friday, if everything goes well with the insurance company. My husband will hopefully be able to stop in and be there with me, as well as help with the baby. I have taken my baby to all the appointments because I don't have anyone else to watch her. I mean, I say baby when she is 1 years old, but she does get a bit fussy during the ultrasounds so I would like some help watching her during the ultrasound...Things have been okay with me. I get a bit nervous still because I haven't felt anything I can say without a doubt is movement and I am 19 weeks today. I do have an anterior placenta so I am chalking it up to that...


----------



## swampmaiden

Hello, hope everyone is doing well!

LilFoosh, Im so glad things are going great for your pregnancy so far.. tomorrow is the big day! I wonder how many milestones some of us will need to go thru to actually believe a baby will eventually result.. probably not until we get home with the baby in arms! lol

MamaTex, glad you are doing well also.. I worry too about movement, but the experts say is can take as long as up to 24 weeks for some women, so I hope you arent worrying too much. Hope your husband can help out too :hugs:

As for me, just staying busy with work.. trying not to overdo it too much, since I sometimes have to do some moderate lifting (like 20-40 lbs sometimes) but everything so far is good. If it werent for the still lingering fatigue and my gigantic, sore boobs, I wouldnt even know I was pregnant!! 

Anyone still laying on their stomach a bit? It feels like I have a small melon in there now, and its gets uncomfortable. I woke up in the middle of the night last night on my stomach, and it was borderline painful. Probably woke up due to the discomfort, which Im glad so I could roll back onto my side


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DS was up several times last night with a fever so we stayed home today. He is keeping me fairly distracted (I can't believe it is almost 11 already!). I have been feeling more reassured as I can feel this bub moving around frequently & consistently now. I still will probably end up checking with the doppler later though. Today isn't as hard as I thought it would be but I will be glad to wake up with everything still ok tomorrow.

SM- Some fatigue all the way through is normal, but I hope it has eased up from 1st tri! I'm glad you are taking it easy at work. IMO lifting is like jogging or high impact excercise- if you were doing it before pregnancy you are probably fine to contiue just dial it back a bit, but it isn't the time to start jogging 5 miles a day or taking up weight lifting! lol My mum keeps giving me crap for picking up stuff (like the turkey this weekend) but I'm used to carrying my 35 lb son, so picking up a 20 lb to put it in the oven isn't a strain. Not able to lie on my tummy anymore =( I use an extra pillow folded in half under my knee so I can lie mostly on my front but without any pressure on my belly.

TMB I hope everything is ok! 

MamaTex the position of your placenta would definitely impact when you are able to start feeling the baby! Some people with an anterior placenta can't feel anything until the movements are strong enough to move their whole belly & DH can feel it too.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lil foosh I hope DS gets better soon. I feel myself coming down with something again. 3rd time so far during this pregnancy and it's frustrating :growlmad:

SM I can't sleep on my stomach and try hard to stay on the left like they say but often wake up on my back. Do you have a bump at all?

Afm had my anomaly scan done today at 19 weeks! I can't wait for you all to have it done it makes it all so very real. He's gotten so big and looks so much more like a baby. He is in the 90th percentile for his size and that makes me a little nervous with the gestational diabetes because they can get too big and it isn't even a factor yet. The only thing they saw that could be an issue was that one of his kidneys is wide which most likely means a build up of fluid because it isn't draining properly. I will have a repeat u/s for that in 10 weeks. Hopefully it will resolve on its own and if not will have to be dealt with after he's born. One day at a time... i will have more visits all 3rd tri anyways because if the diabetes but he's beautiful and rig jut now I am the luckiest woman in the world :cloud9:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Peachy!! So awesome that we are getting closer to everyone's anatomy/anomaly scans! Hopefully the kidney resolves itself. Do you have diabetes normally or a history of GD?


----------



## Peachy1584

No I don't but my sister did have it with her 3rd baby. Not sure if that means anything. I don't go about anything the easy way : ). Hopefully none of you have to deal with it. I was tested early because a urine sample showed issues but most don't get tested until 24 or 28 weeks I think.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :wave: I'm still here, just been busy. My appointment last week was good. Heart rate was low, at 130, but doctor assured me that baby was most likely sleeping. I'm with you all on the movement....not 100% sure it's baby all the time but pretty sure I've felt something! 

Lilfoosh - Hope today, and the rest of the week whiz by! This is a huge milestone for you. Hope DS is feeling better soon and that you manage to avoid getting whatever he has!

Peach - Glad your scan went well. Hope the kidney issue clears up on its own. Sorry about the GD, it's good they caught it early. I'm really hoping to avoid it as I already have large babies without the addition of diabetes!

Sm - I'm a tummy sleeper as well....just starting to get uncomfortable the last few weeks. I'm using pillows to prop my body in to comfy positions. My DH is not happy with the amount of pillows making their way in to our bed! Haha

Tex - GL at your scan this week! Are you going to find out what you shot growing in there??!! Hope your DH can make it so you have some help with dd. Be sure to update us when you get a chance.


----------



## flou

Lilfoosh I'm glad you have passed this milestone. I don't really think I will believe this could be my take home baby until its in my arms. But getting through milestones is definitely reassuring.

peachy great news about the scan. I have mine on the 3rd November and I will be 20+3 by then. Can't wait and also nervous as I hope everything is ok with my bub.

mamatex i wish i could be more certain about movements. I feel this mild fluttering and I think its my little one but then I think was I just imagining it. I can't wait to feel proper kicks. Then it will probably keep me up at night!

I've been really busy with work lately and its definitely taking its toll. I think I would be tired anyway but being pregnant I think is making me extra tired. I'm glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm 18 weeks 1 day and having anatomy scan on Friday. I'm freaking nervous. I also am not showing yet so it's all a little nerve wracking.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Of course Lamago! Congratulations, how has your pregnancy been so far?


----------



## Tmb0047

Flou - I can't seem to ever get caught up on sleep either....always feeling drained. I guess it's better then whole pregnancy morning sickness I suppose! Hope work slows down for you :)

Welcome lamago! Hope your pregnancy has been good to you this far. Your scan is so close!


----------



## Peachy1584

Flou I know exactly what you mean! It helps being able to feel him all the time and the scan yesterday went a long way in helping me to "believe" that he's coming and he's all mine!

Hello Lamago hope it goes perfectly for you!

Ladies I bought a snoogle on amazon for $60 with a cover included and it's by far my best investment. Any one having a hard time sleeping or getting comfy should invest in one especially since we are all going to get much bigger : ). Oh in case anyone hasn't heard of it it's a pregnancy pillow : )


----------



## swampmaiden

just a bit of a bump here... tho I swear I just look like Im fat with a beer belly more than a cute pregnancy bump, but oh well

and Im a sweet potato today lol


----------



## lamago

Thanks ladies. I had a scare at 12 weeks when i started bleeding but everything has gone well since then. They didn't know why i bled. It lasted two days. I too am having a hard believeing this is actually happening! We were ttc for two years!


----------



## MamaTex

Hey all!! :) Sitting down and taking a break from all the bustling I have been doing this morning. I have been growing more tired again. I don't feel as exhausted as I did in the first trimester but the tiredness is creeping back in the evenings. I did manage to cook dinner last night so I am hoping I start to feel a bit better soon. 

Things with me have been going good. I am finally feeling little taps that I know isn't gas!! And yesterday, we went to the anatomy scan. Baby is estimated to weigh 11 oz and everything looked good with HER!!! Yes yes, we are having another little girl!! I was thrown off because I felt deep down inside the baby was a boy, but we weren't disappointed. I asked my husband if he wanted to go for a third and try for a boy. He said, "Nope! Two is enough!" Lol. So it looks like he will be outnumbered ;)


----------



## swampmaiden

nice, MamaTex, congrats!! :pink:

I grew up as the oldest of 2 girls, and it was just fine.. my dad was a good sport about being outnumbered, but he loves us both so we never really felt the lack of a boy/brother. 

And I feel ya on the tiredness.. its not quite as bad as the first tri, but I still will take an occasional nap sometimes. 

and lamago, Im glad your spotting scare has went away.. how far along are you now?


----------



## flou

Mamatex congratulations on being team pink! I can't wait to find out what our little one is. Nearly everyone thinks boy but I really have no clue. I don't mind either way. Just got to wait another two more weeks.

I'm also feeling very tired. Keep going to sleep really early on in the evening and I wake up cos of strange dreams and needing the loo.


----------



## lamago

I'm 18 w 6 days. Anatomy scan went well but I was not given a weight. We are having boy #1


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations mama tex. I have my scan tomorrow and can't wait to be able to give bump more of an identity

I've joined a pregnancy yoga class too! Has anyone else tried it? I absolutely love it!

I know what you mean about the sleep patterns too. They change all the time! Not as bad as the first trimester so far though!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lamago congrats on your little boy!

Lbrum best of luck tomorrow can't wait to hear what you're having!

Is everyone else going to find out about baby or will anyone stay team yellow?


----------



## Lbrum

Had my scan today and we're having a boy. All looking good but measuring a week ahead on size so looks like a big baby


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay! Congrats on the good scans and boys ladies!! 

I worked on the baby room this weekend, it's not quite done but this is what I have so far. My scan is a week today! Definitely feeling more real now.
 



Attached Files:







20141019_175527.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3









20141019_175553.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









20141019_175624.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lbrum

Wow, it looks fantastic


----------



## swampmaiden

wow Foosh, the baby room looks great! I need to get on the ball lol I havent bought one single thing yet for the baby.. :\

Im still team yellow.. I wont be finding out the gender for another few weeks yet, but its coming up quick!! :happydance:


----------



## lamago

Wow, I need to start moving!


----------



## kits

Your nursery looks awesome LilFoosh!!

So happy with everyone's progress! Beginning to all feel a it more real now :flower:

It's been a while since I've replied, but I've still been stalking. Life gets so crazy!

I'm now 20w2days & a banana! Woop! Had my scan first thing yesterday morning & all is looking well. Little one is still really mischievous in there, had to take a break from the scam for chocolate & coffee (sonographers orders) to get the correct views, boy do we have a wiggling, kicking, stretching baby! We're ecstatic & giddy :happydance:

I was ridiculously tempted but we are staying team YELLOW :wohoo:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies! I had fun. And don't worry Lamago & SM! We had most of that stuff already I just painted the room, shelves and the dresser. There are a few things that are new- the car seat boxed in the corner, blanket, sheet and pack of muslins on the footstool- and I made the mobile (which I am pretty proud of!), but for the most part everything was bought for DS & ^DS2^.

Glad that you are still around and everything is going well Kits! Congrats on the great scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lil foosh love the nursery! Makes me feel so far behind but if it were mine I would just sit in there all day : )

Kit congrats and way to stay strong!

AFM on Sunday when going down to do laundry I fell down quite a few steps and as soon as I hit the first (very hard) i felt very wet. Talk about panic. Turns out after much stress and anxiety that it was just pee. Thank God. So if any of you ladies take a spill just remember that baby is very well insulated in there and it's you that will take the brunt of it. My backside is very bruised and I'm sore and feel like an idiot but he's ok and that's all that matters : )


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh Peachy, that sucks!! But I'm very glad that baby is ok. :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Sorry about the fall. Good thing it's just bruised.


----------



## kits

Glad you're ok Peachy! You must've been so anxious!


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks ladies. I just wanted everyone to know so in case it happens to you especially with snow and ice coming up soon you don't freak out like I did because everything is ok. Is anyone having Braxton hicks contractions? They don't hurt of course just squeeze for half a minute.


----------



## Tmb0047

Peachy - Glad you and baby are okay :) That must have been quite the scare! It really is amazing just how cushioned and protected our little ones are....especially while they are still tucked in relatively low.

Foosh - Your nursery is really cute! We are in the process of searching for a double bed to slide under our oldest loft bed. Our 10 year old is very excited to share a room with his 2 year old brother. Figure we will room them together until the new little one is sleeping thru the night and we will reassess the bedroom situation at that point. We've got 4 bedrooms (including ours) so someone will be sharing for quite a while!

Congrats to the ladies who've recently found out baby's sex! Boys and girls! Yay! Is anyone staying team yellow with me??!!

My 20 week scan is booked for next Thursday (the 30th). I'll be 19+3 and I'm thinking we may bring the kids with us :) I've got an appointment just before the ultrasound so we will be hearing baby on the doppler before the scan so I'll be reassured that all is well before we bring the kids in.


----------



## swampmaiden

glad youre okay, peachy. I had a similar scare... got hit by a car rolling thru a stop sign to make a right while I was in the crosswalk. But apart from a very bruised leg, baby is just fine. Although last thing I need after so many mc is to have a scare like that just when Im starting to get comfortable with the idea that this baby is for real .. people need to slow down and not be in such a hurry all the time!


----------



## Peachy1584

SM so glad you're ok! That was my thoughts on it exactly. Haven't I been through enough? Finally we get far enough to feel confident and something stupid has to happen. Baby is so safe in there though and I just noticed where you are so you don't have to worry about slipping on ice : ). We need bubbles to groove around in until our babies get here. Of course then we think they need their own bubbles : )


----------



## flou

Peachy and swampmaiden so glad both you and your little ones are ok. That must have been so scary!


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks ladies.. yeah, I dont have to worry about ice here, but southern California drivers have a bad reputation for a reason.. and cities are not designed for pedestrians or bicycles, which is pretty sad. 

Main thing tho is that both our babies are just fine.. I read somewhere that a pregnant belly is the worlds most sophisticated shock absorbancy system and a fall/accident would have to practically put you in the hospital to it to even affect the baby... so thats comforting. 

Also, Lbrum... you consider changing the front page to list our due dates/genders? We're all getting way past the point of freaking out over our BFPs and first trimester concerns... its really great how we are all in the middle of our second trimesters with our rainbow babies! Perhaps we should reflect that finally in the first page, make March Rainbows slightly more official? :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Back from our 20 week scan. We have to be re-scanned as they weren't able to get several of the important bits and my doc was not impressed with the quality of the pics they did get so he is talking about redoing the whole thing... but they were able to confirm that we are team :pink: DH and I are excited (as is my mum)... DS still keeps saying he thinks it's a boy :rofl:


----------



## Lbrum

Of course am. how do I do it? Can you all post your due dates and whether you're blue, pink or yellow and I'll update (as soon as I can work out how lol)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I think you just have to go back and edit the first post

I'm the 22nd, :pink:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lil foosh huge congratulations! That's amazing and it's even fun to get another go at your scan!

Lbrum I don't know how to do a ticker but if you go to user cp and then to edit signature you can write things about yourself that will come up every time you post like mine does.


----------



## kits

Team YELLOW!!! Due March 8th I believe. I ovulated 3 weeks late so that date is a tiny bit iffy.

Lil Foosh, darn what a shame! You get another chance at looking at your little girl ;)

In the UK it looks like I won't get another scan unless something isn't going to plan, so I'm definitely going private for a few! Just not sure I can wait until Christmas when my sister comes over.

Lots of hugs ladies, so happy we've made it this far <3 :flower:


----------



## kits

Lbrum, to add a ticker you have to get the code from whichever website you want the code from. For instance if you want a fruit ticker then go to thebump.com, https://global.thebump.com/tickers/
fill out your date, etc. And then create it in the color you want. When done it gives you a variety of codes depending on the website you want to use it on. Babyandbump uses bbbcode, not HTML. Copy that snippet of code
If you go to edit signature under USER CP (control panel) it'll tell you what kind of code you need. Then you just paste it into the box.

That's how I have my anniversary hearts.

Just search Google for: pregnancy forum ticker & you'll get a few websites that have different ones.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I don't think Lbrum wants to add a ticker, I'm pretty sure she wants to update our front page with our stats. Like I said, I'm pretty sure you just go back and edit that first post. :)

Thanks ladies. I get scanned every week right now, so seeing the baby isn't a problem. I really didn't like that it took us all day (literally from 8:45 to 2:30 including the drive) and we didn't get any information except to confirm it's a girl- I found out on Thursday, this was just confirmation. It wasn't my normal doc and he wouldn't give me any info, even when I asked if everything they could see was ok. So I am more than a little upset for the waste of time and the fact that there still could be an issue. 

In addition they had to do an internal scan to check my cervix (as they only did abdom at the anatomy scan) and the nurse measured my cervix as 3.4-3.9 cms... which normally is really good, except mine measured 4.6 on Thursday. So now I have to go in this Thursday and have them measure again to see if it is even shorter. If it is shorter I will probably freak out and I can't go to see my grandparents for my grandpa's bday this weekend. :(

Obviously you guys got the short version yesterday! I was tired and upset, so I didn't want to go on a major rant :flower:


----------



## Lbrum

Haha thanks guys but lilfooshfoosh was right. I've just updated the first page with mine, kits and lilfoosh's details. Anyone else who wants to go on the list just remind me of due dates, etc and I'll update


----------



## Tmb0047

March 23 and team yellow :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Lbrum March 10th and blue!

Lil foosh I'm sorry. Try not to be discouraged though because many babies are uncooperative so parents have to go back. Try to take it as a good sign that she's so feisty. Has to mean she's healthy : )


----------



## lamago

I'm due march 16 team blue


----------



## lamago

I also have to do a rescan because they didn't get the full picture of the cord. It's kinda nice I get a second scan. I'm still not showing much or feeling too much just tummy spasms once in a while. I can't be sure if it's the baby or regular muscles or gas. ;)


----------



## MissJenn_xx

EDD: March 8th Team :blue:


----------



## Tmb0047

Scan this afternoon :) I'm pretty excited to see this little one again :) Feeling pretty reassured that all is well....in the mornings and evenings while lying down I can feel baby kicking from the outside....it's light, but definately there :) So nice!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

How'd it go Tmb? 

I had another appointment today as well and then ended up finishing my anatomy scan. Everything is perfect! yay My cervix was also 4.7 again, so that is YAY too. And my doc is going to talk to the doc I saw on Monday to tell him not to be such a douche...apparently the report from my first anatomy scan said everything was normal but they got suboptimal shots of the heart, spine, kidneys and nose/lips, so there was no reason that the other doc couldn't have at least told me that much. Overall good day!


----------



## Tmb0047

Scan went great! Baby was asleep and laying in a bad position for getting good pics of the heart. After a walk around the hospital baby finally woke up and cooperated :) We wouldn't have gotten to find out the sex even if we wanted to as baby's legs were crossed tightly! Yay me, for staying team yellow! I must say, I am slightly envious if those of you who know what you're having :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Lil foosh so glad you everything is perfect!

Tmb congrats on a great scan! Yay for baby for not letting you peek!


----------



## Lbrum

Hey guys, I've been updating with due dates as and when you've been asking me to. Sm, I still don't have yours? Also, what did we decide to change the name of the group to?


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, I havent been on again... this time due to internet problems.. Im going into Netflix withdrawls lol

Lbrum, the front page looks nice :) My EDD is March 18th... as for a name, I suggested Pots o Gold, but if any body has any other suggestions, Im open. I just thought theres always a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow, since these will be our rainbow babies

and Yay for those of you with good scans.. Foosh, glad things are going well especially for you

I also finally got insurance so now I finally have a date for my anatomy ultrasound! Its 11/11 @ 11a lol so I'll finally know the gender of the baby at 22 weeks

Even tho I have insurance now, Im still sticking with my midwives at the Birth Center. I dont mind paying out of pocket for them, but if anything god forbid goes wrong or not normal, at least now the insurance will cover a hospital visit

Other than that, hope you all had a great Halloween! I took my 6 yo nephew trick or treating and got to 'tax' his candy so I now have a pile of chocolate that def wont be lasting long


----------



## flou

Hi ladies glad to hear about all the great news of good scans. I've got mine tomorrow and we hope to find out the gender. My due date is the 20th March and hopefully I will update you all on what team we are on tomorrow.


----------



## Lbrum

Ok I've gone with pots of gold 

Good luck for tomorrow flou, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks Lbrum for updating everything!

Thanks to you too SM! I'm really glad you got your insurance sorted out. It must be a weight lifted. 

DS went trick or treating for about 45 minutes so he didn't get a lot but DH decided to go discount candy shopping yesterday and got about $50 worth of stuff so I've still got piles of stuff around!


----------



## Peachy1584

SM yay for a scan date! Right around the corner!

Flou can't wait for an update on your lo!


----------



## flou

Scan went really well and little one is as healthy as they can tell. So really happy and relieved. And we are having a boy! Me and DH went out to dinner to celebrate. I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay, Flou! Congrats :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Congratulations Flou! Seems like we have a lot of boys on this thread!


----------



## Tmb0047

[URL=https://s1127.photobucket.com/user/tmb0047/media/EFA5E1CC-1E18-483E-A802-D8E5EDF6CD4E.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l637/tmb0047/EFA5E1CC-1E18-483E-A802-D8E5EDF6CD4E.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is me :) Anyone else have belly shots?!


----------



## Tmb0047

Congrats on the boy, flou :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

You look cute Tmb!! I was just telling DH the other night that I want to start doing more consistant belly shots. I think we will do one on Sunday since that is when I change to the next week. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I forgot to do the belly shot on Sunday.... surprise! lol :blush:

But I remembered this morning, so here is 21+2

Sorry, for the long pity party coming up in 3...2...1....

I had a bad day yesterday! DH was driving me nuts with all kinds of stuff and the horrific heartburn I've had for the last 2 weeks finally broke me down. I talked to DH, he was apologetic so we will see... Just one of the few reasons I was upset with him is because he never used to drink (like never, when we met he had never finished an alcoholic beverage) but I used to go out drinking with friends frequently. I would love to sit and have a nice dinner and share a bottle of wine or have a beer together or something! Since we have been together we both have impacted the other's drinking- I don't drink nearly as much and he has started to tolerate a cider or beer here and there (especially at the cottage). Then at Christmas last year he asked for supplies to make his own cider, which I got for him... and then I found out I was pregnant on Dec 21st. So he started making cider and has gotten into brewing beer, we even made a wine between my loss and this pregnancy. Now he is drinking every night with dinner or after dinner, he isn't getting drunk but he is drinking when I can't- which bothers me a bit- and he is also asking me to smell and critic the colour & clarity of it! Just rub it in a bit more there babe...

So I flipped last night and then he poured his beer down the drain which bothered me even more because it was such a waste. I was trying to point out how insensitive he was being.

Anyway, I have been pregnant for 9 of the last 12 months but I don't have my baby yet and now I have heartburn after I consume anything, even water or a banana or oatmeal or pretty much anything besides gingerale. And I'm scared I'm going to end up with GD. The heartburn never let up with DS until he was born so I am going to ask my doc about it on Thursday as I won't make it through 3-4 more months of this.
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flou

:hugs: lilfoosh. I think I would have had what I've been calling my pregnant lady strop. I'm lucky in the sense that DH doesn't really drink much. But I can sympathise a bit with the heartburn. I had it really bad last week which prevented me from sleeping. So I was surviving on a few days on just a few hours sleep a night. I hope your heartburn eases soon.


----------



## Tmb0047

Cute bump lilfoosh :) Hope the heartburn eases up for you. I've had one bout if it this pregnancy. As for the drinking, I feel ya! They should give it up with us!

Flou - nice to hear from you :)

How is everyone? Sitting comfortably is the 2nd trimester?!

I guess the next few weeks will be brining us all to viability stage :) yay!


----------



## lamago

When is viability stage?


----------



## Tmb0047

Baby is considered viable at 24 weeks :) There would be some huge hurdles to overcome and medical intervention would be required....but our little babies can survive at (around) the 24th week!


----------



## lamago

Good to know. Keep growing little babies!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Heya, just checking in. I did end up getting moved to biweekly appointments as of yesterday, yay! So I don't have to go back again until Nov. 27th :) They did go over all the contact info and what I am supposed to do if I have any symptoms of labour etc, which made me a little nervous but I know it was just a precaution. 

I also was told I can take Zantac for the heartburn and oh my gosh it works so well. I ate dinner last night with no fear! 

SwampMaiden I hope you are doing ok! I might be remembering wrong, but I thought you had a scan near the beginning of Nov (the 7th maybe?). Also, less than 2 weeks until you see DH for Thanksgiving, right?!?

The next big thing I'm waiting for is viability! Then 3rd tri/christmas and once I hit 30 weeks I will be happy as a pig in shi...mud. My mum had twins 15 years ago at 30 weeks and they both made it, so I will be way more comfortable to pass that milestone.

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies!! It's been so quiet in here, I guess with American Thanksgiving & Christmas coming up people are probably busy.

On Sunday we went to my parents house for our annual Christmas season kick off get-together. We have roasted chestnuts, hot cocoa with mini marshmallows and watch the Santa Claus Parade, then we have dinner! It was fun, my mum started her Christmas decorating and it felt very festive. My mum & I (and really my mum's whole side of the family) really love Christmas, we have so many traditions it's ridiculous, but we live about 5 house away from each other so it makes things pretty easy. My DH is a bit grinchy, he used to hate Christmas carols and would generally be grumpy until boxing day. He has gotten much better though! Christmases were not as special for him when he was younger, but the last 10 years he has been exposed to my family and our Christmases and now he genuinely gets excited which is fun. Our son loves Christmas too which helps DH get in the spirit... and I don't let him wait until the week before Christmas to do his shopping.

How is everyone else doing? Anyone doing anything fun soon?


----------



## flou

I love Christmas too! I'm so busy at work that I don't really feel in the festive spirit at the mo. But we are busy making sorting out dates for meeting up with family and friends during the Christmas period and that gets me quite excited. Give me another few weeks and I will turn into a big kid. 

I hope everyone is doing ok. I think our lil man is on a growth spurt because I definitely look and feel alot bigger this week than last week. And I'm feeling more and stronger kicks and movement.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, I havent been on for a few weeks due to internet problems, which hopefully will be resolved by the 15th of next month. Its been a real pain lol

Anyways, just wanted to let you all know I have otherwise been doing Great! and i found out that I am Team PINK!! :pink: woohoo baby girl :happydance:

I am very thankful for my growing bump, even when shes digging her feet into my bladder in the middle of the night and waking me up. Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving, I'll try to check in before then. :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Happy V-Day to my little rainbow baby :) We've reached viability!

How has everyone been? Us ladies are so quiet! 

Not much to report here. Christmas tree is up and I've got most of my gifts bought. I will probably start the wrapping process in the next week or so. Wheat her has been cold here.....-28 Celsius this morning! Brrrr....glad I'm a stay at home mom and don't have to head out in the cool this morning!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay for V-day!! Mine was just yesterday, so very excited here as well.

We don't have our tree yet but will be getting it probably this coming weekend. DS is excited as he started his advent calendar this morning. And we did our exterior lights and put up the interior decor yesterday. I finished my shopping on Saturday, DH says he still has a few things to pick up. 

It hasn't been that cold here yet, yesterday was +10 so we didn't need our hats/mitts/scarves! Today is a much more winter appropriate 0- ish celsius


----------



## swampmaiden

Winter appropriate temps.. Lol! It's been 70s, 80s here.. I hate it.. I miss wearing all the cute winter layers. 
Glad everyone's thanksgiving went well.. Mine was very lovely.. Full of family, food, love... As it should be. 
I saw hubby too over the weekend, it was great. Now he's returned to finish up his semester and he'll be back for a whole month in just a week and a half. 
We probably won't have a big Xmas this year because we have to move out in 2 weeks. Fun


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Swamp are you moving to a new city or new place in the same city? I hate moving! DH and I both moved 3 times in 3 years (once separately and then twice together), when we move into our house- 8 years ago- we decided that we wouldn't move again, unless absolutely necessary, until we retire! 

If DH is back in a little over a week and you are moving in 2 weeks it sounds like at least he will be there to help! I hope you guys don't have too much heavy stuff... are other people helping or are you paying a service or anything?


----------



## flou

Yay for reaching v day! I got there last Friday. I'm impressed that people are so organised for Christmas. I've bought a few presents and that's early for me. And we bought our first thing for the baby at the weekend. We bought a travel cot which comes with its own bouncer, you can either clip it on to the travel cot or use it free standing. It was in the sale so I bit the bullet and bought it. Quite scary tho. I'm having it delivered to my parents house as I'm not ready to have baby stuff in the house yet. Anyway I'm glad everyone is doing well. Next milestone the third trimester! Can't believe its not long now.


----------



## swampmaiden

Foosh, we're just moving most stuff into a storage unit and I'm moving in with my dad until the birth, then I'll be joining my husband up north in the city hes going to school. And yeah he'll definitely be here to help, along with some other family members. And I agree, moving is the pits. I can't wait to finally buy a house and just not move anymore!

Flou, you and I have nearly the same due date... We'll be hitting 3rd tri right on Christmas day. I can't believe how fast our pregnancies have been progressing!


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies. I'm glad everyone is doing well and hopefully enjoying the holidays so far. I've been shopping like crazy for xmas and spent a lot so far : ). I am 26 weeks today and have my 3D u/s on the 18th which I'm super excited for. I can't wait to see him! I plan on sharing the video with my family on xmas. So glad we are all hitting the stage where our babies will be fine even if something happened and they came early. It'll probably go slow again after the holidays but for now time is speeding by because everything is so busy.


----------



## flou

I hadn't realised we were entering third tri at Christmas. So excited! Both for getting to the next stage and for Christmas.

I had an appointment with my GP on Thursday. This also coincided with the one year anniversary of my second mc. It felt quite emotional hearing our lil man's heartbeat on the same day a year before I had lost my second pregnancy. I felt very humble and thankful for the lil one I'm currently carrying.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Flou we've been thinking the same thing. It's very humbling to think back to where we were just a year ago- we were putting a dossier together to adopt and had just finished the mandatory training. We were devastated by our loss but also grateful for that pregnancy because it helped us get here. And I know I couldn't have had that baby and this one.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? I've got my MIL staying with me until Christmas eve. I get on quite well with her but she can be quite bossy. With my own mum I can tell her where to go but the constant telling me what I should and shouldn't be doing is getting to me a little. Its not about anything big either. I will just go to the kitchen to start on dinner or something and its a case of where are you going, what are you doing are you ok. Most of the time she is trying to be helpful but with hormones finding it very difficult. DH does stand up for me and acts as a buffer. Also I woke up this morning and noticed on the t-shirt I had been wearing in bed I had leaked breastmilk for the first time. I wondered what the hell it was and figured it out by the position on the t-shirt. Oh the glamorous sides of pregnancy!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Everything is going well here! I have my last high risk appointment tomorrow.

That's difficult Flou, only a couple of days to go. I think I'm going to have to dig out some nipple pads too...boobs were sore and tingly last night

I hope everything is going well with everyone else. Happy holidays!!


----------



## Tmb0047

All is well with me :)

We traded our truck in for a minivan the other day. And our youngest has been moved out of his room/crib and in to his big boy bed in the room he is now sharing with his older brother. Now just getting ready for Christmas...we are spending the holidays here at home so it hasn't been too busy!

Glad to see you ladies are well :) Our group gets so quiet at times! Not sure if anyone is in Facebook? Feel free to add me if you are.... tasha mae lappage (my profile pic is a wedding pic)


----------



## swampmaiden

yeah, holidays have been busy... and I just moved out of my house too, and now that Im entering third tri, Im starting to get tired again. 

Got some cooking to do for the holidays, Im thinking of making a batch of ricotta cheese from scratch. Should be interesting!


----------



## kits

Hi ladies :hi:

Merry late Christmas, Happy New Year & more importantly, happy 3rd trimester :happydance: :happydance:

I think everything is going well, apart from having been really sick recently. Started with a cold just before christmas that turned into a sinus infection which is still lingering :grr: :finger: so after a couple of days of coughing like crazy baby had some reduced movement (or at least I thought it did) so I went to hospital to be monitored & my little monkey was moving like crazy just it had changed positions that's why I felt them a little less. :dohh:

Not packed bag yet although I keep getting advised to do so since my belly is so huge, yep I keep getting the shock & awe look when I say I still have 8 weeks. I mean people really do pity me :haha: I'm a lot less comfortable than I was 2nd tri but I'm not sure if that's just because I'm so sick.

In terms of preparation, I have absolutely no idea but I don't think I'm doing too bad in terms of shopping but I haven't actually begun on nursery.

Really looking forward to hear how everyone is getting along, lots of love & best wishes :yipee:


----------



## Lbrum

Hey Kits, nice to hear you're still doing well 

I got told off by my midwife at my 28 week appointment for not packing my bag so I did it before my 31 week appointment. Still a few bits missing but it's pretty much done. Not done anything on the nursery yet but starting to put wheels in motion now.

Sometimes it all seems real and then other times it still doesn't. I do keep getting these flashes wherei realise I'm going to have to get this baby out of me at some point lol!


----------



## kits

Good to hear from you too Lbrum :winkwink:

That's funny you got told off, i guess i should go ahead and pack mine even though my mw hasn't mentioned it.

Yea, I know what you mean... I'm really trying not to think about labour because at like 27 weeks I had a bit of bleeding so I went to the hospital and they had to check me down there & boy, I was squealing like a pig!!! It really hurt and i thought they were pulling all sorts apart. I usually pride myself with my pain threshold so thought I wouldn't be too much of a softie, but now I don't know how I'm going to make it trying to push a baby out :blush::nope:

Thanks for the catch up!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I am glad to hear everything is going well. Everything is going well here. I had a chest infection last week which aggrevated my asthma. My doc put me on a course of steroid tablets which he reassured me would be fine for baby. Luckily that worked and I am all better now. I also had a couple days of reduced movement after coughing constantly. I guessed I kept my lil man from sleeping and resting and then as my coughing eased his movements picked up again. I still feel I have so much still to do before my lil ones arrival and sometimes it still doesn't feel real that I might actually be a mum very soon!


----------



## swampmaiden

Glad to hear from everyone!!

Lbrum, I think the same thing... no matter what, one way or another this baby has to come out!!

Anybody have any baby showers coming up soon? Mine is the 7th of February. Im waiting until after that to prepare my birth bag. I cant even believe my due date is less than 9 weeks away...

Other than all that, im doing great!! Been going to my classes and moved out of my apartment in December, so just trying to settle into a new routine.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies how is everyone? Everything is fine here. I just seem to be busy with appointments. I had an antenatal class last weekend which mainly confirmed to me what I already know. I discussed my birth plan with my mw an I've decided to opt for a water birth and gas and air. But if I feel the pain is too much I have asked for pethidine. I'm starting to feel like I am ready now and it feels like this might actually happen.


----------



## Peachy1584

Flou of course it's going to happen! Everyone is getting so close now. Will hubby join you in the the water? Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## lamago

Peachy is that a 3d ultrasound on your pic?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I kept meaning to post here, but I've been so busy with work: tax season and training my replacement!

Besides heartburn, achey hips/joints and sleeping poorly I'm doing great. We have our c-section scheduled for March 13th, so a little under 5 weeks to go.

I hope everyone else is doing well. We are so close! Yesterday, my dad said "It will be a relief when the baby is finally here. You're almost done." So true! Obviously once they are here we will have new worries, but it's different. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lamago yes it is. We had one done around 28 or 29 weeks I think? Terrible I can't remember but it was neat and totally worth it! Do you have the option of doing one?

Baby Camden as been measuring large (4 weeks ahead) for quite a long time. I am 36 weeks tomorrow and see the perinatologist to see what he recommends and we will decide if we will induce at 37 or 38 weeks. I am trying to avoid a csection if possible. With gestational diabetes you can't tell if they have the shoulder issue until birth. My last u/s had estimated him at 8lb10oz already. Hopefully that proves to be inaccurate at the specialist tomorrow.


----------



## flou

8lb10 already! I hope they have that wrong. I have heard that determining weight through scan or measurements isn't always accurate. 

DH doesn't want to get in the pool with me but will help me with massages and encouragement. Which is fine by me. I have explicitly told family members that I don't want anyone else at the hospital until our little man is born. My soon to be sil said she would be over when they hear I'm in labour. I was very gracious and just said thank you but I don't want anyone else there but DH. I've said they can visit us in hospital once he is born. Is anyone else having to set ground rules for family/friends?


----------



## lamago

Peachy, that's the best one I've seen. We decided not to do one. Hope the specialist gives you a more reasonable measurement. 

I haven't had anyone suggest being present during labor but I'm sure my family while in the hospital waiting room.

I can't believe we're getting so close!


----------



## Tmb0047

Flou - I am jeleous of your water birth plan. There are no hospitals in my province that offer it. I could have gone with a midwife in Winnipeg and had one, but I didn't feel comfortable or confident with the midwife I was given. Hope all goes smooth for you :)

Peachy - 8'10 already! Holy cow! With half a pound added weekly at this point I sure hope they are off! My last was an even 9lbs so I'm a little worried about this one being bigger....the doctor said yesterday that baby doesn't feel overly large at this point :)

So who in here is due first? I can't remember.....

I had my 34 week check yesterday and all is well. Baby is still head down but not yet engaged. I didn't gain any weight in the last 4 weeks! I was surprised by that as I feel like I have gained. BP was nice and low. I go in next at 37 weeks at which time I'll have my GBS swab done. Only weird thing going on is a numb spot on the top, right dude of my bump. I pulled a muscle there a few weeks back while coughing and once the pain subsided it just went numb?!?! Doctor figures something has been pinched and should heal up soon or after baby comes.


----------



## lamago

I'm due March 16. MY next scan is at almost 37'weeks then I start going I once a week.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

8.3.15 kits team yellow
8.3.15 miss jenn team blue
10.3.15 peachy1584 team blue
12.3.15 lbrum team blue
16.3.15 lamago team blue
18.3.15 swampmaiden team yellow
20.3.15 flou team yellow
22.3.15 lilfooshfoosh team pink
23.3.15 tmb007 team yellow

That's from the first page! I'm actually scheduled for a c-section on March 13th though, so my babe won't be making an appearance any later than that. 

Flou, my ILs were originally planning on being out of the country for the entire month of March (plans were made well after we told them of the pregnancy). DH ended up telling them that he was disappointed and upset with them for not wanting to even be in the country when our baby is born and MIL did a complete 180 and started talking about moving in with us for a week or two! We had already talked about it in advance luckily, so his response was a quick no. He told them that they are welcome to come visit at the hospital, it would be appreciated if they wanted to take DS on a day trip here or there and help with laundry or housework but that if anything else was needed we would let them know. MIL is still trying to wiggle her way into spending a night- or several- (they only live 40 minutes away). Our answer will remain consistent though no matter how many different ways she tries to present her case!


----------



## Lbrum

Hey ladies, it's March  any signs for anyone yet? I just want him out now lol but I'm convinced I'll go over!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello :wave: I'm still around :)

I'm still preggers....I've been drinking my raspberry lead tea in hopes of not going over due. Still have 20 days to go!


----------



## flou

I had the feeling like AF is coming for most of today. My lower back aches and I did have that dull menstrual like ache for a few hours. But I don't think it is necessarily going to happen soon. I've still got just over 2 weeks until my edd. I think it is actually because of bubs' head engaging and him pushing down. He has definitely dropped tho.


----------



## swampmaiden

Im hoping to go a little over my due date.. Trying to manifest the 20th.

I'm also not having anyone come to the birth other than hubby. My mom tried to insist, and I had to be firm about my decision.. She was a little hurt but I'd rather that than have my labor stall out bc my mom is annoying me or something. 

So anyone have weird weight gain? From Jan- Feb I gained 2 lbs, then Feb 1- Feb 15 I gained 10 lbs, then since Feb 15 I've LOST 6 lbs! So now I'm at a net total of 31 lbs. And I only get weighed at doctors appt so it's always same scale. 

Glad that everyone is doing so well, I can't believe our rainbows are practically here!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! 

My section has been moved up to this Friday because we discovered the cord is around baby's neck. I'm excited but worried, I just want everything to be ok.

Swamp, for the weight gain thing- I was gaining very slowly (14 lbs in 32 weeks) then in the last month I've gained almost 10 lbs! Dr is not concerned though and at the end is when the baby gains quickly.

Good luck to everyone!! So close now


----------



## Tmb0047

Foosh - That's a little scary that the cord is around baby's neck! Glad they are aware of it though. Friday?! 2 days till you meet your wee one!

Swampmaiden - Lets switch due dates. I'll give you the 23rd so I can move up a few days ;) I'm really hoping to not go late. As for weight, I'll update tomorrow after my appointment! 

How's everyone else?!


----------



## flou

Foosh I hope everything went well for you yesterday and you have a healthy little rainbow to cuddle.

Not much to report here. I had one day earlier in the week where it felt like my period was due but it all went away. I guess its just my body gearing up for the big event. I am not due for nearly another two weeks but I hope he doesn't keep me waiting too much longer after that.


----------



## Tmb0047

Still no baby announcements, eh?! 

SM - My weight the other day was up another 9lbs. The appointment prior to that I stayed the sane for 4 weeks. So in total I am up 29lbs. 

Flou - Seems like the period cramping is pretty normal. It really could happen any day now though!

Afm - Dr informed that baby has dropped low in my pelvis which explains my need to pee every 2 hours at night! She didn't do an internal so I have no clue what my cervix is like. Next appointment is on the 16th.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, Charlotte Louise was born yesterday at 4:35 pm; 6lbs 14oz. The cord was wrapped tightly around her neck twice but she did amazing. We are both doing well, I'm not on any pain meds and should be released tomorrow! 

I hope everyone else has the same success.


----------



## flou

Congratulations foosh! Charlotte Louise is such a pretty name.


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations  xxx


----------



## Lbrum

By the way ladies I'll be updating the first page as and when people announce so we can keep track


----------



## swampmaiden

Congrats Foosh :)

Very happy to hear that things went well, despite the possible complication!

Im about to hit 39 weeks on Wednesday... really hoping the baby can hang tight until just past her due date. Adult schedules being what they are and everything lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Huge congratulations foosh!!

My Camden Titus arrived 2-25-15 which was a day shy of 2 weeks early weighing 9lbs5oz and almost 22 inches long. He turned 2 weeks yesterday and I'm utterly exhausted but completely in love :cloud9:

Can't wait to hear about more arrivals soon!


----------



## Lbrum

Congratulations Peachy xx


----------



## flou

Congratulations peachy!

I had a bit of a worrisome couple of days. I went for a routine mw appointment and my blood pressure was up to high, 140/100, at the point they were thinking of medicating. Also mw wanted me to have a growth scan as my chart was looking a little inconclusive. So I had a growth scan and all was well and they reckon he weighs about 7lb at the mo. Which is just under my 50th percentile. I had my blood pressure monitored and bloods taken. One of my blood markers was slightly raised but my blood pressure today was down to normal at 128/75. So mw all happy and said it could be all due to changes happening because labour is near. Just want this baby out of me! One more week to go until due date.


----------



## Peachy1584

Flou at an appt of mine my BP was higher than that and they had me lay on my left side for a while and it went down. Did they have you do that? After that she limited my activity to more time lying down until he was born. Hope time goes fast for you x


----------



## flou

They didn't get me to lay down but just left me alone with DH and just took my bp periodically and it did go down. And they told me to relax as much as possible at home but call them if I have any symptoms of high bp. I'm just hoping baby decides to turn up soon.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

How is everyone doing? Flou is your BP under control? Peachy how are you and Camden?

Some due dates have past, anymore rainbows born?


----------



## flou

Due date is today but nothing! Just hoping he doesn't keep me waiting too much longer. But my bp does seem to be under control, which is good. I have a mw appointment on Monday where it will be checked again and hopefully they will give me a sweep.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies!

At my appointment yesterday we learned that baby decided to disengage from my pelvis and is higher up now. Also, cervix is high and clised. The doctor couldn't even do a sweep because she could barely reach it! If I'm not in labour by Tuesday afternoon, I will be drinking my labour induction cocktail!


----------



## Lbrum

Baby Noah was born on 21st March weighing 8lb 15oz. The actual delivery was fairly short but after 4 days of slow labour I was exhausted!

Any more announcements?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Lbrum!!


----------



## kits

Hiya ladies!

After a super long labour we were blessed with our precious little Sophia Dixie. Born March Friday 13th, 8.85lbs, 53cm 

It's been amazing <3

Wishing everyone the best of luck!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150319-WA0000.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20150316-WA0001.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20150324-WA0001.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi, just checking in forthose not in FB group.

Vivian was born 12:07a Monday after a 20 hour labor via waterbirth. Very wonderful labor experience, tho I wont pretend it didnt hurt like hell lol

She was 8lb 4 oz and was a total champ. 

We're now still working on breastfeeding, its tougher than I thought!

And many congrats to you, Lbrum!


----------



## Tmb0047

Congrats ladies!

My little girl Adyson Sky arrived on March 23rd at 3:13am and weighed 7lbs12oz. Hate to rub it in for the ladies who had long labours, but mine was 1 hour 13 minutes from first contraction to delivery! She was delivered by nurses with no doctor in the hospital and then we were ambulanced to the hospital we were suppose to deliver at! It was crazy but all turned out well :)


----------



## Lbrum

So much good news! Congratulations everyone xxx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lots of little ladies!! Congrats all :)


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies! Meet Matthew born March 13 at 924 pm. 7 lbs 1 oz and 20 inches. ;). Labor was long but mostly pain free after epidural.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Lamago!!

Just 2 other ladies left to update and all our rainbows will have arrived. :cloud9:


----------



## flou

My blood pressure problem returned and I was admitted on Monday. They decided they were going to induce me even though I was starting to have mild regular contractions. Developed established labour on Thursday evening and went from 2 cm dilated to 10 in 30 mins which apparently shouldn't happen in a first time mum. I wanted to push and kept being told not to. Hour later they finally examine me and realise that I should push. I was too tired. I was then rushed into theatre and given a spinal anaesthetic. Doc tried forceps still couldn't get my lil man out of me. I had to have a c-section to have Arthur David Alec on Friday 27th March at 5:34am. He weighed only 6lb15oz. Definitely not the birth I had wanted but none of that matters as he is here safe and sound.


----------



## Tmb0047

Congrats, congrats!

Sounds rough flou....Hope recovery treats you better! Glad you and the little man are okay :)

Who's left?


----------

